# Non si può stare sempre in guerra



## zona del disastro (22 Febbraio 2011)

*Non si può stare sempre in guerra*

:aereo:
Ora faccio la persona seria, non mi va di scherzare sempre con queste cose. E chiedo un po' a tutti, ma alle donzelle qui' bazzicanti in particolare, e solo al fine di capire: ma e' possibile che una moglie tradisca il marito solo a letto? Si, direte, SOLO? Beh, una che riduce tutto o quasi a una scopata, quando le gira, e poi si qualche telefonata in cui mi parla di cose che potrebbe dire anche con una qualsiasi amica, robe di lavoro, pettegolezzi e poco piu', e non c e' verso di portarla su livelli piu' intimi, piu' affettivi non so come spiegare. Non ne vuole parlare, dice, perche' e' stanca di fare psicoanalisi e vuole vivere questa storia con me tranquillamente, senza problemi. Prima non era cosi', c'era complicita' e si discuteva spesso di noi, ora sembra quasi che si faccia sentire per farmi contento ma poi mi accorgo che se non mi faccio sentire io allora ne risente. E' come se avesse creato una frattura tra la sua vita a casa e quella con me, praticamente inesistente tranne che per un paio di fugaci incontri mensili, qualche svogliato messaggino, qualche telefonata. Mi cerca ma poi e' come se si ritraesse, accontentandosi del mio desiderio di lei. Non capisco. Non la capisco, so solo che sono ormai quasi 4 anni che va avanti questa nostra storia, e se non mi vuole piu' perche' poi torna con me, e se e' contenta del marito perche' poi le piace venire a letto con me e parlare con me, e avere questa sorta di matrimonio ombra che mi sta facendo diventare l'ombra di me stesso?
Se mi lascia, come spesso fa, sto male, se torniamo amanti sto male uguale...e a volte rimpiango la pacata serenita' della mia vita di PRIMA.
E non avrei mai pensato di poter arrivare a questo.


----------



## Irene (22 Febbraio 2011)

zona del disastro ha detto:


> :aereo:
> Ora faccio la persona seria, non mi va di scherzare sempre con queste cose. E chiedo un po' a tutti, ma alle donzelle qui' bazzicanti in particolare, e solo al fine di capire: ma e' possibile che una moglie tradisca il marito solo a letto? Si, direte, SOLO? Beh, una che riduce tutto o quasi a una scopata, quando le gira, e poi si qualche telefonata in cui mi parla di cose che potrebbe dire anche con una qualsiasi amica, robe di lavoro, pettegolezzi e poco piu', e non c e' verso di portarla su livelli piu' intimi, piu' affettivi non so come spiegare. Non ne vuole parlare, dice, perche' e' stanca di fare psicoanalisi e vuole vivere questa storia con me tranquillamente, senza problemi. Prima non era cosi', c'era complicita' e si discuteva spesso di noi, ora sembra quasi che si faccia sentire per farmi contento ma poi mi accorgo che se non mi faccio sentire io allora ne risente. E' come se avesse creato una frattura tra la sua vita a casa e quella con me, praticamente inesistente tranne che per un paio di fugaci incontri mensili, qualche svogliato messaggino, qualche telefonata. Mi cerca ma poi e' come se si ritraesse, accontentandosi del mio desiderio di lei. Non capisco. Non la capisco, so solo che sono ormai quasi 4 anni che va avanti questa nostra storia, e se non mi vuole piu' perche' poi torna con me, e se e' contenta del marito perche' poi le piace venire a letto con me e parlare con me, e avere questa sorta di matrimonio ombra che mi sta facendo diventare l'ombra di me stesso?
> Se mi lascia, come spesso fa, sto male, se torniamo amanti sto male uguale...e a volte rimpiango la pacata serenita' della mia vita di PRIMA.
> E non avrei mai pensato di poter arrivare a questo.


ciao.. scusami la franchezza.. ma perchè TI tratti così?
lei ti sta usando e tu ne sei consapevole.. 
dov'è il rispetto per te stesso?
come puoi farti bastare una relazione così "povera" ?
comunque hai la mia comprensione..
ciao

Irene


----------



## Sabina (22 Febbraio 2011)

Ciao Zona 
lei prima faceva fatica ad accettare di poter vivere questa storia extraconiugale con te. Ora ha trovato la modalità per farlo, cercando di non farsi coinvolgere troppo, mettendo una barriera tra te e lei. Io non vedo la cosa come lei che ti sta usando, in fondo quello che fate va bene anche a te. Solo che tu ora sei libero, e questo non ti basta più. Stai male senza di lei, stai male con lei. Staccati emotivamente da lei, non farti trovare sempre disponibile, creati dei nuovi impegni (più sei impegnato meno pensi), esci con altre donne. Se lei ti chiede di vederti dille "no, oggi devo vedere Giovanna". Falle capire che sei stanco di questa situazione.
Ma tu cosa vuoi? Vuoi che lasci il marito, la vuoi più coinvolta? Lei e' troppo sicura di te... devi diventare più distaccato, gentile ma meno disponibile. L'hai troppo idealizzata, se vuoi prenderne le distanze devi distruggere a poco a poco l'immagine di lei che hai dentro di te. Per staccarti sempre di più.
Senti, ma forse lei pensa che anche a te va bene questo tipo di rapporto.. e' un rapporto che a molti uomini andrebbe alla grande.
Un bacio


----------



## contepinceton (22 Febbraio 2011)

zona del disastro ha detto:


> :aereo:
> Ora faccio la persona seria, non mi va di scherzare sempre con queste cose. E chiedo un po' a tutti, ma alle donzelle qui' bazzicanti in particolare, e solo al fine di capire: ma e' possibile che una moglie tradisca il marito solo a letto? Si, direte, SOLO? Beh, una che riduce tutto o quasi a una scopata, quando le gira, e poi si qualche telefonata in cui mi parla di cose che potrebbe dire anche con una qualsiasi amica, robe di lavoro, pettegolezzi e poco piu', e non c e' verso di portarla su livelli piu' intimi, piu' affettivi non so come spiegare. Non ne vuole parlare, dice, perche' e' stanca di fare psicoanalisi e vuole vivere questa storia con me tranquillamente, senza problemi. Prima non era cosi', c'era complicita' e si discuteva spesso di noi, ora sembra quasi che si faccia sentire per farmi contento ma poi mi accorgo che se non mi faccio sentire io allora ne risente. E' come se avesse creato una frattura tra la sua vita a casa e quella con me, praticamente inesistente tranne che per un paio di fugaci incontri mensili, qualche svogliato messaggino, qualche telefonata. Mi cerca ma poi e' come se si ritraesse, accontentandosi del mio desiderio di lei. Non capisco. Non la capisco, so solo che sono ormai quasi 4 anni che va avanti questa nostra storia, e se non mi vuole piu' perche' poi torna con me, e se e' contenta del marito perche' poi le piace venire a letto con me e parlare con me, e avere questa sorta di matrimonio ombra che mi sta facendo diventare l'ombra di me stesso?
> Se mi lascia, come spesso fa, sto male, se torniamo amanti sto male uguale...e a volte rimpiango la pacata serenita' della mia vita di PRIMA.
> E non avrei mai pensato di poter arrivare a questo.


Tutto questo accade perchè ti sei fossilizzato su di lei...
Inizia a fregartene di lei, ad essere altruista, cioè a pensare alle altre...


----------



## contepinceton (22 Febbraio 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Ciao Zona
> lei prima faceva fatica ad accettare di poter vivere questa storia extraconiugale con te. Ora ha trovato la modalità per farlo, cercando di non farsi coinvolgere troppo, mettendo una barriera tra te e lei. Io non vedo la cosa come lei che ti sta usando, in fondo quello che fate va bene anche a te. Solo che tu ora sei libero, e questo non ti basta più. Stai male senza di lei, stai male con lei. Staccati emotivamente da lei, non farti trovare sempre disponibile, creati dei nuovi impegni (più sei impegnato meno pensi), esci con altre donne. Se lei ti chiede di vederti dille "no, oggi devo vedere Giovanna". Falle capire che sei stanco di questa situazione.
> Ma tu cosa vuoi? Vuoi che lasci il marito, la vuoi più coinvolta? Lei e' troppo sicura di te... devi diventare più distaccato, gentile ma meno disponibile. L'hai troppo idealizzata, se vuoi prenderne le distanze devi distruggere a poco a poco l'immagine di lei che hai dentro di te. Per staccarti sempre di più.
> Senti, ma forse lei pensa che anche a te va bene questo tipo di rapporto.. e' un rapporto che a molti uomini andrebbe alla grande.
> Un bacio


Quanti insegnamenti ricevo da te Sabina...quanti...


----------



## Sole (22 Febbraio 2011)

zona del disastro ha detto:


> *ma e' possibile che una moglie tradisca il marito solo a letto?* Si, direte, SOLO? Beh, una che riduce tutto o quasi a una scopata, quando le gira, e poi si qualche telefonata in cui mi parla di cose che potrebbe dire anche con una qualsiasi amica, robe di lavoro, pettegolezzi e poco piu', e non c e' verso di portarla su livelli piu' intimi, piu' affettivi non so come spiegare. Non ne vuole parlare, dice, perche' e' stanca di fare psicoanalisi e vuole vivere questa storia con me tranquillamente, senza problemi. Prima non era cosi', c'era complicita' e si discuteva spesso di noi, ora sembra quasi che si faccia sentire per farmi contento ma poi mi accorgo che se non mi faccio sentire io allora ne risente. E' come se avesse creato una frattura tra la sua vita a casa e quella con me, praticamente inesistente tranne che per un paio di fugaci incontri mensili, qualche svogliato messaggino, qualche telefonata. Mi cerca ma poi e' come se si ritraesse, accontentandosi del mio desiderio di lei. Non capisco. Non la capisco, so solo che sono ormai quasi 4 anni che va avanti questa nostra storia, e se non mi vuole piu' perche' poi torna con me, e se e' contenta del marito perche' poi le piace venire a letto con me e parlare con me, e avere questa sorta di matrimonio ombra che mi sta facendo diventare l'ombra di me stesso?
> Se mi lascia, come spesso fa, sto male, se torniamo amanti sto male uguale...e a volte rimpiango la pacata serenita' della mia vita di PRIMA.
> E non avrei mai pensato di poter arrivare a questo.


Credo sia molto possibile che una moglie tradisca il marito solo a letto, così come lo è per un uomo. Non è che le donne siano sempre pronte a innamorarsi o a farsi coinvolgere sentimentalmente. L'amante, a volte, ha la funzione di riempire la vita, combattere la noia e regalare qualche emozione in più: attesa, desiderio, gusto del proibito.

E' dura, per chi c'è dentro, rinunciare a questa botta di adrenalina. E' dura tornare indietro, alla vita serena e prevedibile del matrimonio. Quando ci si abitua ad un surplus di emozioni, è difficile tornare alla tranquilla quotidianità e ritrovare la capacità di apprezzarla pienamente.
Per questo, probabilmente, la tua donna pensa di non avere più voglia di te, ti lascia, vuole chiudere, ma poi si rende conto di non poter più fare a meno della sua doppia vita. E, puntualmente, ti trova.

Io ho avuto una breve storia e l'ho chiusa immediatamente, perchè, pur accorgendomi di amare ancora mio marito, mi rendevo conto di quanto mi sarebbe costato smettere se fosse passato più tempo. E poi perchè mi sentivo un po' sminuita nel ruolo di donna da scopare in macchina e con cui fare al massimo una chiacchierata rimettendosi i vestiti addosso... insomma, alla lunga non era la vita per me. Ma è stata un'esperienza che mi è servita per capire alcune cose, tra cui le mille sfumature che ci sono tra la scopata di una notte e l'amore eterno.

Se posso permettermi un consiglio, però, più che su di lei, rifletti bene su te stesso e sul perchè hai tanto bisogno di questo rapporto che non ti dà niente e che ti sta facendo perdere tempo prezioso.


----------



## lorelai (23 Febbraio 2011)

Tu stai come stavo io finchè non ho chiuso una relazione che trascinavo da mesi.
Lui era libero ma aveva il cuore occupato altrove, ma intanto mi cercava con la testa e con il corpo. E io scrivevo fiumi di parole dolorose senza riuscire a staccarmi.

Scrivevo cose come "Quando mi cerca e quando smette di farlo, quando mi tratta da amica e  quando improvvisamente mi trasforma in amante io comunque non sto bene, non sono mai pienamente _me_". 

Ti suonano familiari?

Chi sei tu?
Che cosa vuoi?
Lei, in qualche modo, va a colmare i tuoi vuoti.
Ed è proprio il suo tira e molla a impedirti di staccarti.
Ma ho imparato a mie spese che è la paura del vuoto, spesso, a fregarci. 
Poi, quando il vuoto arriva davvero, spesso si scopre che in realtà è un gran dono: il dono della libertà.


----------



## Sabina (23 Febbraio 2011)

La vostra non e' più una relazione equilibrata perché tu sei libero e vorresti vivere con lei una storia diversa. Ci stai troppo male. Devi staccarti da lei, in modo che anche lei dalla tua assenza possa capire quello che prova per te. Sai che rischi di perderla in questo modo. Oppure continua a scopartela ma creandoti una vita esterna. Vedrai che pian piano quello che vivrai esternamente diverrà importante e lei la ridimensionerai fino a che la potrai valutare per quello che veramente ti da' e decidere se ti basta.... e se non ti basta sarai pronto a chiudere. Devi fare un lavoro su di lei dentro te stesso, finche' continuerai a idealizzarla non ci riuscirai mai.
Se il mio lui fosse libero, sicuramente ne approfitterei per vederlo molto spesso e ne sarei felice. E intendo non solo per scopare, ma anche per fare molte altre cose insieme. E se il sentimento si fortificasse e vivessimo entrambi male questa cosa penserei seriamente se non sia giunto il momento di cambiare la mia vita. 
Ma queste cose si fanno sempre in due.....


----------



## Amoremio (23 Febbraio 2011)

zona del disastro ha detto:


> :aereo:
> Ora faccio la persona seria, non mi va di scherzare sempre con queste cose. E chiedo un po' a tutti, ma alle donzelle qui' bazzicanti in particolare, e solo al fine di capire: ma e' possibile che una moglie tradisca il marito solo a letto? Si, direte, SOLO? Beh, una che riduce tutto o quasi a una scopata, quando le gira, e poi si qualche telefonata in cui mi parla di cose che potrebbe dire anche con una qualsiasi amica, robe di lavoro, pettegolezzi e poco piu', e non c e' verso di portarla su livelli piu' intimi, piu' affettivi non so come spiegare. Non ne vuole parlare, dice, perche' e' stanca di fare psicoanalisi e vuole vivere questa storia con me tranquillamente, senza problemi. Prima non era cosi', c'era complicita' e si discuteva spesso di noi, ora sembra quasi che si faccia sentire per farmi contento ma poi mi accorgo che se non mi faccio sentire io allora ne risente. E' come se avesse creato una frattura tra la sua vita a casa e quella con me, praticamente inesistente tranne che per un paio di fugaci incontri mensili, qualche svogliato messaggino, qualche telefonata. Mi cerca ma poi e' come se si ritraesse, accontentandosi del mio desiderio di lei. Non capisco. Non la capisco, so solo che sono ormai quasi 4 anni che va avanti questa nostra storia, e se non mi vuole piu' perche' poi torna con me, e se e' contenta del marito perche' poi le piace venire a letto con me e parlare con me, e avere questa sorta di matrimonio ombra che mi sta facendo diventare l'ombra di me stesso?
> Se mi lascia, come spesso fa, sto male, se torniamo amanti sto male uguale...e a volte rimpiango la pacata serenita' della mia vita di PRIMA.
> E non avrei mai pensato di poter arrivare a questo.


la risposta è evidentemente sì, certo che può
e probabilmente, in altre circostanze, tu ne saresti ben lieto
il problema è che tu e questa donna avete aspettative diverse da questo rapporto
per lei, è una stampella per un matrimonio che non la soddisfa pienamente ma che non ha intenzione di mettere in discussione e tu sei la trasgressione, il coinvolgimento, l'emozione palpabile, il qui e ora, l'avventura (mentre il marito è il progetto, il futuro, la stabilità, il porto sicuro)
il marito probabilmente vorrebbe essere anche quello che sei tu
tu sei sicurissimo di voler essere quello che è il marito (anche considerando che potresti non essere quello che lui non è)?
o semplicemente desideri di questa donna ciò che non riesci ad avere?

lei è venuta a patti con le sue diverse esigenze e ha preso da entrambi ciò che le serve
probabilmente la scissione è così evidente perchè si è resa conto che la vostra storia poteva mettere a rischio il suo matrimonio e ha messo, per te e per sè dei paletti

ma tu leggi i 3d che scrivi?
da un pezzo, ti sei incaponito in una storia che ti fa star male
ingoi, ingoi e periodicamente sfoghi
e poi torni ad ingoiare
perchè hai deciso che devi vincere questa sfida?
e soprattutto, perchè vincerla è importante al punto di sacrificare così tanto?
(e non credo sia per Amore, l'Amore pretende rispetto, ne può accettare un'apparente mancanza solo per periodi limitati e in determinate condizioni)


----------



## Sabina (23 Febbraio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> la risposta è evidentemente sì, certo che può
> e probabilmente, in altre circostanze, tu ne saresti ben lieto
> il problema è che tu e questa donna avete aspettative diverse da questo rapporto
> per lei, è una stampella per un matrimonio che non la soddisfa pienamente ma che non ha intenzione di mettere in discussione e tu sei la trasgressione, il coinvolgimento, l'emozione palpabile, il qui e ora, l'avventura (mentre il marito è il progetto, il futuro, la stabilità, il porto sicuro)
> ...


Quoto
:up:


----------



## dave.one (23 Febbraio 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Credo sia molto possibile che una moglie tradisca il marito solo a letto, così come lo è per un uomo. Non è che le donne siano sempre pronte a innamorarsi o a farsi coinvolgere sentimentalmente. L'amante, a volte, ha la funzione di riempire la vita, combattere la noia e regalare qualche emozione in più: attesa, desiderio, gusto del proibito.
> 
> E' dura, per chi c'è dentro, rinunciare a questa botta di adrenalina. E' dura tornare indietro, alla vita serena e prevedibile del matrimonio. Quando ci si abitua ad un surplus di emozioni, è difficile tornare alla tranquilla quotidianità e ritrovare la capacità di apprezzarla pienamente.
> Per questo, probabilmente, la tua donna pensa di non avere più voglia di te, ti lascia, vuole chiudere, ma poi si rende conto di non poter più fare a meno della sua doppia vita. E, puntualmente, ti trova.
> ...


Hai, come mi è capitato di leggere anche per altri forumisti, l'innegabile vantaggio che ami tuo marito, e che è comunque al centro dell'attenzione.
Credo effettivamente che l'adrenalina di una situazione al cardiopalma, come un incontro fugace a rischio indiscrezione, sia difficilmente imitabile in ambito domestico.
L'autocontrollo che ci si "dovrebbe" imporre in queste situazioni è estremamente difficile e necessita di una introspezione interna e di un autoconvincimento radicato per l'ottenimento della pace dei sensi.
Mi domando, però: per quelle persone - e penso a mia moglie - che, come esperienza sessuale, passionale, ecc., hanno avuto solo una persona (cioé: me), come farebbero ad esercitare un autocontrollo così forte e certo nel momento in cui, confrontate con la realtà della vita, si rendono conto di non aver provato mai esperienze diverse prima del matrimonio? Cioé, di essere state limitate loro malgrado? Che torto le si può dare? Le si può condannare a priori? E' come se non avessero mai vissuto...
E' anche per questa ragione che, per un certo verso, non posso dare completamente la colpa a mia moglie per quanto è successo. Io non sono stato il marito adatto a fare in modo di farle provare le esperienze che le sono mancate, e quindi lei si è sentita "sminuita" nel ruolo di donna, e rinchiusa ancor prima di aver potuto, passatemi il termine, vivere.
Lo so: le mie parole sembrano quelle di un traditore, ma vi assicuro che, se ripenso a quanto è successo, non riesco assolutamente a sentirmi abbattuto se penso al fatto che, ora, io, mia moglie ma, soprattutto, i bambini, sembriamo molto più sereni e felici di quanto lo fossimo prima...


----------



## Amoremio (23 Febbraio 2011)

dave.one ha detto:


> Hai, come mi è capitato di leggere anche per altri forumisti, l'innegabile vantaggio che ami tuo marito, e che è comunque al centro dell'attenzione.
> Credo effettivamente che l'adrenalina di una situazione al cardiopalma, come un incontro fugace a rischio indiscrezione, sia difficilmente imitabile in ambito domestico.
> L'autocontrollo che ci si "dovrebbe" imporre in queste situazioni è estremamente difficile e necessita di una introspezione interna e di un autoconvincimento radicato per l'ottenimento della pace dei sensi.
> Mi domando, però: *per quelle persone - e penso a mia moglie - che, come esperienza sessuale, passionale, ecc., hanno avuto solo una persona (cioé: me), come farebbero ad esercitare un autocontrollo così forte e certo nel momento in cui, confrontate con la realtà della vita, si rendono conto di non aver provato mai esperienze diverse prima del matrimonio? Cioé, di essere state limitate loro malgrado? Che torto le si può dare? Le si può condannare a priori? E' come se non avessero mai vissuto...eek*
> ...


 

dave, hai tutta la mia stima per tanti motivi e lo sai
ma nel tuo sforzo di razionalizzare (e giustificare) il comportamento di tua moglie (e, in fondo, quel che ti è successo), a questo punto esageri veramente, secondo me
tua moglie non sarà mica una minus abens, vero?
era capace di intendere e di volere quando si è sposata e ha messo al mondo dei figli senza aver fatto esperienze con un altro uomo, o no?
si vive benissimo amando un unico uomo
o anche smettendo di amarlo e lasciandolo prima di andare a letto con un altro


----------



## Nocciola (23 Febbraio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> dave, hai tutta la mia stima per tanti motivi e lo sai
> ma nel tuo sforzo di razionalizzare (e giustificare) il comportamento di tua moglie (e, in fondo, quel che ti è successo), a questo punto esageri veramente, secondo me
> tua moglie non sarà mica una minus abens, vero?
> era capace di intendere e di volere quando si è sposata e ha messo al mondo dei figli senza aver fatto esperienze con un altro uomo, o no?
> ...


Forse perchè mi ritrovo molto nella moglie di Dave credo che il suo tentativo di comprenderla sia invece da ammirare.
Indipendentemente da quanto male gli ha fatto il tradimento ha cercato di capire le motivazione e se ne è fatta una ragione
Non mi sono sposata con leggerezza, come credo non abbia fatto lei, ed ero ben conscia di avere avuto solo lui. Credevo,ero certa, che fosse la scelta giusta, che nella vita non avrei desiderato avere altre esperienze, che il fatto di aver avuto un solo uomo non sarebbe mai stato un problema per me.
Non ho smesso di amare mio marito quando ho avuto la mia relazione, quindi non l'avrei mai lasciato.
Probabilmente non tutti vivono benissimo avendo amato un solo uomo, ma sicuramente non lo si può sapere a priori...


----------



## Nocciola (23 Febbraio 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> *Credo sia molto possibile che una moglie tradisca il marito solo a letto, così come lo è per un uomo. Non è che le donne siano sempre pronte a innamorarsi o a farsi coinvolgere sentimentalmente. L'amante, a volte, ha la funzione di riempire la vita, combattere la noia e regalare qualche emozione in più: attesa, desiderio, gusto del proibito.*
> 
> *E' dura, per chi c'è dentro, rinunciare a questa botta di adrenalina. E' dura tornare indietro, alla vita serena e prevedibile del matrimonio. Quando ci si abitua ad un surplus di emozioni, è difficile tornare alla tranquilla quotidianità e ritrovare la capacità di apprezzarla pienamente.*
> *Per questo, probabilmente, la tua donna pensa di non avere più voglia di te, ti lascia, vuole chiudere, ma poi si rende conto di non poter più fare a meno della sua doppia vita. E, puntualmente, ti trova.*
> ...


 
Quoto:up::up:


----------



## Nocciola (23 Febbraio 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Ciao Zona
> lei prima faceva fatica ad accettare di poter vivere questa storia extraconiugale con te. Ora ha trovato la modalità per farlo, cercando di non farsi coinvolgere troppo, mettendo una barriera tra te e lei. Io non vedo la cosa come lei che ti sta usando, in fondo quello che fate va bene anche a te. Solo che tu ora sei libero, e questo non ti basta più. Stai male senza di lei, stai male con lei. Staccati emotivamente da lei, non farti trovare sempre disponibile, creati dei nuovi impegni (più sei impegnato meno pensi), esci con altre donne. Se lei ti chiede di vederti dille "no, oggi devo vedere Giovanna". Falle capire che sei stanco di questa situazione.
> Ma tu cosa vuoi? Vuoi che lasci il marito, la vuoi più coinvolta? Lei e' troppo sicura di te... devi diventare più distaccato, gentile ma meno disponibile. L'hai troppo idealizzata, se vuoi prenderne le distanze devi distruggere a poco a poco l'immagine di lei che hai dentro di te. Per staccarti sempre di più.
> Senti, ma forse lei pensa che anche a te va bene questo tipo di rapporto.. e' un rapporto che a molti uomini andrebbe alla grande.
> Un bacio


:up::up:


----------



## Daniele (23 Febbraio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> dave, hai tutta la mia stima per tanti motivi e lo sai
> ma nel tuo sforzo di razionalizzare (e giustificare) il comportamento di tua moglie (e, in fondo, quel che ti è successo), a questo punto esageri veramente, secondo me
> tua moglie non sarà mica una minus abens, vero?
> era capace di intendere e di volere quando si è sposata e ha messo al mondo dei figli senza aver fatto esperienze con un altro uomo, o no?
> ...


Concordo con Amoremio, Dave, stai decisamente esagerando nel giustificarla, smettila e non considerarla una povera deficiente, ti sposò sapendo cosa significasse, ha avuto dei figli con te, spero sapendo cosa significasse, se dici queste cose la fai regredire a povera deficiente senza cervello, non ti rendi conto che tra il darle della troia perchè si è fatta sbattere da un altro e il giustificarla in questo modo la offendi in entrambi i modi.


----------



## Daniele (23 Febbraio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Probabilmente non tutti vivono benissimo avendo amato un solo uomo, ma sicuramente non lo si può sapere a priori...


Si vive benissimo davvero, non lo ordina il medico di scopare come dei ricci perchè i coglionazzi che vediamo in Tv lo fanno.
Se ci pensi, se non fossi andata con il tuo amante non avresti perso nulla, ma proprio nulla di nulla, di certo non avevi sofferenze prima e a dire il vero ne hai più ora. 
Poi che tu abbbia voluto seguire un tuo egoismo egocentrico ci sta benissimo, ma si vive bene anche senza scopare con altri, ci sono cose molto più importanti della carnalità in un rapporto e tutte queste donne che danno importanza 10 al sesso, scusatemi, mi fanno un poco di pena.


----------



## Amoremio (23 Febbraio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Forse perchè mi ritrovo molto nella moglie di Dave credo che il suo tentativo di comprenderla sia invece da ammirare.
> Indipendentemente da quanto male gli ha fatto il tradimento ha cercato di capire le motivazione e se ne è fatta una ragione
> Non mi sono sposata con leggerezza, come credo non abbia fatto lei, ed ero ben conscia di avere avuto solo lui. Credevo,ero certa, che fosse la scelta giusta, che nella vita non avrei desiderato avere altre esperienze, che il fatto di aver avuto un solo uomo non sarebbe mai stato un problema per me.
> Non ho smesso di amare mio marito quando ho avuto la mia relazione, quindi non l'avrei mai lasciato.
> Probabilmente non tutti vivono benissimo avendo amato un solo uomo, ma sicuramente non lo si può sapere a priori...


farfy,
tentare di comprendere è un conto
giustificare è un altro
raccontarsi quel che si ritiene di aver compreso in modo che il tradimento appaia come ineluttabile conseguenza (vedi dove ho messo la faccina sbigottita) , un altro ancora


----------



## Amoremio (23 Febbraio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Si vive benissimo davvero, non lo ordina il medico di scopare come dei ricci perchè i coglionazzi che vediamo in Tv lo fanno.
> Se ci pensi, se non fossi andata con il tuo amante non avresti perso nulla, ma proprio nulla di nulla, di certo non avevi sofferenze prima e a dire il vero ne hai più ora.
> Poi che tu abbbia voluto seguire un tuo egoismo egocentrico ci sta benissimo, ma si vive bene anche senza scopare con altri, ci sono cose molto più importanti della carnalità in un rapporto e tutte queste donne che danno importanza 10 al sesso, scusatemi, mi fanno un poco di pena.


miiiii


----------



## Daniele (23 Febbraio 2011)

Amoremio, qui in questo sito abbiamo traditrici che vorrebbero che il proprio marito le giustificasse come fa Dave, è tanto comodo essere dalla parte del torto e sembrare persino le povere vittime della vita. Dimmi amoremio, chi ha puntato la pistola alla tempia di queste donne per andare ad avere una relazione extra? Penso nessuno, quindi hanno fatto una scelta consapevole che consiste nel fare del male oltretutto all'altro. Perchè ogni traditore vorrebbe essere non solo perdonato ma essere considerato vittima? Io dalla mia ex sono stato trattato come se fossi stato io il colpevole della sua azione, mi ha trattato in tutto e per tutto così e mi chiedo allora, perchè i traditori vogliono essere vittime quando non lo sono???


----------



## Mari' (23 Febbraio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Amoremio, qui in questo sito abbiamo traditrici che vorrebbero che il proprio marito le giustificasse come fa Dave, è tanto comodo essere dalla parte del torto e sembrare persino le povere vittime della vita. Dimmi amoremio, chi ha puntato la pistola alla tempia di queste donne per andare ad avere una relazione extra? Penso nessuno, quindi hanno fatto una scelta consapevole che consiste nel fare del male oltretutto all'altro. *Perchè ogni traditore vorrebbe essere non solo perdonato ma essere considerato vittima?* Io dalla mia ex sono stato trattato come se fossi stato io il colpevole della sua azione, mi ha trattato in tutto e per tutto così e mi chiedo allora, perchè i traditori vogliono essere vittime quando non lo sono???



Perche' sono vittime di se stesse/i :mrgreen:

*Chi vince gli altri , ha forza. Chi vince  se stesso, è forte. Chi conosce la propria misura, è ricco.* 
(Lao-Tse)


----------



## Nocciola (23 Febbraio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Amoremio, qui in questo sito abbiamo traditrici che vorrebbero che il proprio marito le giustificasse come fa Dave, è tanto comodo essere dalla parte del torto e sembrare persino le povere vittime della vita. Dimmi amoremio, chi ha puntato la pistola alla tempia di queste donne per andare ad avere una relazione extra? Penso nessuno, quindi hanno fatto una scelta consapevole che consiste nel fare del male oltretutto all'altro. Perchè ogni traditore vorrebbe essere non solo perdonato ma essere considerato vittima? Io dalla mia ex sono stato trattato come se fossi stato io il colpevole della sua azione, mi ha trattato in tutto e per tutto così e mi chiedo allora, perchè i traditori vogliono essere vittime quando non lo sono???


Comprendere non giustificare, non vuol dire perdonare o dare una pacca sulla spalla. 
Vuol dire fare un passo verso l'altra persona, poter capire le motivazioni e poi prendere comunque la decisione di prendere strade diverse.
Sul tutto il resto sono cose che dici sempre e mi sembra che nessuna di noi, sicuramente non io ha mai detto di essere stata obbligata a tradire.
Non mi sono mai posta come vittima, sicuramente ammiro l'atteggiamento con cui Dave ha affrontato la situazione


----------



## Minerva (23 Febbraio 2011)

dave.one ha detto:


> Hai, come mi è capitato di leggere anche per altri forumisti, l'innegabile vantaggio che ami tuo marito, e che è comunque al centro dell'attenzione.
> Credo effettivamente che l'adrenalina di una situazione al cardiopalma, come un incontro fugace a rischio indiscrezione, sia difficilmente imitabile in ambito domestico.
> L'autocontrollo che ci si "dovrebbe" imporre in queste situazioni è estremamente difficile e necessita di una introspezione interna e di un autoconvincimento radicato per l'ottenimento della pace dei sensi.
> Mi domando, però: per quelle persone - e penso a mia moglie - che, come esperienza sessuale, passionale, ecc., hanno avuto solo una persona (cioé: me), come farebbero ad esercitare un autocontrollo così forte e certo nel momento in cui, confrontate con la realtà della vita, si rendono conto di non aver provato mai esperienze diverse prima del matrimonio? Cioé, di essere state limitate loro malgrado? Che torto le si può dare? Le si può condannare a priori? E' come se non avessero mai vissuto...
> ...


 bene , allora forse non era amore ed è stato giusto finisse così.
ma non arrivare ad assurde e paradossali giustificazioni.
capirei tu dicessi che ora lei è veramente innamorata ,e sarebbe un motivo validissimo..
non è certamente un momento di passione momentanea a rendere la vita degna di essere vissuta...
sminuita nel ruolo di madre e moglie e valorizzata in quello di amante?
mi sembrano deliri


----------



## Nocciola (23 Febbraio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> bene , allora forse non era amore ed è stato giusto finisse così.
> ma non arrivare ad assurde e paradossali giustificazioni.
> capirei tu dicessi che ora lei è veramente innamorata ,e sarebbe un motivo validissimo..
> non è certamente un momento di passione momentanea a rendere la vita degna di essere vissuta...
> ...


E dove leggi che l'ha sminuita nel ruolo di madre o di donna?


----------



## Minerva (23 Febbraio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> E dove leggi che l'ha sminuita nel ruolo di madre o di donna?


 * quindi lei si è sentita "sminuita" nel ruolo di donna, e rinchiusa ancor prima di aver potuto, passatemi il termine, vivere.*


----------



## Nocciola (23 Febbraio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> * quindi lei si è sentita "sminuita" nel ruolo di donna, e rinchiusa ancor prima di aver potuto, passatemi il termine, vivere.*


Ho interpretato questa frase in maniera diversa. In tutti i 3d che ho letto di Dave non gli ho mai sentito sminuire sua moglie. anzi ha sempre avuto la capacità di vedere le sue qualità di donna e madre, a prescindere dal fatto di averlo tradito.


----------



## Minerva (23 Febbraio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ho interpretato questa frase in maniera diversa. In tutti i 3d che ho letto di Dave non gli ho mai sentito sminuire sua moglie. anzi ha sempre avuto la capacità di vedere le sue qualità di donna e madre, a prescindere dal fatto di averlo tradito.


lui non la sminuisce affatto, anzi.
sta dicendo che con lui lei (a ragione , secondo il suo pensiero) si sentiva così


----------



## Nocciola (23 Febbraio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> lui non la sminuisce affatto, anzi.
> sta dicendo che con lui lei (a ragione , secondo il suo pensiero) si sentiva così


Ok non ti avevo capita:up:


----------



## Minerva (23 Febbraio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ok non ti avevo capita:up:


 ed io trovo che esageri paradossalmente.
ben venga un'analisi obiettiva ma continuo a pensare che lui sia un incredibile tafazzi


----------



## Sabina (23 Febbraio 2011)

dave.one ha detto:


> Hai, come mi è capitato di leggere anche per altri forumisti, l'innegabile vantaggio che ami tuo marito, e che è comunque al centro dell'attenzione.
> Credo effettivamente che l'adrenalina di una situazione al cardiopalma, come un incontro fugace a rischio indiscrezione, sia difficilmente imitabile in ambito domestico.
> L'autocontrollo che ci si "dovrebbe" imporre in queste situazioni è estremamente difficile e necessita di una introspezione interna e di un autoconvincimento radicato per l'ottenimento della pace dei sensi.
> Mi domando, però: per quelle persone - e penso a mia moglie - che, come esperienza sessuale, passionale, ecc., hanno avuto solo una persona (cioé: me), come farebbero ad esercitare un autocontrollo così forte e certo nel momento in cui, confrontate con la realtà della vita, si rendono conto di non aver provato mai esperienze diverse prima del matrimonio? Cioé, di essere state limitate loro malgrado? Che torto le si può dare? Le si può condannare a priori? E' come se non avessero mai vissuto...
> ...


Io invece capisco... mi ci ritrovo molto nel tuo modo di sezionare e mettere a nudo le cose, nel tuo cercare di entrare dentro all'altro per cercare di capire.


----------



## Amoremio (23 Febbraio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Amoremio, qui in questo sito abbiamo traditrici che vorrebbero che il proprio marito le giustificasse come fa Dave, è tanto comodo essere dalla parte del torto e sembrare persino le povere vittime della vita. Dimmi amoremio, chi ha puntato la pistola alla tempia di queste donne per andare ad avere una relazione extra? Penso nessuno, quindi *hanno fatto una scelta* consapevole che consiste nel fare del male oltretutto all'altro. Perchè ogni traditore vorrebbe essere non solo perdonato ma essere considerato vittima? Io dalla mia ex sono stato trattato come se fossi stato io il colpevole della sua azione, mi ha trattato in tutto e per tutto così e mi chiedo allora, perchè i traditori vogliono essere vittime quando non lo sono???


più d'una se è per questo
ma questa è l'unica parte in cui mi sembra di poterti dare ragione

molti traditori si comportano come la tua ex se scoperti e alcuni "lagnano" anche qui per vari motivi, alcuni solo perchè fa parte del loro personaggio
ma sinceramente Dan, tu qui ti rivolgevi a farfalla
non alla tua ragazza o ad altri

cercare le ragioni di un proprio comportamento che confligge con ciò che si ritenevano essere propri valori fondanti non equivale a far le vittime
e farfalla mi pare una delle traditrici meno avvezze a buttarla sul "me meschina, costretta a tradire dalla sorte ria"


----------



## Nocciola (23 Febbraio 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Io invece capisco... mi ci ritrovo molto nel tuo modo di sezionare e mettere a nudo le cose, nel tuo cercare di entrare dentro all'altro per cercare di capire.


E ma sai com'è, noi siamo due traditrici quindi ci fa comodo capirlo:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## VcomeVendetta (23 Febbraio 2011)

*Anche i rapporti clandestini evolvono*



zona del disastro ha detto:


> :aereo:
> qualche svogliato messaggino, qualche telefonata. Mi cerca ma poi e' come se si ritraesse, accontentandosi del mio desiderio di lei. Non capisco. Non la capisco, so solo che sono ormai quasi 4 anni che va avanti questa nostra storia
> E non avrei mai pensato di poter arrivare a questo.


Credo che chi e' amante e chi tradisce abbia un piccolo "delirio di onnipotenza" (in senso buono): un amore nascosto, pochi momenti, passione, nessuna routine, il mondo lontano.... sembra un rapporto destinato a non soffrire del passare del tempo.
Invece no. 

Tu pensi troppo a lei. 
Scommettiamo che se ti fai una tua vita (1) stai meglio e (2) lei ti cerchera' di piu'?
Non penzolare da lei. Sembri simpatico: buttati di nuovo nella vita!


----------



## Nocciola (23 Febbraio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> più d'una se è per questo
> ma questa è l'unica parte in cui mi sembra di poterti dare ragione
> 
> molti traditori si comportano come la tua ex se scoperti e alcuni "lagnano" anche qui per vari motivi, alcuni solo perchè fa parte del loro personaggio
> ...


Grazie


----------



## Sabina (23 Febbraio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> bene , allora forse non era amore ed è stato giusto finisse così.
> ma non arrivare ad assurde e paradossali giustificazioni.
> capirei tu dicessi che ora lei è veramente innamorata ,e sarebbe un motivo validissimo..
> non è certamente un momento di passione momentanea a rendere la vita degna di essere vissuta...
> ...


Io non riesco a vedere l'amore in questo modo, un amore per la vita e se uno va in crisi per qualcosa allora non era amore. 
Se io amo qualcuno per 20 anni e poi m'innamoro di un altro allora quello che provavo prima non era amore? Non la penso così.
Se trovo la persona giusta a 50 anni e a 55 muoio senza aver mai avuto nessun momento di debolezza allora era amore?
Io veramente non li capisco questi confronti. Giudicare le storie e le esperienze di altre persone senza aver mai provato quello che hanno provato loro nei loro anni insieme. Siamo tutti diversi e così sono diverse le relazioni che di creano. 
Cos'è l'amore? Per me e' esserci quando l'altro ha bisogno di noi, e' desiderare il bene dell'altro rispettando la sua vita e la sua individualità.
Io ammiro il percorso di Dave, che gli ha permesso di raggiungere un equilibrio con se stesso e la sua famiglia. Penso che se mi accadesse una cosa del genere sarebbe il percorso che cercherei di fare io.


----------



## Sabina (23 Febbraio 2011)

VcomeVendetta ha detto:


> Credo che chi e' amante e chi tradisce abbia un piccolo "delirio di onnipotenza" (in senso buono): un amore nascosto, pochi momenti, passione, nessuna routine, il mondo lontano.... sembra un rapporto destinato a non soffrire del passare del tempo.
> Invece no.
> 
> Tu pensi troppo a lei.
> ...


Per ciò che riguarda il tradire dal mio punto di vista sei lontana anni luce.

La seconda parte la condivido in pieno. Anzi Zona reagisci!!!


----------



## Amoremio (23 Febbraio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Grazie


figurati

farebbe bene anche a dan smettere di fare di tutta l'erba un fascio
e rendersi conto che capire, non significa nè giustificare nè condividere

resta il fatto che, secondo me, dave esagera

e tanto (e lo dico io che, al tempo, non lesinai gli sforzi di comprensione dei meccanismi che avevano portato mio marito a tradire)

spero che il suo sia un rito di passaggio


----------



## Minerva (23 Febbraio 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Io non riesco a vedere l'amore in questo modo, un amore per la vita e se uno va in crisi per qualcosa allora non era amore.
> Se io amo qualcuno per 20 anni e poi m'innamoro di un altro allora quello che provavo prima non era amore? Non la penso così.
> Se trovo la persona giusta a 50 anni e a 55 muoio senza aver mai avuto nessun momento di debolezza allora era amore?
> Io veramente non li capisco questi confronti. Giudicare le storie e le esperienze di altre persone senza aver mai provato quello che hanno provato loro nei loro anni insieme. Siamo tutti diversi e così sono diverse le relazioni che di creano.
> ...


capisco di non essere stata chiara.
il mio discorso era in funzione di quello che diceva dave: sua moglie ora è più serena..ergo sta bene senza di lui.
e non credo proprio perché ha soddisfatto un momento di debolezza che trovo possibile per tutti.


----------



## Amoremio (23 Febbraio 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Io non riesco a vedere l'amore in questo modo, un amore per la vita e se uno va in crisi per qualcosa allora non era amore.
> Se io amo qualcuno per 20 anni e poi m'innamoro di un altro allora quello che provavo prima non era amore? Non la penso così.
> Se trovo la persona giusta a 50 anni e a 55 muoio senza aver mai avuto nessun momento di debolezza allora era amore?
> Io veramente non li capisco questi confronti. Giudicare le storie e le esperienze di altre persone senza aver mai provato quello che hanno provato loro nei loro anni insieme. Siamo tutti diversi e così sono diverse le relazioni che di creano.
> ...


 
va bene diffidare dell'assolutismo
ma pure l'eccesso di relativizzazione ... 


messa così, se domani tuo marito scopre tutto e fa casino, ben si capisce che gli si possa spaccar la faccia :carneval:


----------



## VcomeVendetta (23 Febbraio 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Per ciò che riguarda il tradire dal mio punto di vista sei lontana anni luce.
> 
> La seconda parte la condivido in pieno. Anzi Zona reagisci!!!


Ah per questo ho detto "credo".
Non ho mai tradito i miei fidanzati o mio marito.
Sono ignorante in materia.


----------



## Sabina (23 Febbraio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Amoremio, qui in questo sito abbiamo traditrici che vorrebbero che il proprio marito le giustificasse come fa Dave, è tanto comodo essere dalla parte del torto e sembrare persino le povere vittime della vita. Dimmi amoremio, chi ha puntato la pistola alla tempia di queste donne per andare ad avere una relazione extra? Penso nessuno, quindi hanno fatto una scelta consapevole che consiste nel fare del male oltretutto all'altro. Perchè ogni traditore vorrebbe essere non solo perdonato ma essere considerato vittima? Io dalla mia ex sono stato trattato come se fossi stato io il colpevole della sua azione, mi ha trattato in tutto e per tutto così e mi chiedo allora, perchè i traditori vogliono essere vittime quando non lo sono???


Per ciò che riguarda la mia situazione l'unica vittima in tutto questo e' mio marito. 
Chi di noi traditori ha chiesto di essere considerato una vittima? Farfalla? Chiara? Fatata? Quintina? A me sinceramente non sembra.


----------



## Sabina (23 Febbraio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> messa così, se domani tuo marito scopre tutto e fa casino, ben si capisce che gli si possa spaccar la faccia :carneval:


Scusa, sarò un po' lenta, ma non ho capito. 
Ma visto la battuta forse neanche tu.


----------



## lothar57 (23 Febbraio 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Per ciò che riguarda la mia situazione l'unica vittima in tutto questo e' mio marito.
> Chi di noi traditori ha chiesto di essere considerato una vittima? Farfalla? Chiara? Fatata? Quintina? A me sinceramente non sembra.


Sabina,non hao capito che Daniele vive in un mondo tutto suo.dove tutti sono buoni,bravi,e gentili,e nessuno  cerca di fregare l'altro..
Nell'elenco hai omesso il mio nome;neanche mio considero una vittima,l'unica anche nel mio caso e'mia moglie,che comunque l'ha cercata.
Comincio a credere che qualcuno qua'dentro ci invidi,Sabina,perche'loro apparentemente sono i traditi,e noi i traditori.
Spiace ma andava detta


----------



## Nocciola (23 Febbraio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Sabina,non hao capito che Daniele vive in un mondo tutto suo.dove tutti sono buoni,bravi,e gentili,e nessuno cerca di fregare l'altro..
> Nell'elenco hai omesso il mio nome;neanche mio considero una vittima,l'unica anche nel mio caso *e'mia moglie,che comunque l'ha cercata.*
> Comincio a credere che qualcuno qua'dentro ci invidi,Sabina,perche'loro apparentemente sono i traditi,e noi i traditori.
> Spiace ma andava detta


 
In che senso?
Per quel che riguarda Daniele direi il contrario


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (23 Febbraio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Sabina,non hao capito che Daniele vive in un mondo tutto suo.dove tutti sono buoni,bravi,e gentili,e nessuno  cerca di fregare l'altro..
> Nell'elenco hai omesso il mio nome;neanche mio considero una vittima,l'unica anche nel mio caso e'mia moglie,che comunque l'ha cercata.
> Comincio a credere che qualcuno qua'dentro ci invidi,Sabina,perche'loro apparentemente sono i traditi,e noi i traditori.
> Spiace ma andava detta




Io comunque sono buona brava e gentile e non cerco di fregare l'altro 



Tu di sicuro non ti consideri una vittima, su questo non credo che nessuno avesse dei dubbi :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

PS sei contento che rido? non dire che sono sempre incazzata! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Daniele (23 Febbraio 2011)

Permane che Dave se la sta raccontando troppo e viene sostenuto in queste idee Taffazziane in maniera esagerata. Onestamente, così  Dave non si creerà mai una vita nuova, perchè tutto quello che dice lo rende sempre più debole, sempre più Milhouse.

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/it/e/e6/Milhouse.png


----------



## Nocciola (23 Febbraio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Permane che Dave se la sta raccontando troppo e viene sostenuto in queste idee Taffazziane in maniera esagerata. Onestamente, così Dave non si creerà mai una vita nuova, perchè tutto quello che dice lo rende sempre più debole, sempre più Milhouse.


Senti da che pulpito.........
Secondo me se la sta già costruendo lui dopo pochi mesi più di quanto abbia fatto tu in tanti anni..........


----------



## Daniele (23 Febbraio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Senti da che pulpito.........
> Secondo me se la sta già costruendo lui dopo pochi mesi più di quanto abbia fatto tu in tanti anni..........


Che vita?? quello che giustifica la moglie e tutte le puttanazze di questo mondo perchè poverine obbligate da maschi cattivi e bastardi che le hanno volute??? Dai su, lui è Milhouse, c'è poco da dire.


----------



## Nocciola (23 Febbraio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Che vita?? quello che giustifica la moglie e *tutte le puttanazze di questo mondo perchè poverine obbligate da maschi cattivi e bastardi che le hanno volute???* Dai su, lui è Milhouse, c'è poco da dire.


 
Ma dove l'hai letta sta stronzata,,,:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## lothar57 (23 Febbraio 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Io comunque sono buona brava e gentile e non cerco di fregare l'altro
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Quintina sei un tesoro.....spero tanto di potere essere a Mn,perche'sei una delle persone che mi piacerebbe conoscere..
Vittima?infatti non lo sono,diventa chi me le rompe,e intralcia la mia strada


----------



## Minerva (23 Febbraio 2011)

dave.one ha detto:


> Hai, come mi è capitato di leggere anche per altri forumisti, l'innegabile vantaggio che ami tuo marito, e che è comunque al centro dell'attenzione.
> Credo effettivamente che l'adrenalina di una situazione al cardiopalma, come un incontro fugace a rischio indiscrezione, sia difficilmente imitabile in ambito domestico.
> L'autocontrollo che ci si "dovrebbe" imporre in queste situazioni è estremamente difficile e necessita di una introspezione interna e di un autoconvincimento radicato per l'ottenimento della pace dei sensi.
> Mi domando, però: per quelle persone - e penso a mia moglie - che, come esperienza sessuale, passionale, ecc., hanno avuto solo una persona (cioé: me), come farebbero ad esercitare un autocontrollo così forte e certo nel momento in cui, confrontate con la realtà della vita, si rendono conto di non aver provato mai esperienze diverse prima del matrimonio? Cioé, di essere state limitate loro malgrado? Che torto le si può dare? Le si può condannare a priori? E' come se non avessero mai vissuto...
> ...


 perché a te non è successo, solo un caso?


----------



## Daniele (23 Febbraio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma dove l'hai letta sta stronzata,,,:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Giustifichi una, devi per forza giustificarle tutte se nelle medesime condizioni. Poverina, si sente oppressa dalla vita...ed ha deciso in quel modo, mentre io ripeto che il modo giusto esiste e si chiama avere le palle per affrontare la situazione e mollare la persona che comunque qualcosa ci ha dato nella vita, senza infamia e senza ignominia.
Ma qui non si considera mai la bia giusta, o si sta insieme soffrendo o ci si tradisce come dei ricci in calore ed è questa cosa che è alquanto incomprensibile.
Un minimo di dignità umana, no????


----------



## lothar57 (23 Febbraio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> In che senso?
> Per quel che riguarda Daniele direi il contrario


Farfalla,l'ha cercata perche'mi rompe troppo,e non capisce che piu'fa'cosi'e piu'ho l'alibi'per..essere infedele..va'anche detto che strami vicino non e'affato semplice..anche per chi le palle le ha

Daniele parte in quarta,buonissimi propositi per carita',ma inattuabili,poi forse averlo vicino deve essere peggio,che avere il sottoscritto....


----------



## Daniele (23 Febbraio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Quintina sei un tesoro.....spero tanto di potere essere a Mn,perche'sei una delle persone che mi piacerebbe conoscere..
> Vittima?infatti non lo sono,diventa chi me le rompe,e intralcia la mia strada


Si si, a parole, tutte arie...dietro ad un telefono. Sai che succede a quelli come te che si trovano chi li blocca la strada incazzati neri? diventano come agnellini.


----------



## Daniele (23 Febbraio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Farfalla,l'ha cercata perche'mi rompe troppo,e non capisce che piu'fa'cosi'e piu'ho l'alibi'per..essere infedele..va'anche detto che strami vicino non e'affato semplice..anche per chi le palle le ha
> 
> Daniele parte in quarta,buonissimi propositi per carita',ma inattuabili,poi forse averlo vicino deve essere peggio,che avere il sottoscritto....


Non credo, io non sono un figlio di puttana!


----------



## dave.one (23 Febbraio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> dave, hai tutta la mia stima per tanti motivi e lo sai
> ma nel tuo sforzo di razionalizzare (e giustificare) il comportamento di tua moglie (e, in fondo, quel che ti è successo), a questo punto esageri veramente, secondo me
> tua moglie non sarà mica una minus abens, vero?
> era capace di intendere e di volere quando si è sposata e ha messo al mondo dei figli senza aver fatto esperienze con un altro uomo, o no?
> ...


Vedi Amoremio, non credo sia questione di giustificare il comportamento di mia moglie - che, in se, è delittuoso se lo vogliamo prendere come tale. E' questione di cercare di avere una visuale un po' più "in là".
Quello che voglio dire è che se non fosse capitato quanto è successo, avrei sicuramente vissuto in una apparente calma, facendo finta di non accorgermi di quanto stesse succedendo in me ed attorno a me. E' anche vero che tu potresti dirmi (come mi hai detto) che avrebbe potuto fermarsi prima, separarsi prima di mettermi le corna. E' vero. Non ci sarebbe stato allora nessun tradimento, non sarebbe, con buona probabilità, capitato nulla, e tutto sarebbe andato avanti nell'apparente normalità di una famiglia normale, con i suoi alti e bassi. E non saremmo mai stati felici l'uno dell'altra, ma solo dei bambini. Che coppia saremmo stati?
Se nulla fosse successo, non mi sarebbe mai passato per l'anticamera del cervello il cercarmi una valvola di sfogo per svuotare il sacco e mettermi a nudo; non avrei cercato un forum come questo, non avrei nemmeno pensato di ipotizzarne l'esistenza!
Eppure è successo, ora posso guardare i fatti con il senno di poi, interrogarmi, fare autocritica, capire le conseguenze e trarne delle conclusioni. 
La mia conclusione è che, nel male, è venuto fuori del bene. Certo, siamo solo agli inizi e non posso mettere mano sul fuoco. E' anche molto semplicistica come risposta e come conclusione, ma non ne saprei dare una migliore.
Quanto mi è successo non è un modello da prendere ad esempio. Ognuno ha avuto ed ha la sua vita, le sue esperienze, il suo credo. Sembra quasi paradossale come esperienza, e forse lo è. Quindi: che devo fare? Odiare mia moglie perché ora stiamo tutti meglio? Elogiarmi perché il mio matrimonio è fallito? No, mi spiace. Non lo farò. Io guardo avanti, guardo a quanto c'è di bene attorno a me e quanto bene posso fare e donare, e tiro dritto per quella strada. 
Nella mia testa, in primis, i bambini, poi il resto, me compreso.
Grazie per la tua riflessone Amoremio.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (23 Febbraio 2011)

dave.one ha detto:


> Vedi Amoremio, non credo sia questione di giustificare il comportamento di mia moglie - che, in se, è delittuoso se lo vogliamo prendere come tale. E' questione di cercare di avere una visuale un po' più "in là".
> Quello che voglio dire è che se non fosse capitato quanto è successo, avrei sicuramente vissuto in una apparente calma, facendo finta di non accorgermi di quanto stesse succedendo in me ed attorno a me. E' anche vero che tu potresti dirmi (come mi hai detto) che avrebbe potuto fermarsi prima, separarsi prima di mettermi le corna. E' vero. Non ci sarebbe stato allora nessun tradimento, non sarebbe, con buona probabilità, capitato nulla, e tutto sarebbe andato avanti nell'apparente normalità di una famiglia normale, con i suoi alti e bassi. E non saremmo mai stati felici l'uno dell'altra, ma solo dei bambini. Che coppia saremmo stati?
> Se nulla fosse successo, non mi sarebbe mai passato per l'anticamera del cervello il cercarmi una valvola di sfogo per svuotare il sacco e mettermi a nudo; non avrei cercato un forum come questo, non avrei nemmeno pensato di ipotizzarne l'esistenza!
> Eppure è successo, ora posso guardare i fatti con il senno di poi, interrogarmi, fare autocritica, capire le conseguenze e trarne delle conclusioni.
> ...


Io ti stimo tantissimo


----------



## Daniele (23 Febbraio 2011)

Dave, noto soltanto io che rigiri quello che ti viene detto in maniera ragionevole ma sono cose che sotto sotto hanno del terribile? Cioè dobbiamo accettare le fatalità che arrivano perchè ci possono dare nuove opportunità? Pensaci bene, esistono sempre strade differentiper arrivare sempre nel medesimo luogo, perchè prendere quella dei ceci in ginocchio???? Tu vedi solo quella come alternativa ed è su questo che ti si vuole portare, tu potevi finire nel medesimo modo però ancor meglio, meno ferito, più felice e questa era una reponsabilità di tua moglie che non si è presa minimamente.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (23 Febbraio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Dave, noto soltanto io che rigiri quello che ti viene detto in maniera ragionevole ma sono cose che sotto sotto hanno del terribile? Cioè dobbiamo accettare le fatalità che arrivano perchè ci possono dare nuove opportunità? Pensaci bene, esistono sempre strade differentiper arrivare sempre nel medesimo luogo, perchè prendere quella dei ceci in ginocchio???? Tu vedi solo quella come alternativa ed è su questo che ti si vuole portare, tu potevi finire nel medesimo modo però ancor meglio, meno ferito, più felice e questa era una reponsabilità di tua moglie che non si è presa minimamente.




Poteva. Però così non è stato. E' successo quello che è successo. ma secondo me è ammirevole il suo modo di affrontare la cosa


----------



## lothar57 (23 Febbraio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Si si, a parole, tutte arie...dietro ad un telefono. Sai che succede a quelli come te che si trovano chi li blocca la strada incazzati neri? diventano come agnellini.


si come no......
e'vero,come che Belen e'vergine..........e la Canalis fa'astinenza da anni


----------



## Amoremio (23 Febbraio 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Scusa, sarò un po' lenta, ma non ho capito.
> Ma visto la battuta forse neanche tu.


:rofl::rofl::rofl:

intendevo dire che esasperando l'assunto di cui sopra (mi limito a questo perchè ci sarebbe molto da dire e non serve ripetere sempre le stesse cose)



Sabina ha detto:


> .............Cos'è l'amore? Per me e' esserci quando l'altro ha bisogno di noi, e' desiderare il bene dell'altro rispettando la sua vita e la sua individualità.
> .............


(provo a spiegare con un esempio usando le tue parole perchè son concetti che si sentono spesso nei traditori, ma non voglio ritagliarlo su di te e soprattutto non vorrei te ne sentissi offesa, anche perchè sono certa che nella stessa situazione avresti diversa consapevolezza)

se il marito (M) di una traditrice (T) che crede davvero nella bontà di assunti di quel genere scopre il tradimento e fa casino, ben si capisce che avrebbe torto (lui) e la traditrice potrebbe reagire malamente

T "sì ti ho tradito ma per tot anni ti ho dato tutto il mio amore e anche dopo ti ho amato"
M "e per lui cosa provi?"
T "cos'è mai l'amore? Per me e' esserci quando l'altro ha bisogno di noi, e' desiderare il bene dell'altro rispettando la sua vita e la sua individualità. son mai mancata quando avevi bisogno di me? non ho forse sempre deiderato il tuo bene? non ti ho sempre dato rispetto? nel tempo rimanente c'ero per lui, desideravo il suo bene e gli davo rispetto"
M "stronx, desideravi il suo pene e gli davi ben altro"
T "porco materialista (1^ sberla)"
M "perchè non hai chiesto la separazione, perchè non mi hai detto che eri in crisi"
T "Non sono le parole che cambiano la realtà. Allo stesso modo non sono i "ti amo", né quelli pronunciati per intero e neppure quelli rosa apostrofati da mille baci, a determinare il peso di un amore. Ci si misura dai gesti, dalle intenzioni non dette che spesso diventano fatti concreti, senza passare per il tramite delle parole." (firma di sabina)
M ""
T "come puoi pensare che il mio amore per te fosse (o fosse stato) una cosa di poco rilievo al punto che appena incontrato un nuovo amore avrei potuto rompere con te: che io abbia voluto rifletterci è un segno dell'importanza con cui considero il mio amore per te"
M " rifletterci? sono anni che va avanti questa storia! come hai potuto farmi questo?"
T "ho sempre saputo che non eri in grado di amarmi come io amavo te. che tu non comprenda ne è solo la riprova. sei un egoista insensibile incapace di capirmi" (2^ sberla forse reciproca)


oggi sono in vena di cazzeggio :carneval:

ma penso che cercare di comprendersi va bene ma anche non dimenticare che il tradimento non è una strada obbligata se un amore finisce o è in crisi


----------



## lothar57 (23 Febbraio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Non credo, io non sono un figlio di puttana!


 
Daniele.....consolati non si puo'avere tutto dalla vita,poi come disse Sasha Danilovic''c'e'chi puo' e chi non puo',io....puo'''


----------



## Amoremio (23 Febbraio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Dave, noto soltanto io che rigiri quello che ti viene detto in maniera ragionevole ma sono cose che sotto sotto hanno del terribile? Cioè dobbiamo accettare le fatalità che arrivano perchè ci possono dare nuove opportunità? Pensaci bene, esistono sempre strade differentiper arrivare sempre nel medesimo luogo, *perchè prendere quella dei ceci in ginocchio????* Tu vedi solo quella come alternativa ed è su questo che ti si vuole portare, tu potevi finire nel medesimo modo però ancor meglio, meno ferito, più felice e questa era una reponsabilità di tua moglie che non si è presa minimamente.


 
non è questo dan


----------



## Nocciola (23 Febbraio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Dave, noto soltanto io che rigiri quello che ti viene detto in maniera ragionevole ma sono cose che sotto sotto hanno del terribile? Cioè dobbiamo accettare le fatalità che arrivano perchè ci possono dare nuove opportunità? Pensaci bene, esistono sempre strade differentiper arrivare sempre nel medesimo luogo, perchè prendere quella dei ceci in ginocchio???? Tu vedi solo quella come alternativa ed è su questo che ti si vuole portare, *tu potevi finire nel medesimo modo però ancor meglio, meno ferito*, più felice e questa era una reponsabilità di tua moglie che non si è presa minimamente.


Certo. poteva andare diversamente, ma è andata così. E direi che ne è uscito alla grande senza pensare ai se e ai ma.
Credi che fossilizzarsi come hai fatto tu , ti abbia dato risultati migliori?


----------



## Minerva (23 Febbraio 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Poteva. Però così non è stato. E' successo quello che è successo. ma secondo me è ammirevole il suo modo di affrontare la cosa


 per i figli e la civiltà dei rapporti senz'altro.


----------



## Nocciola (23 Febbraio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> per i figli e la civiltà dei rapporti senz'altro.


dici poco.....


----------



## Minerva (23 Febbraio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> dici poco.....


ho sempre detto che è moltissimo


----------



## dave.one (23 Febbraio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> ho sempre detto che è moltissimo


Ciao Minerva, grazie per dire quello che pensi.
Non ho mai osato sperare di mettere tutti d'accordo su di un tema così spinoso come il tradimento e la mancanza di rispetto del partner.
Posso soltanto portare a tua, ed a vostra, conoscenza quanto mi è capitato, soltanto per farvi riflettere e pensare. Non voglio né accettazione, né giustificazione per quanto mia moglie ha fatto. E' andata così. Non ci si può fare più nulla.
Questo per dirti che non è mia intenzione continuare a rivangare il passato perché col passato non ci vivi il futuro; ci vivi il futuro se hai imparato la lezione che il passato ti ha dato e se l'hai capita fino in fondo.
Non posso ancora mettere mano sul fuoco, ma i tratti essenziali mi pare di averli recepiti. Ora si tratta di affinare lo studio per andare a cogliere i particolari.
Scusami per eventuali strafalcioni, e grazie ancora. Ciao.


----------



## Minerva (23 Febbraio 2011)

dave.one ha detto:


> Ciao Minerva, grazie per dire quello che pensi.
> Non ho mai osato sperare di mettere tutti d'accordo su di un tema così spinoso come il tradimento e la mancanza di rispetto del partner.
> Posso soltanto portare a tua, ed a vostra, conoscenza quanto mi è capitato, soltanto per farvi riflettere e pensare. Non voglio né accettazione, né giustificazione per quanto mia moglie ha fatto. E' andata così. Non ci si può fare più nulla.
> Questo per dirti che non è mia intenzione continuare a rivangare il passato perché col passato non ci vivi il futuro; ci vivi il futuro se hai imparato la lezione che il passato ti ha dato e se l'hai capita fino in fondo.
> ...


 ti condivido pienamente solo che a volte leggo da parte tua alcune forzature che mi paiono ,come ebbi già modo di dire... quasi una forma di captatio benevolentiae in quella parte di forum che ti è legittimamente più simpatica.
ma al tuo modo civile e corretto di porgerti anche qui, non si può che togliersi tanto di capello


----------



## Daniele (23 Febbraio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Certo. poteva andare diversamente, ma è andata così. E direi che ne è uscito alla grande senza pensare ai se e ai ma.
> Credi che fossilizzarsi come hai fatto tu , ti abbia dato risultati migliori?


Uscito alla grande? E' solo inziato il gran ballo, come dire che ne è uscito? Io prima di stare effettivamente male stavo più o meno bene e mi ero fatto anche una vacanza voluta con una mia amica, ero uscito con delle ragazze e via dicendo, quella che si chiama inziare daccapo. Ma qualcosa mi ha distrutto, è quello che strisca dentro, quei pensieri dolorosi che erano rimasti li sopiti solo perchè ancora sotto shock dopo dei mesi, appena finto quel torpore...ho iniziato a stare male.
Adesso lui è così...aspetta, aspetta farfalla a dire tutto, io credo che ci sarebbero cose che potrebbero fargli così tanto male che tutto tornerebbe fuori.
Una persona ne è effettivamente fuori se:
Non vede più la persona che ha tradito (con i figli è un problema), oppure dopo anni passati con momenti di sconforto.


----------



## Daniele (23 Febbraio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Daniele.....consolati non si puo'avere tutto dalla vita,poi come disse Sasha Danilovic''c'e'chi puo' e chi non puo',io....puo'''


Lothar, ma scusa, sei una barzelletta sai??? Sei il classico "vecchio porco" e con l'età ci siamo...con il porco anche???
Bha, tu potrai, ma prima di ridurmi ad essere bavoso così preferisco un suicidio assistito.


----------



## Nocciola (23 Febbraio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Uscito alla grande? E' solo inziato il gran ballo, come dire che ne è uscito? Io prima di stare effettivamente male stavo più o meno bene e mi ero fatto anche una vacanza voluta con una mia amica, ero uscito con delle ragazze e via dicendo, quella che si chiama inziare daccapo. Ma qualcosa mi ha distrutto, è quello che strisca dentro, quei pensieri dolorosi che erano rimasti li sopiti solo perchè ancora sotto shock dopo dei mesi, appena finto quel torpore...ho iniziato a stare male.
> Adesso lui è così...aspetta, aspetta farfalla a dire tutto, io credo che ci sarebbero cose che potrebbero fargli così tanto male che tutto tornerebbe fuori.
> Una persona ne è effettivamente fuori se:
> Non vede più la persona che ha tradito (con i figli è un problema), oppure dopo anni passati con momenti di sconforto.


Ti prenderanno come testimonial della pubblicità dell'Euronics, hai presente "L'ottimismo è il sale della vita"........:mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (23 Febbraio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ti prenderanno come testimonial della pubblicità dell'Euronics, hai presente "L'ottimismo è il sale della vita"........:mrgreen:


 :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::up:


----------



## Amoremio (23 Febbraio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ti prenderanno come testimonial della pubblicità dell'Euronics, hai presente "L'ottimismo è il sale della vita"........:mrgreen:


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Daniele (23 Febbraio 2011)

farfalla, ho una esperienza ventennale in disastri ed affini e so che le cose non sono mai così banali come vengono credute.
Per esempio un uomo si separa, si trova il suo equilibrio e via dicendo ed un giorno va dai suoi bambini e scopre il compagno (ex amante) giocare con i suoi figli...sai cosa passa in quel momento a quel uomo? Mica una frase del genere "tho, guarda quanto sono felice della loro felicità!", quanto "Ma vaffanculo, chi è quel figlio di una buona donna che gioca con i figli miei? Quello è il mio posto, li dovrei stare io a giocare con loro, non quello li!".
Poi non ti dico quando arriva alla fine per il divorzio, per qualche uomo la separazione è un conto...ma il divorzio è il "male".
Solo un uomo ho conosciuto che stava bene da separato prima e divorziato poi, ma l'ho capito bene, nonostante il figlio la moglie era quella che chiamo una vera arpia, poi come ho sempre pensato, ho dei seri dubbi che quello fosse figlio suoi, vista la serietà di quella ragazza finito di lavorare alla sera.


----------



## Sabina (23 Febbraio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Permane che Dave se la sta raccontando troppo e viene sostenuto in queste idee Taffazziane in maniera esagerata. Onestamente, così  Dave non si creerà mai una vita nuova, perchè tutto quello che dice lo rende sempre più debole, sempre più Milhouse.
> 
> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/it/e/e6/Milhouse.png


A me invece sembra che Dave si stia creando una nuova vita più consapevole ed equilibrata di quanto stia facendo tu.


----------



## Sabina (23 Febbraio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Giustifichi una, devi per forza giustificarle tutte se nelle medesime condizioni. Poverina, si sente oppressa dalla vita...ed ha deciso in quel modo, mentre io ripeto che il modo giusto esiste e si chiama avere le palle per affrontare la situazione e mollare la persona che comunque qualcosa ci ha dato nella vita, senza infamia e senza ignominia.
> Ma qui non si considera mai la bia giusta, o si sta insieme soffrendo o ci si tradisce come dei ricci in calore ed è questa cosa che è alquanto incomprensibile.
> Un minimo di dignità umana, no????


Si vede proprio che sei un ragazzino. Ne riparliamo magari tra 15 anni quando magari avrai 3 figli e quant'altro. Vediamo se la penserai allo stesso modo. Non sei in grado di capire cosa significa avere un figlio con tutte le responsabilità che comporta.


----------



## Daniele (23 Febbraio 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Si vede proprio che sei un ragazzino. Ne riparliamo magari tra 15 anni quando magari avrai 3 figli e quant'altro. Vediamo se la penserai allo stesso modo. Non sei in grado di capire cosa significa avere un figlio con tutte le responsabilità che comporta.


Non so cosa vuol dire, so cosa significa tenere dei bambini, so quanto possano essere terribili e fantasiosi nel farsi del male e quante energie possano rubare, ma è anche vero che dipende totalmente dall'indole del bambino e quindi non possa esistere una regola.


----------



## Sole (23 Febbraio 2011)

dave.one ha detto:


> *Questo per dirti che non è mia intenzione continuare a rivangare il passato perché col passato non ci vivi il futuro; ci vivi il futuro se hai imparato la lezione che il passato ti ha dato e se l'hai capita fino in fondo.*
> Non posso ancora mettere mano sul fuoco, ma i tratti essenziali mi pare di averli recepiti. Ora si tratta di affinare lo studio per andare a cogliere i particolari.


Sono d'accordo con te, condivido pienamente la tua visione delle cose e il tentativo di comprendere al di là del tuo dolore personale.


----------



## zona del disastro (23 Febbraio 2011)

Irene ha detto:


> ciao.. scusami la franchezza.. ma perchè TI tratti così?
> lei ti sta usando e tu ne sei consapevole..
> dov'è il rispetto per te stesso?
> come puoi farti bastare una relazione così "povera" ?
> ...


Ciao Irene, grazie della comprensione innanzitutto...poi, che dire?
Io ho molti difetti, ma non sono stupido( ultimamente ne dubito cmq) dunque capisco bene le dinamiche sottese al rapporto che ho con Eva( chiamiamola cosi').Il fatto e' che non sono capace, da questa consapevolezza ,di trarne le dovute conseguenze. 
E' una relazione povera, infatti non mi basta.
Ma nn so come venirne fuori.
Non ho mai amato nessuna cosi'.
E non riesco a chiudere. Non riesco


----------



## Nocciola (23 Febbraio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> farfalla, ho una esperienza ventennale in disastri ed affini e so che le cose non sono mai così banali come vengono credute.
> Per esempio un uomo si separa, si trova il suo equilibrio e via dicendo ed un giorno va dai suoi bambini e scopre il compagno (ex amante) giocare con i suoi figli...sai cosa passa in quel momento a quel uomo? Mica una frase del genere "tho, guarda quanto sono felice della loro felicità!", quanto "Ma vaffanculo, chi è quel figlio di una buona donna che gioca con i figli miei? Quello è il mio posto, li dovrei stare io a giocare con loro, non quello li!".
> Poi non ti dico quando arriva alla fine per il divorzio, per qualche uomo la separazione è un conto...ma il divorzio è il "male".
> Solo un uomo ho conosciuto che stava bene da separato prima e divorziato poi, ma l'ho capito bene, nonostante il figlio la moglie era quella che chiamo una vera arpia, poi come ho sempre pensato, ho dei seri dubbi che quello fosse figlio suoi, vista la serietà di quella ragazza finito di lavorare alla sera.


Io continuo a domandarmi chi frequenti e chi conosci.
Ho esperienze di divorzi molto diversi da questi anche davanti alla presenza di un/a nuovo/a compagno/a
Esistono Daniele persone intelligenti e civili mi spiace tu non li abbia incontrate


----------



## Daniele (23 Febbraio 2011)

zona del disastro ha detto:


> Non ho mai amato nessuna cosi'.
> E non riesco a chiudere. Non riesco


E chi se ne frega? Guarda piuttosto magari una che ti ami e non di amare!!! Non sai come ci si sente ad avere una persona stupenda affianco al posto di una mantide religiosa.


----------



## Daniele (23 Febbraio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io continuo a domandarmi chi frequenti e chi conosci.
> Ho esperienze di divorzi molto diversi da questi anche davanti alla presenza di un/a nuovo/a compagno/a
> Esistono Daniele persone intelligenti e civili mi spiace tu non li abbia incontrate


Farfalla, non si sarà mai civili con il nuovo compagno o la nuova compagna se ess o esso erano l'amante, fidati le persone mandano giù la cosa, ma vedere i vari figli di mignotta farà sempre male. Dividi i nuovi compagni e compagne da figli di mignotta con cui il fedifrago o la fedifrago hanno copulato come bradipi muschiati in calore.


----------



## Nocciola (23 Febbraio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Farfalla, non si sarà mai civili con il nuovo compagno o la nuova compagna se ess o esso erano l'amante, fidati le persone mandano giù la cosa, ma vedere i vari figli di mignotta farà sempre male. Dividi i nuovi compagni e compagne da figli di mignotta con cui il fedifrago o la fedifrago hanno copulato come bradipi muschiati in calore.


Conosco due coppie così. Si sono rifatti una vita. Spesso tutti e 4 vengono a vedere il figlio giocare a calcio, e dopo la partita il bambino decide dove e con chi andare.
Insisto Daniele, non tutti sono come te e soprattutto allarga gli orizzonti e ti accorgerai che ci sono diverse realtà che non conosci


----------



## MK (23 Febbraio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Farfalla, non si sarà mai civili con il nuovo compagno o la nuova compagna se ess o esso erano l'amante, fidati le persone mandano giù la cosa, ma vedere i vari figli di mignotta farà sempre male. Dividi i nuovi compagni e compagne da figli di mignotta con cui il fedifrago o la fedifrago hanno copulato come bradipi muschiati in calore.


Dipende Daniele, dipende. Io ad esempio problemi con la nuova compagna (ex amante) non ne avevo, era lei ad averne con me .


----------



## zona del disastro (23 Febbraio 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Ciao Zona
> lei prima faceva fatica ad accettare di poter vivere questa storia extraconiugale con te. Ora ha trovato la modalità per farlo, cercando di non farsi coinvolgere troppo, mettendo una barriera tra te e lei. Io non vedo la cosa come lei che ti sta usando, in fondo quello che fate va bene anche a te. Solo che tu ora sei libero, e questo non ti basta più. Stai male senza di lei, stai male con lei. Staccati emotivamente da lei, non farti trovare sempre disponibile, creati dei nuovi impegni (più sei impegnato meno pensi), esci con altre donne. Se lei ti chiede di vederti dille "no, oggi devo vedere Giovanna". Falle capire che sei stanco di questa situazione.
> Ma tu cosa vuoi? Vuoi che lasci il marito, la vuoi più coinvolta? Lei e' troppo sicura di te... devi diventare più distaccato, gentile ma meno disponibile. L'hai troppo idealizzata, se vuoi prenderne le distanze devi distruggere a poco a poco l'immagine di lei che hai dentro di te. Per staccarti sempre di più.
> Senti, ma forse lei pensa che anche a te va bene questo tipo di rapporto.. e' un rapporto che a molti uomini andrebbe alla grande.
> Un bacio


La vorrei piu' coinvolta.
Non voglio che sfasci la sua famiglia per me, ci mancherebbe: non saprei gestire una cosa cosi'. 
Oggi, tra sms e telefonate, ne abbiamo parlato. Ha ammesso che ho ragione, ma si e' giustificata motivando il suo comportamemento con un ritorno dei suoi sensi di colpa. Ha detto che la nostra storia si regge solo sulla passione( perche' non abbiamo altro che i nostri fugaci incontri) e non si puo' mantenere sempre lo stesso livello di tensione passionale.
Ha detto che la nostra storia non ha senso ma nn riesce a staccarsi da me.
A me non va bene questo tipo di rapporto. Non sono "molti uomini" e francamente non so a chi possa davvero andar bene una scopata ogni 15 giorni e basta, nient altro. Certo, se l alternativa e' l'autoerotismo perenne allora va bene anche la scopata ogni tanto e basta. Ma vorrei dell altro. Una relazione seria, completa, con una libera? Non lo so. Forse non saprei gestirla. Io chiedevo solo un po' di affettivita' di contorno, non certo separazioni o ritorni ai mitici primi tempi quando sembravamo due ragazzini pazzi...mi sento nel buio del disastro piu' nero


----------



## zona del disastro (23 Febbraio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Tutto questo accade perchè ti sei fossilizzato su di lei...
> Inizia a fregartene di lei, ad essere altruista, cioè a pensare alle altre...


Conte,
amico mio.. sto invecchiando o mi sono rincoglionito del tutto:mrgreen:ma vedo solo lei. Esiste solo lei. E' il mio unico orizzonte. 
Certo, poi ho altre cose: i miei libri, le mie passioni, ma senza lei, senza lei non concepisco piu' niente.
Non so come fare


----------



## zona del disastro (23 Febbraio 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Credo sia molto possibile che una moglie tradisca il marito solo a letto, così come lo è per un uomo. Non è che le donne siano sempre pronte a innamorarsi o a farsi coinvolgere sentimentalmente. L'amante, a volte, ha la funzione di riempire la vita, combattere la noia e regalare qualche emozione in più: attesa, desiderio, gusto del proibito.
> 
> E' dura, per chi c'è dentro, rinunciare a questa botta di adrenalina. E' dura tornare indietro, alla vita serena e prevedibile del matrimonio. Quando ci si abitua ad un surplus di emozioni, è difficile tornare alla tranquilla quotidianità e ritrovare la capacità di apprezzarla pienamente.
> Per questo, probabilmente, la tua donna pensa di non avere più voglia di te, ti lascia, vuole chiudere, ma poi si rende conto di non poter più fare a meno della sua doppia vita. E, puntualmente, ti trova.
> ...


E' perche' lei ha fatto venire fuori un me stesso sorprendente, che non sapevo albergasse in me. Con lei sono passionale, pieno di slancio, mi lascio andare, cose mai fatte con la mia ex moglie. A tutti gli effetti, sono quello che la mia ex avrebbe voluto fossi...e il bello e' che Eva(la mia amante) non fa nulla o quasi per alimentare la mia passione, faccio tutto io, come se avessi detto a mia moglie e anche a me stesso: vedi che non sei quel rammollito che credeva tua moglie? Sara' una cosa infantile, certo, ma e' forse questa cosa che mi lega tanto a Eva. Ho avuto un altra vita, impensabile. Un sogno. Fatto della consistenza dei sogni.
Grazie della tua esortazione, cmq, mi hai fatto riflettere piu' di quanto volessi. Un bacio affettuoso


----------



## zona del disastro (23 Febbraio 2011)

lorelai ha detto:


> Tu stai come stavo io finchè non ho chiuso una relazione che trascinavo da mesi.
> Lui era libero ma aveva il cuore occupato altrove, ma intanto mi cercava con la testa e con il corpo. E io scrivevo fiumi di parole dolorose senza riuscire a staccarmi.
> 
> Scrivevo cose come "Quando mi cerca e quando smette di farlo, quando mi tratta da amica e quando improvvisamente mi trasforma in amante io comunque non sto bene, non sono mai pienamente _me_".
> ...


Lorelai, mitica figura hai parlato al mio animo...
Io non so piu' niente
Forse non valgo niente
E spero solo di arrivare al Vuoto
Non credevo di poter stare cosi' male
Ma forse deve andare cosi', tutto e' fatidico come direbbe King:sonar:
Un bacino. Grazie


----------



## zona del disastro (23 Febbraio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> la risposta è evidentemente sì, certo che può
> e probabilmente, in altre circostanze, tu ne saresti ben lieto
> il problema è che tu e questa donna avete aspettative diverse da questo rapporto
> per lei, è una stampella per un matrimonio che non la soddisfa pienamente ma che non ha intenzione di mettere in discussione e tu sei la trasgressione, il coinvolgimento, l'emozione palpabile, il qui e ora, l'avventura (mentre il marito è il progetto, il futuro, la stabilità, il porto sicuro)
> ...


Sei in gamba, Amoremio, si legge tra le righe che sei una con le palle che sa leggere la realta'. 
E' tutto il giorno che penso a quello che hai scritto, alla domanda "perche' hai deciso di vincere questa sfida"?...ci penso e non so dare una risposta univoca. So solo che a volte le cose vanno fatte indipendentemente dalla speranza di vincere, so che e' una sfida impari, non posso vincere: non con il marito, bravo ragazzo per carita', che occupa militarmente il 99% del territorio...Faro' come gli ultimi della Charlemagne a Berlino:carneval:
Scusa, ogni tanto torno buffone...
E' solo per non annegare
Un bacio. Grazie


----------



## zona del disastro (23 Febbraio 2011)

VcomeVendetta ha detto:


> Credo che chi e' amante e chi tradisce abbia un piccolo "delirio di onnipotenza" (in senso buono): un amore nascosto, pochi momenti, passione, nessuna routine, il mondo lontano.... sembra un rapporto destinato a non soffrire del passare del tempo.
> Invece no.
> 
> Tu pensi troppo a lei.
> ...


:carneval:E' lei la mia vita
Cmq, hai ragione: lo so che e' come dici tu e altri. Solo che non ci riesco.
Che testa di...
Ehi grazie del " simpatico"...


----------



## contepinceton (23 Febbraio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Si vive benissimo davvero, non lo ordina il medico di scopare come dei ricci perchè i coglionazzi che vediamo in Tv lo fanno.
> Se ci pensi, se non fossi andata con il tuo amante non avresti perso nulla, ma proprio nulla di nulla, di certo non avevi sofferenze prima e a dire il vero ne hai più ora.
> Poi che tu abbbia voluto seguire un tuo egoismo egocentrico ci sta benissimo, ma si vive bene anche senza scopare con altri, ci sono cose molto più importanti della carnalità in un rapporto e tutte queste donne che danno importanza 10 al sesso, scusatemi, mi fanno un poco di pena.


Lo so, non lo ordina il medico...ma fa tanto, ma tanto bene alla salute:
Migliora la circolazione
Tiene sano il cuore
Tonifica e rilassa i muscoli e il corpo
Per non parlare delle endorfine che viaggiano
E per di più i baci passionali abbassano il colesterolo
Parliamo poi della spossatezza della pugna, te ne esci, bisognoso di zuccheri...
Sistema l'ipertensione...
Ecc..ecc..ecc...ecc...
COme dire...tromba che ti passa....ogni guaio...


----------



## Daniele (23 Febbraio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Conosco due coppie così. Si sono rifatti una vita. Spesso tutti e 4 vengono a vedere il figlio giocare a calcio, e dopo la partita il bambino decide dove e con chi andare.
> Insisto Daniele, non tutti sono come te e soprattutto allarga gli orizzonti e ti accorgerai che ci sono diverse realtà che non conosci


Che schifo di persone!!! Ma hanno un minimo di dignità i traditori in questi casi?


----------



## Mari' (23 Febbraio 2011)

zona del disastro ha detto:


> :carneval:*E' lei la mia vita*
> Cmq, hai ragione: lo so che e' come dici tu e altri. Solo che non ci riesco.
> Che testa di...
> Ehi grazie del " simpatico"...


Quindi ti arrendi   e accetti quello che potra' darti nei piccoli intervalli  .


La tua e' una storia senza alcuna speranza, lo capisci


----------



## Daniele (23 Febbraio 2011)

zona del disastro ha detto:


> :carneval:E' lei la mia vita
> Cmq, hai ragione: lo so che e' come dici tu e altri. Solo che non ci riesco.
> Che testa di...
> Ehi grazie del " simpatico"...


Se è lei la tua vita un consiglio te lo voglio dare...una calibro 38 puntata alla testa e via, perchè davvero descrivi una vita senza senso e senza motivo. Oppure vuoi fare una vita seria ed uscire da questa condizione che non ti fa conoscere donne interessanti più di una fedifraga un poco troia?


----------



## MK (23 Febbraio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Lo so, non lo ordina il medico...ma fa tanto, ma tanto bene alla salute:
> Migliora la circolazione
> Tiene sano il cuore
> Tonifica e rilassa i muscoli e il corpo
> ...


La passione con la persona che ami certo che fa bene! Però scritto così mi sembra tanto uno scopare per scopare. E non mi piace. La poesia dove sta?


----------



## MK (23 Febbraio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Se è lei la tua vita un consiglio te lo voglio dare...una calibro 38 puntata alla testa e via, perchè *davvero descrivi una vita senza senso e senza motivo*. Oppure vuoi fare una vita seria ed uscire da questa condizione che non ti fa conoscere donne interessanti più di una fedifraga un poco troia?


Daniele sarà senza senso e senza motivo per te. Se la tua fidanzata se ne andasse come ti sentiresti?

Zona sicuro che i tuoi sentimenti per lei sarebbero gli stessi se lasciasse il marito e stesse solo con te?


----------



## Minerva (23 Febbraio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Se è lei la tua vita un consiglio te lo voglio dare...una calibro 38 puntata alla testa e via, perchè davvero descrivi una vita senza senso e senza motivo. Oppure vuoi fare una vita seria ed uscire da questa condizione che non ti fa conoscere donne interessanti più di una fedifraga un poco troia?


quando scrivi queste cose sei da prendere a sberle, la vita un senso lo ha sempre :
non ti permettere più di dare questo tipo di "consigli"


----------



## Mari' (23 Febbraio 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Daniele sarà senza senso e senza motivo per te. Se la tua fidanzata se ne andasse come ti sentiresti?
> 
> Zona sicuro che i tuoi sentimenti per lei sarebbero gli stessi se lasciasse il marito e stesse solo con te?


Sai una cosa MK, la storia di Zona mi ha fatto pensare ad una bellissima e triste canzone di Fabrizio De Andre' "Verranno a chiederti del nostro amore" nelle ultime frasi: "Continuerai a farti scegliere  o finalmente sceglierai" ... se la trovo la posto


----------



## Mari' (23 Febbraio 2011)

*Eccola!*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q1QDverPGbM



Quando in anticipo sul tuo stupore  
verranno a chiederti del nostro amore  
a quella gente consumata nel farsi dar retta  
un amore così lungo  
tu non darglielo in fretta  

non spalancare le labbra ad un ingorgo di parole  
le tue labbra così frenate nelle fantasie dell'amore  
dopo l'amore così sicure a rifugiarsi nei "sempre"  
nell'ipocrisia dei "mai"  

non sono riuscito a cambiarti  
non mi hai cambiato lo sai.  

E dietro ai microfoni porteranno uno specchio  
per farti più bella e pensarmi già vecchio  
tu regalagli un trucco che con me non portavi  
e loro si stupiranno  
che tu non mi bastavi,  

digli pure che il potere io l'ho scagliato dalle mani  
dove l'amore non era adulto e ti lasciavo graffi sui seni  
per ritornare dopo l'amore  
alle carezze dell'amore  
era facile ormai  

non sei riuscita a cambiarmi  
non ti ho cambiata lo sai.  

Digli che i tuoi occhi me li han ridati sempre  
come fiori regalati a maggio e restituiti in novembre  
i tuoi occhi come vuoti a rendere per chi ti ha dato lavoro  
i tuoi occhi assunti da tre anni  
i tuoi occhi per loro,  

ormai buoni per setacciare spiagge con la scusa del corallo  
o per buttarsi in un cinema con una pietra al collo  
e troppo stanchi per non vergognarsi  
di confessarlo nei miei  
proprio identici ai tuoi  

sono riusciti a cambiarci  
ci son riusciti lo sai.  

Ma senza che gli altri non ne sappiano niente  
dimmi senza un programma dimmi come ci si sente  
continuerai ad ammirarti tanto da volerti portare al dito  
farai l'amore per amore  
o per avercelo garantito,  

andrai a vivere con Alice che si fa il whisky distillando fiori  
o con un Casanova che ti promette di presentarti ai genitori  
o resterai più semplicemente  
dove un attimo vale un altro  
senza chiederti come mai,  

*continuerai a farti scegliere  *
*o finalmente sceglierai. *​

​


----------



## contepinceton (23 Febbraio 2011)

MK ha detto:


> La passione con la persona che ami certo che fa bene! Però scritto così mi sembra tanto uno scopare per scopare. E non mi piace. La poesia dove sta?


Ah certo scusami me l'ero dimenticata...si un po' di poesia ci vuole...eccola

Fottiamci, anima mia, fottiamci presto
perché tutti per fotter nati siamo;
e se tu il c**** adori, io la potta amo,
e saria il mondo un c**** senza questo.

E se post mortem fotter fosse onesto,
direi: Tanto fottiam, che ci moiamo;
e di là fotterem Eva e Adamo,
che trovarno il morir sì disonesto.

- Veramente egli è ver, che se i furfanti
non mangiavan quel frutto traditore,
io so che si sfoiavano gli amanti.

Ma lasciam’ir le ciance, e sino al core
ficcami il c****, e fà che mi si schianti
l’anima, ch’in sul c**** or nasce or muore;

e se possibil fore,
non mi tener della potta anche i coglioni,
d’ogni piacer fortuni testimoni


----------



## Mari' (23 Febbraio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Se è lei la tua vita un consiglio te lo voglio dare...una calibro 38 puntata alla testa e via, perchè davvero descrivi una vita senza senso e senza motivo. Oppure vuoi fare una vita seria ed uscire da questa condizione che non ti fa conoscere donne interessanti più di una fedifraga un poco troia?



Daniele, smettila dddai


----------



## contepinceton (23 Febbraio 2011)

zona del disastro ha detto:


> La vorrei piu' coinvolta.
> Non voglio che sfasci la sua famiglia per me, ci mancherebbe: non saprei gestire una cosa cosi'.
> Oggi, tra sms e telefonate, ne abbiamo parlato. Ha ammesso che ho ragione, ma si e' giustificata motivando il suo comportamemento con un ritorno dei suoi sensi di colpa. Ha detto che la nostra storia si regge solo sulla passione( perche' non abbiamo altro che i nostri fugaci incontri) e non si puo' mantenere sempre lo stesso livello di tensione passionale.
> Ha detto che la nostra storia non ha senso ma nn riesce a staccarsi da me.
> A me non va bene questo tipo di rapporto. Non sono "molti uomini" e francamente non so a chi possa davvero andar bene una scopata ogni 15 giorni e basta, nient altro. Certo, se l alternativa e' l'autoerotismo perenne allora va bene anche la scopata ogni tanto e basta. Ma vorrei dell altro. Una relazione seria, completa, con una libera? Non lo so. Forse non saprei gestirla. Io chiedevo solo un po' di affettivita' di contorno, non certo separazioni o ritorni ai mitici primi tempi quando sembravamo due ragazzini pazzi...mi sento nel buio del disastro piu' nero


Amico mio, a te manca, tutto il contorno alla scopata, che tante volte fa addirittura passare in secondo piano la scopata.
O il sesso, è inserito in un determinato contesto, o fa solo male dentro. Dovresti farti delle amichette, che ti distraggano da lei.
Così scopriresti la leggerezza e la gioia di certi amorini facili, fatti di risate, sorrisi, mattane, e capiresti che proprio non è il caso di chiedere a lei cose che non può dare.

I mitici primi tempi dei due ragazzini pazzi, va bene, per una storietta, molto simile al pincyamore...in cui...l' amore è solo la nave dove vive novecento il leggendario pianista. 

Se tenti di vivere tutta la vita così, finisci come pinocchio e lucignolo.


----------



## contepinceton (23 Febbraio 2011)

zona del disastro ha detto:


> Conte,
> amico mio.. sto invecchiando o mi sono rincoglionito del tutto:mrgreen:ma vedo solo lei. Esiste solo lei. E' il mio unico orizzonte.
> Certo, poi ho altre cose: i miei libri, le mie passioni, ma senza lei, senza lei non concepisco piu' niente.
> Non so come fare


Sapessi quanto ti capisco
Ma messa così, rischi di fartene una mania in testa, mica lei magari desidera questo da te, tu vai là e le dici...ah esisti solo tu...sei il mio unico orizzonte...chi ti dice che lei ne sarà felice?
Ti offro nuovi orizzonti, dai pianta lì e vieni via, dai vieni al raduno...

Ma ti capisco, ci sono stati momenti nella mia vita, in cui ho detto...senza di lei, tutto non me ne frega un cazzo, ma vicino a lei mi sento un gigante...poi ho capito che se sono un gigante o un omuncolo...lo sono a prescindere da lei...non posso delegare a lei il compito di fare la mia felicità. Non può funzionare così. 
E ti dico che sono anche arrivato a trascurare i miei libri e le mie passioni perchè la mente non era libera...poi mi sono detto, lei mettila nel cuore e non nella tua mente.

Forse ti senti solo un po' solo, o forse investi troppo la tua vita in funzione sua, tu sai com'è messa lei? Come gestisce la sua vita? Se in effetti ti dà le briciole perchè non può dare di più, o perchè non vuole darti di più?

Fai una cosa Zona...inizia lentamente passo dopo passo, ad allontanarti da lei. Certo la passione calerà, ma ti posso assicurare che poi ti senti più libero...ti scoppia dentro la libertà...la libertà di non ruzzolare sempre giù nel mare della tenerezza ogni volta che lei schiocca le dita...e magari lei capirà che se non si impegna, ti perde...ti perde...

Arriverà il giorno che allungherà la mano e non riesce a toccarti...e tu potrai dirle...mi vuoi? Mi vuoi? Allora muovi il culo cretina...

Zona il forum è pieno di persone che hanno fatto l'errore madornale di investire tutta la loro vita su una persona.
Guarda che casino se scoprono di essere tradite. Na montagna di dolore, che spero di non dover provar mai.

Meglio vivere come a Beirut...zona...ognu volta che vi vedete potrebbe essere l'ultima...

Del doman non c'è certezza...


----------



## Daniele (24 Febbraio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> quando scrivi queste cose sei da prendere a sberle, la vita un senso lo ha sempre :
> non ti permettere più di dare questo tipo di "consigli"


Onestamente??? Se uno vuole perdersi dietro simili cavolate da amanti e perde il tempo che è il bene pèiù prezioso e ci sta anche male vuol dire che cerebralmente è alla frutta. Lei ovviamente non lo ama neppure un minimo, lui è un giochetto per prendere una boccata d'aria e lui parla di amore...ci sono cose moto ma molto migliori di questi rapporti orribili e bacati e continuo a pensare che piuttosto che perdere tempo per mesi e mesi se non anni con una donna del genere ci si possa alzare e mandarla a fanculo oppure se non si ha il coraggio di questo si finirà per perire schiavi della vita.
Zona del disastro si vuole così tanto male da non pensare all'amore come qualcosa di buono per lui, ma al fatto che lui l'ama. Poi vorrei sottolineare una piccola cosetta, il suo rapporto con la fedifraga scopereccia non è minimamente confrontabile con un rapporto normale di una qualsiasi persona, lui ne uscirebbe senza troppi dolori e senza troppi problemi....se solo si volesse un poco di bene, ma non se ne vuole.
QUindi la domanda è spontanea, cosa cavolo di male hai fatto nella vita per darti questa punizione???


----------



## Nocciola (24 Febbraio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Che schifo di persone!!! Ma hanno un minimo di dignità i traditori in questi casi?


Che schifo?? Se tu vedessi la serenità loro e dei loro figli.....Pagherei per sapere che ogni separazione finisce così.
Aggiungo ch elei ha avuto un figlio dal nuovo compagno e anche questo bambino ha un bel rapporto con l'ex marito


----------



## lothar57 (24 Febbraio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Lothar, ma scusa, sei una barzelletta sai??? Sei il classico "vecchio porco" e con l'età ci siamo...con il porco anche???
> Bha, tu potrai, ma prima di ridurmi ad essere bavoso così preferisco un suicidio assistito.


 
:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:seeeee io i pivelli come te li mangio a coalzione e a cena..sveglia..............e scoppa di piu'che sei sempre incazzato..lo sai fa'molto bene,come spiega piu'indietro il Conte


----------



## lothar57 (24 Febbraio 2011)

zona del disastro ha detto:


> Conte,
> amico mio.. sto invecchiando o mi sono rincoglionito del tutto:mrgreen:ma vedo solo lei. Esiste solo lei. E' il mio unico orizzonte.
> Certo, poi ho altre cose: i miei libri, le mie passioni, ma senza lei, senza lei non concepisco piu' niente.
> Non so come fare


Buongiorno,''zona del disastro'',il Conte e'mio amico quindi di riflesso lo sarai anche tu....abbiamo tanto in comune..
pero'scusa perche'nonj continui cosi???cosa c'e'di meglio del sano scopare??L'amante deve servire a quello principalmente,non falla diventare troppo importante se non e'la fine.
Ma quale invecchiando......il problema e'in questo forum ci sono giovani piu'vecchi di noi,infarciti di assurdi principi''divini''...
Forza....e fammi sapere,ciao


----------



## Daniele (24 Febbraio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Che schifo?? Se tu vedessi la serenità loro e dei loro figli.....Pagherei per sapere che ogni separazione finisce così.
> Aggiungo ch elei ha avuto un figlio dal nuovo compagno e anche questo bambino ha un bel rapporto con l'ex marito


E' quello che vedi tu Farfalla, semplicemente è quello che vedi tu. Non conosci le dinamiche interne a chi è sato tradito e purtroppo per te conosco una questione simile a quella. Una amica di mia madre fu tradita e mollata con il figlio piccolo, lei per il bene del figlio ha mandato giù molte cose, come lo ha fatto suo fratello (visto che l'amante era la moglie del fratello), in pubblico sono civili, in privato se le chieedi qualcosa semplicemente ti dice che ha sofferto come non mai per la leggerezza del suo ex compagno e che dover sopportare lei e suo fratello quella condizione per i figli è stata orribile.
Quindi Farfalla, le dinemiche esteriori possono essere delle migliori, ma sei certa che l'essere civili non è solo una questione di utilità e basta? Per me essere civili non è solo un atto esteriore, è qualcosa di più, i buoni modi li tengo solo con le buone persone, la crudezza con le persone che non meritano altro.


----------



## zona del disastro (24 Febbraio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sapessi quanto ti capisco
> Ma messa così, rischi di fartene una mania in testa, mica lei magari desidera questo da te, tu vai là e le dici...ah esisti solo tu...sei il mio unico orizzonte...chi ti dice che lei ne sarà felice?
> Ti offro nuovi orizzonti, dai pianta lì e vieni via, dai vieni al raduno...
> 
> ...


Conte, sei un mito!Ora non riesco che ho poco tempo, ma stas rispondo come si deve . Grazie delle tue parole


----------



## Sabina (24 Febbraio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> E' quello che vedi tu Farfalla, semplicemente è quello che vedi tu. Non conosci le dinamiche interne a chi è sato tradito e purtroppo per te conosco una questione simile a quella. Una amica di mia madre fu tradita e mollata con il figlio piccolo, lei per il bene del figlio ha mandato giù molte cose, come lo ha fatto suo fratello (visto che l'amante era la moglie del fratello), in pubblico sono civili, in privato se le chieedi qualcosa semplicemente ti dice che ha sofferto come non mai per la leggerezza del suo ex compagno e che dover sopportare lei e suo fratello quella condizione per i figli è stata orribile.
> Quindi Farfalla, le dinemiche esteriori possono essere delle migliori, ma sei certa che l'essere civili non è solo una questione di utilità e basta? Per me essere civili non è solo un atto esteriore, è qualcosa di più, i buoni modi li tengo solo con le buone persone, la crudezza con le persone che non meritano altro.


Ma scusa, ma se un matrimonio con tanto di figli non va bene che si fa? Si sta insieme lo stesso? 
Sei una contraddizione unica. Prima affermi che prima di tradire si debba lasciare l'altro, poi dici che ti fanno schifo i separati che si creano un'altra famiglia. Ma allora, dal tuo punto di vista una volta sposati non ci si dovrà lasciare mai, farci andare sempre bene tutto. Che ne sai tu dei motivi che hanno portato le coppie di cui parla Farfalla a lasciarsi? Ah si, tu sai sempre tutto e la ragione sta sempre dalla tua parte. L'esperto di vita.


----------



## Daniele (24 Febbraio 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Ma scusa, ma se un matrimonio con tanto di figli non va bene che si fa? Si sta insieme lo stesso?
> Sei una contraddizione unica. Prima affermi che prima di tradire si debba lasciare l'altro, poi dici che ti fanno schifo i separati che si creano un'altra famiglia. Ma allora, dal tuo punto di vista una volta sposati non ci si dovrà lasciare mai, farci andare sempre bene tutto. Che ne sai tu dei motivi che hanno portato le coppie di cui parla Farfalla a lasciarsi? Ah si, tu sai sempre tutto e la ragione sta sempre dalla tua parte. L'esperto di vita.


Hai letto? No, quindi non credo che tu possa scrivere questo. Prima leggi e poi scrivi, forse ti farebbe bene per capire di cosa si stia parlando.
Io e Farfalla parlavamo non di coppie che si sono lasciate e poi hanno avuto compagni, ma di coppie in cui il traditore si è messo con l'amante e l'altro ha dovuto abbozzare vista  la faccenda non indifferente che si chiama "figli".
Trovo queste persone di cattivo gusto, se non di cattivissimo gusto, molto peggio di quelle che fanno shitting in pubblico.


----------



## contepinceton (24 Febbraio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> E' quello che vedi tu Farfalla, semplicemente è quello che vedi tu. Non conosci le dinamiche interne a chi è sato tradito e purtroppo per te conosco una questione simile a quella. Una amica di mia madre fu tradita e mollata con il figlio piccolo, lei per il bene del figlio ha mandato giù molte cose, come lo ha fatto suo fratello (visto che l'amante era la moglie del fratello), in pubblico sono civili, in privato se le chieedi qualcosa semplicemente ti dice che ha sofferto come non mai per la leggerezza del suo ex compagno e che dover sopportare lei e suo fratello quella condizione per i figli è stata orribile.
> Quindi Farfalla, le dinemiche esteriori possono essere delle migliori, ma sei certa che l'essere civili non è solo una questione di utilità e basta? Per me essere civili non è solo un atto esteriore, è qualcosa di più, i buoni modi li tengo solo con le buone persone, la crudezza con le persone che non meritano altro.


Daniele...meglio venir tradite o abbandonate?
Una donna che viene mollata con un figlio piccolo...
Ma ti rendi conto di che trauma subisce?


----------



## contepinceton (24 Febbraio 2011)

zona del disastro ha detto:


> Conte, sei un mito!Ora non riesco che ho poco tempo, ma stas rispondo come si deve . Grazie delle tue parole


No tutto aiuta no?
Ma leggi quel post di Alce...quel testo è fantastico...
Non sono un mito, sono solo uno che sa come si sta quando non riesci ad avere quello che avresti sempre voluto...
Sognavo DUbai, ma mi sono trovato a Beirut...
Poi per fortuna...ho altre cose...e mi arrangio alla bell'e e meglio...no?


----------



## Daniele (24 Febbraio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Daniele...meglio venir tradite o abbandonate?
> Una donna che viene mollata con un figlio piccolo...
> Ma ti rendi conto di che trauma subisce?


conte a 18 anni compiuti comunque quella donna disse  il perchè della separazione con il padre...posso solo dirti che adesso il figlio parla ancora al padre, ma ha un rispetto incredibile per la madre, cosa che manca per il padre che è adesso "il vecchio".


----------



## lothar57 (24 Febbraio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> No tutto aiuta no?
> Ma leggi quel post di Alce...quel testo è fantastico...
> Non sono un mito, sono solo uno che sa come si sta quando non riesci ad avere quello che avresti sempre voluto...
> Sognavo DUbai, ma mi sono trovato a Beirut...
> Poi per fortuna...ho altre cose...e mi arrangio alla bell'e e meglio...no?


 
No sei un mito sul serio Conte....sempre la frase adatta all'occorrenza..qua'nessuno e'capace..nemmeno io:carneval::carneval::carneval:

Conte quanto bianco si erano fatti quelli che del ponte di venezia in macchina???


----------



## contepinceton (24 Febbraio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> conte a 18 anni compiuti comunque quella donna disse  il perchè della separazione con il padre...posso solo dirti che adesso il figlio parla ancora al padre, ma ha un rispetto incredibile per la madre, cosa che manca per il padre che è adesso "il vecchio".


Embè logico no?


----------



## Sabina (24 Febbraio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Hai letto? No, quindi non credo che tu possa scrivere questo. Prima leggi e poi scrivi, forse ti farebbe bene per capire di cosa si stia parlando.
> Io e Farfalla parlavamo non di coppie che si sono lasciate e poi hanno avuto compagni, ma di coppie in cui il traditore si è messo con l'amante e l'altro ha dovuto abbozzare vista  la faccenda non indifferente che si chiama "figli".
> Trovo queste persone di cattivo gusto, se non di cattivissimo gusto, molto peggio di quelle che fanno shitting in pubblico.


Mah, che finisca prima o dopo per me non fa molta differenza. Sempre dolore e'.
Trovo normale, dopo i primi periodi, cercare di mantenere un rapporto tranquillo con l'ex partner, specialmente se ci sono dei figli. Farsi la guerra non e' utile a nessuno.


----------



## Daniele (24 Febbraio 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Mah, che finisca prima o dopo per me non fa molta differenza. Sempre dolore e'.
> Trovo normale, dopo i primi periodi, cercare di mantenere un rapporto tranquillo con l'ex partner, specialmente se ci sono dei figli. Farsi la guerra non e' utile a nessuno.


Se c'è di mezzo un tradimento il dolore è molto superiore a quello che vuoi intuire te, non è che se non lo hai vissuto non può essere così, chiedi ad ogni persona tradita e mollata se l'ha presa bene o se avesse preferito non essere tradita. La risposta è una sola e dipende da una sola cosa, il tradimento è uno sfregio al ricordo anche della coppia, il saper uscirne puliti è il dare il giusto rispetto all'altro.
Se ci sono dei figli in mezzo non è detto che non ci debba essere guerra, se il tradito non supera la cosa e la guerra lo fa stare meglio che mandare giù dolore su dolore è giusto che inzi la sua guerra personale, l'importante è sempre che stia meglio la parte che ha subito il dolo.


----------



## dave.one (24 Febbraio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Uscito alla grande? E' solo inziato il gran ballo, come dire che ne è uscito? Io prima di stare effettivamente male stavo più o meno bene e mi ero fatto anche una vacanza voluta con una mia amica, ero uscito con delle ragazze e via dicendo, quella che si chiama inziare daccapo. Ma qualcosa mi ha distrutto, è quello che strisca dentro, quei pensieri dolorosi che erano rimasti li sopiti solo perchè ancora sotto shock dopo dei mesi, appena finto quel torpore...ho iniziato a stare male.
> Adesso lui è così...aspetta, aspetta farfalla a dire tutto, io credo che ci sarebbero cose che potrebbero fargli così tanto male che tutto tornerebbe fuori.
> Una persona ne è effettivamente fuori se:
> Non vede più la persona che ha tradito (con i figli è un problema), oppure dopo anni passati con momenti di sconforto.


Non siamo tutti uguali. Il dolore e lo sconforto possono sì impossessarsi di noi, ma spesso siamo capaci di alzare degli scudi che ci proteggono e sui quali il dolore rimbalza. Certo, se non abbiamo null'altro da fare e continuiamo a pensare a quanto è capitato in modo distruttivo, è lapalissiano che ci facciamo del male!
Detto senza nessun rancore: non so cosa mi aspetterà per il futuro, ma, se il buon giorno si vede dal mattino...


----------



## Daniele (24 Febbraio 2011)

dave.one ha detto:


> Detto senza nessun rancore: non so cosa mi aspetterà per il futuro, ma, se il buon giorno si vede dal mattino...


Con buona probabilità ti beccherai una tempesta. Sii pronto, perchè l'ottimismo in queste condizioni ha solo portato delle brutte ferite.


----------



## dave.one (24 Febbraio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Con buona probabilità ti beccherai una tempesta. Sii pronto, perchè l'ottimismo in queste condizioni ha solo portato delle brutte ferite.


Con altrettanta probabilità, dopo la tempesta torna il sereno.
E con altrettanta probabilità, potrei anche scansarla.
Ciao.


----------



## Minerva (24 Febbraio 2011)

dave.one ha detto:


> Con altrettanta probabilità, dopo la tempesta torna il sereno.
> E con altrettanta probabilità, potrei anche scansarla.
> Ciao.


 e te lo auguriamo davvero


----------



## MK (24 Febbraio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Sai una cosa MK, la storia di Zona mi ha fatto pensare ad una bellissima e triste canzone di Fabrizio De Andre' "Verranno a chiederti del nostro amore" nelle ultime frasi: "Continuerai a farti scegliere o finalmente sceglierai" ... se la trovo la posto


:up:


----------



## MK (24 Febbraio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Buongiorno,''zona del disastro'',il Conte e'mio amico quindi di riflesso lo sarai anche tu....abbiamo tanto in comune..
> pero'scusa perche'nonj continui cosi???cosa c'e'di meglio del sano scopare??*L'amante deve servire a quello principalmente,non falla diventare troppo importante se non e'la fine.*
> Ma quale invecchiando......il problema e'in questo forum ci sono giovani piu'vecchi di noi,infarciti di assurdi principi''divini''...
> Forza....e fammi sapere,ciao


La tua amante lo sa?


----------



## Nocciola (24 Febbraio 2011)

MK ha detto:


> La tua amante lo sa?


Se non lo sa, dovrebbe saperlo. Questo è il suo ruolo


----------



## Amoremio (24 Febbraio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Se non lo sa, dovrebbe saperlo. Questo è il suo ruolo


ma anche un'amante che parte con intenzioni d'amante può farsi l'idea che il rapporto stia diventando altro sulla base degli imput che le arrivano
e magari cominciare a ricamarci


----------



## MK (24 Febbraio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ma anche un'amante che parte con intenzioni d'amante può farsi l'idea che il rapporto stia diventando altro sulla base degli imput che le arrivano
> e magari cominciare a ricamarci


Infatti. E succede anche agli uomini (soprattutto a quelli non sposati).


----------



## Nocciola (24 Febbraio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ma anche un'amante che parte con intenzioni d'amante può farsi l'idea che il rapporto stia diventando altro sulla base degli imput che le arrivano
> e magari cominciare a ricamarci


Mi sembra che nel caso di Lothar la cosa duri da un po'. Mi auguro sinceramente che non ci stia ricamando ancora


----------



## zona del disastro (24 Febbraio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Buongiorno,''zona del disastro'',il Conte e'mio amico quindi di riflesso lo sarai anche tu....abbiamo tanto in comune..
> pero'scusa perche'nonj continui cosi???cosa c'e'di meglio del sano scopare??L'amante deve servire a quello principalmente,non falla diventare troppo importante se non e'la fine.
> Ma quale invecchiando......il problema e'in questo forum ci sono giovani piu'vecchi di noi,infarciti di assurdi principi''divini''...
> Forza....e fammi sapere,ciao


Ciao Lothar, io ho 47 anni e gli amici del Conte sono ovviamente miei amici:carneval:...ho capito che l amante serve a quello ma io, a parte che ne sono innamorato come un cazzo di 15enne, non riesco neanche a scoparci quanto vorrei perche' si fa venire i sensi di colpa e se va bene 2 max 3 volte( ma va) al mese e devo pure ringraziare gli Dei:rotfl:!!
Stamattina al tel, dopo che non le ho risposto per un ora, oltre a fare l'incazzata mi ha chiesto di smetterla di fare il mieloso. Mieloso? Ma che roba e'? Ma che cazzo dice? Poi la smettero' davvero e voglio vedere...


----------



## contepinceton (24 Febbraio 2011)

zona del disastro ha detto:


> Ciao Lothar, io ho 47 anni e gli amici del Conte sono ovviamente miei amici:carneval:...ho capito che l amante serve a quello ma io, a parte che ne sono innamorato come un cazzo di 15enne, non riesco neanche a scoparci quanto vorrei perche' si fa venire i sensi di colpa e se va bene 2 max 3 volte( ma va) al mese e devo pure ringraziare gli Dei:rotfl:!!
> Stamattina al tel, dopo che non le ho risposto per un ora, oltre a fare l'incazzata mi ha chiesto di smetterla di fare il mieloso. Mieloso? Ma che roba e'? Ma che cazzo dice? Poi la smettero' davvero e voglio vedere...


Il mieloso? Aspetta a me è capitato di sentirmi dire...aspetta...non mi viene...smettila di fare...
Ma apprezzo una cosa: 
Uomini come noi, hanno difeso l'adolescente che è in loro.
Il tom Sawyer della situazione, il ragazzo della via pal...
Però credimi...2 o 3 volte al mese...ti va già da dio eh?
Ringrazia gli dei si....
Noi siamo così eh?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O1TFHGY6QQ0

Ma gli uomini che hanno certe capacità di tenerezza, spaventano e confondono le donne, le fanno sentire delle povere cretine, e tremano...

Amico mio, forse lei si difende solo da quello che provi per lei, perchè se ci casca dentro, sa che non riuscirà mai a vivere, a far meno di te...


----------



## Sabina (25 Febbraio 2011)

dave.one ha detto:


> Con altrettanta probabilità, dopo la tempesta torna il sereno.
> E con altrettanta probabilità, potrei anche scansarla.
> Ciao.


:up:


----------



## lothar57 (25 Febbraio 2011)

zona del disastro ha detto:


> Ciao Lothar, io ho 47 anni e gli amici del Conte sono ovviamente miei amici:carneval:...ho capito che l amante serve a quello ma io, a parte che ne sono innamorato come un cazzo di 15enne, non riesco neanche a scoparci quanto vorrei perche' si fa venire i sensi di colpa e se va bene 2 max 3 volte( ma va) al mese e devo pure ringraziare gli Dei:rotfl:!!
> 
> Stamattina al tel, dopo che non le ho risposto per un ora, oltre a fare l'incazzata mi ha chiesto di smetterla di fare il mieloso. Mieloso? Ma che roba e'? Ma che cazzo dice? Poi la smettero' davvero e voglio vedere...


Beato te,io 6 in piu......sbagli l'amico,l'amante si scopa e basta,ma che amore,ma che tesoro,se fai cosi' rischi molto sai,se ci tieni al matrimonio,ovvio.
Ma sei fortunato perche'lei,ti tiene a freno;3 volte al mese??ringrazia Dio,se no diventa abitudine,cioe'surrogato di moglie.....
Per me il bello e'l'andrenalina del proibito,e tutto quello che ne consegue,mai e poi innamorarsi,si fa',si torna in auto e via....che ne dici?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (25 Febbraio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Beato te,io 6 in piu......sbagli l'amico,l'amante si scopa e basta,ma che amore,ma che tesoro,se fai cosi' rischi molto sai,se ci tieni al matrimonio,ovvio.
> Ma sei fortunato perche'lei,ti tiene a freno;3 volte al mese??ringrazia Dio,se no diventa abitudine,cioe'surrogato di moglie.....
> Per me il bello e'l'andrenalina del proibito,e tutto quello che ne consegue,mai e poi innamorarsi,si fa',si torna in auto e via....che ne dici?



ma guarda che è Zona che è l'amante


----------



## contepinceton (25 Febbraio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Beato te,io 6 in piu......sbagli l'amico,l'amante si scopa e basta,ma che amore,ma che tesoro,se fai cosi' rischi molto sai,se ci tieni al matrimonio,ovvio.
> Ma sei fortunato perche'lei,ti tiene a freno;3 volte al mese??ringrazia Dio,se no diventa abitudine,cioe'surrogato di moglie.....
> Per me il bello e'l'andrenalina del proibito,e tutto quello che ne consegue,mai e poi innamorarsi,si fa',si torna in auto e via....che ne dici?


Andrenalina...quella si che è la mia degna amante!:mexican:


----------



## lothar57 (25 Febbraio 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> ma guarda che è Zona che è l'amante


Si certo Quintina,ma perche'non e'chiaro come ho scritto??


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (25 Febbraio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Beato te,io 6 in piu......sbagli l'amico,l'amante si scopa e basta,ma che amore,ma che tesoro,se fai cosi' rischi molto sai,se ci tieni al matrimonio,ovvio.
> Ma sei fortunato perche'lei,ti tiene a freno;3 volte al mese??ringrazia Dio,se no diventa abitudine,cioe'surrogato di moglie.....
> Per me il bello e'l'andrenalina del proibito,e tutto quello che ne consegue,mai e poi innamorarsi,si fa',si torna in auto e via....che ne dici?



e poi, Zona dice di essere innamorato, non è un sex machine come te


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GVVmNcqVqWI



machettelodicoaffare


PS dai Lothar, che sto ridendo! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (25 Febbraio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Si certo Quintina,ma perche'non e'chiaro come ho scritto??




no, non è chiaro


Lui è l'amante, e lei è sposata

tu gli hai dato consigli come se lui fosse sposato


----------



## lothar57 (25 Febbraio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Andrenalina...quella si che è la mia degna amante!:mexican:


 I miei rispetti Signor Conte,come va'nel gelido Nord Est??

Si andrenalina.in effetti il bello e'quello che c'e'prima,il pericolo etc...
E'come nel sesso,il bello e'tutto quello che fai prima,l'atto in se'e' solamente la giusta  e 'doversa fine


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (25 Febbraio 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> no, non è chiaro
> 
> 
> Lui è l'amante, e lei è sposata
> ...



o è sposato anche lui?

non mi ricordo più.......


ora vado a rileggermi le sue discussioni


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (25 Febbraio 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> o è sposato anche lui?
> 
> non mi ricordo più.......
> 
> ...



Trovato:

lui è separato. Giusto Zona?

Quindi non vuole un'amante da scoparsi e basta perché lui è innamorato.

Ti sembrerà strano, ma a volte capita di innamorarsi e di non scopare tanto per scopare


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (25 Febbraio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> I miei rispetti Signor Conte,come va'nel gelido Nord Est??
> 
> Si andrenalina.in effetti il bello e'quello che c'e'prima,il pericolo etc...
> E'come nel sesso,il bello e'tutto quello che fai prima,l'atto in se'e' solamente la giusta  e 'doversa fine




Guarda che io sono stata amante, ma questa cosa che il pericolo sia qualcosa di bello proprio non l'ho mai capita...


----------



## contepinceton (25 Febbraio 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Trovato:
> 
> lui è separato. Giusto Zona?
> 
> ...


Appunto ma Lothar saggiamente ci dice...ci innamoriamo e lì siam fottuti...
Ben dai anch'io sono una sex machina...un macinino del caffè...:mexican:


----------



## contepinceton (25 Febbraio 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Guarda che io sono stata amante, ma questa cosa che il pericolo sia qualcosa di bello proprio non l'ho mai capita...


Ma perchè tu sei na fritola pavida...non avvezza alla pugna...
Il pericolo è il nostro mestiere...ah noi uomini!


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (25 Febbraio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Appunto ma Lothar saggiamente ci dice...ci innamoriamo e lì siam fottuti...
> Ben dai anch'io sono una sex machina...un macinino del caffè...:mexican:




e saremo anche fottuti ma - come dice il saggio (quale?) - ... al cuor non si comanda...


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (25 Febbraio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma perchè tu sei na fritola pavida...non avvezza alla pugna...
> Il pericolo è il nostro mestiere...ah noi uomini!



Voglio vedere se ti trovi davanti un marito incazzato che magari è il triplo di te se sei ancora così spavaldo!


----------



## lothar57 (25 Febbraio 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> no, non è chiaro
> 
> 
> Lui è l'amante, e lei è sposata
> ...


Quintina grazie molto...sei preziosa,hai ragione....la mia fretta del cavolo,l'ho letto in 30 secondi...
Allora cretina lei,io un'amante single,non la vorrei mai,e zona e'la prova.
Si innamora e nascono i casini..che ne dici?


----------



## Daniele (25 Febbraio 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Voglio vedere se ti trovi davanti un marito incazzato che magari è il triplo di te se sei ancora così spavaldo!


Se dotato poi di braccia come uno scaricatore di porto potrebbe dare i suoi grattacapi....e poco importa se gli dici "guarda che ti denuncio!".


----------



## lothar57 (25 Febbraio 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Voglio vedere se ti trovi davanti un marito incazzato che magari è il triplo di te se sei ancora così spavaldo!


 
Quintina mi tocco.....quel pericolo li'mica lo bramo.
E il resto che mi piace,poi scusa io gonfierei mia moglie,lui che cavolo ha fatto di male???
A meno che non sia un'amico...


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (25 Febbraio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Quintina grazie molto...sei preziosa,hai ragione....la mia fretta del cavolo,l'ho letto in 30 secondi...
> Allora cretina lei,io un'amante single,non la vorrei mai,e zona e'la prova.
> Si innamora e nascono i casini..che ne dici?


hahahaha Lothar!!! Non hai capito una fava!!!

Allora, ti faccio un riassuntino:

lui è separato
lei è sposata (con figli)
lui è innamorato perso
lei invece vuole scopare e basta
lui soffre
lei no

ecco

praticamente lei è Lothar in versione femminile


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (25 Febbraio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Quintina mi tocco.....quel pericolo li'mica lo bramo.
> E il resto che mi piace,poi scusa io gonfierei mia moglie,lui che cavolo ha fatto di male???
> A meno che non sia un'amico...


Parlavo del marito della tua amante che ti becca e ti fa un culo così!

(o ma stamattina non riesco a farmi capire!)


----------



## lothar57 (25 Febbraio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Appunto ma Lothar saggiamente ci dice...ci innamoriamo e lì siam fottuti...
> Ben dai anch'io sono una sex machina...un macinino del caffè...:mexican:


 
In vena di patacate stamattina...parli come un bagnino di Gatteo...:carneval:
in gamba Conte,non sex machine,ma ottimi motori diesel,che si debbono scaldare bene...e poi vanno a mille


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (25 Febbraio 2011)

Comunque...


vediamo cosa dice Zona:

"Prima non era cosi', c'era complicita' e si discuteva spesso di noi, ora sembra quasi che si faccia sentire per farmi contento ma poi mi accorgo che se non mi faccio sentire io allora ne risente. E' come se avesse creato una frattura tra la sua vita a casa e quella con me, praticamente inesistente tranne che per un paio di fugaci incontri mensili, qualche svogliato messaggino, qualche telefonata. Mi cerca ma poi e' come se si ritraesse, accontentandosi del mio desiderio di lei. Non capisco. Non la capisco, so solo che sono ormai quasi 4 anni che va avanti questa nostra storia, e se non mi vuole piu' perche' poi torna con me, e se e' contenta del marito perche' poi le piace venire a letto con me e parlare con me, e avere questa sorta di matrimonio ombra che mi sta facendo diventare l'ombra di me stesso?"


Perché prima lei non era così?
Cos'è successo poi?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (25 Febbraio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Quintina grazie molto...sei preziosa,hai ragione....la mia fretta del cavolo,l'ho letto in 30 secondi...
> Allora cretina lei,io un'amante single,non la vorrei mai,e zona e'la prova.
> Si innamora e nascono i casini..che ne dici?


Però...

io ad esempio ho avuto un amante sposato, e due single (non tutti insieme, eh!)

E devo dire: meglio l'amante single. 

Perché almeno lui è single. Almeno ti fai le menate, i sensi di colpa, ecc. solo riguardo a te stesso... Invece se l'amante ha famiglia, i sensi di colpa sono raddoppiati. Almeno per me era così. Poi capisco invece che per te Lothar non sia così, perché tu hai già detto che del marito della tua amante ti frega meno di zero


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (25 Febbraio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Quintina grazie molto...sei preziosa,hai ragione....la mia fretta del cavolo,l'ho letto in 30 secondi...
> Allora cretina lei,io un'amante single,non la vorrei mai,e zona e'la prova.
> Si innamora e nascono i casini..che ne dici?





quintina ha detto:


> hahahaha Lothar!!! Non hai capito una fava!!!
> 
> Allora, ti faccio un riassuntino:
> 
> ...



Scusa Lothar, sono io che non avevo capito quello che avevi scritto.

Comunque è così: lei è Lothar al femminile.

Quindi hai ragione tu: non dovrebbe avere un amante come Zona, dovrebbe trovarsi uno come te


----------



## Daniele (25 Febbraio 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Però...
> 
> perché tu hai già detto che del marito della tua amante ti frega meno di zero


Quintina, finchènon arriverà il bestione a fargli il sederino nuovo nuovo. Lui si chiederà perchè non se l'è presa con la moglie e la spiegazione la dò io...un uomo se è stato decentemente educato sa bene che non ci si sfoga violentemente con una donna, soprattutto con la propria, l'amante maschio...bhe è uomo e può soppotare per entrambi.
Credo che sia solo una imposizione quasi atavica.


----------



## contepinceton (25 Febbraio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Se dotato poi di braccia come uno scaricatore di porto potrebbe dare i suoi grattacapi....e poco importa se gli dici "guarda che ti denuncio!".


Certo lui mi farà molto male, ma lei si innamorerà di me e si vergognerà di lui...e verrà poi a coccolarmi all'ospedale...dicendo al marito...cattivone hai fatto la bua al mio amichetto...e non abbiamo mai fatto nulla, sei uno stronzo geloso, come hai osato a farmi passare per una troia? Qua contino...dai perdonalo...non lo denunciare...fai il bravo...:mexican:


----------



## lothar57 (25 Febbraio 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Scusa Lothar, sono io che non avevo capito quello che avevi scritto.
> 
> Comunque è così: lei è Lothar al femminile.
> 
> Quindi hai ragione tu: non dovrebbe avere un amante come Zona, dovrebbe trovarsi uno come te


 
No problem Quintina......anche mia moglie quando gli scappa qualche divagazione''hard'',mi dice che un'amante single non lo vorrebbe mai,perche'crea solo complicazioni,ha solo un'innegabile vantaggio:che lui ha la casa dove andare...


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (25 Febbraio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Certo lui mi farà molto male, ma lei si innamorerà di me e si vergognerà di lui...e verrà poi a coccolarmi all'ospedale...dicendo al marito...cattivone hai fatto la bua al mio amichetto...e non abbiamo mai fatto nulla, sei uno stronzo geloso, come hai osato a farmi passare per una troia? Qua contino...dai perdonalo...non lo denunciare...fai il bravo...:mexican:


magari invece penserà: "Però, mio marito è un uomo coi controcazzi, allora non è vero che per lui non esisto più, allora mi ama se si è incazzato così tanto, cazzo però che botte che gli ha dato, che uomo... amore ti amo tanto... sì... sono solo tua... quello lì mi aveva rintronata con tante belle parole... prendimi... sono tua..."


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (25 Febbraio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> No problem Quintina......anche mia moglie quando gli scappa qualche divagazione''hard'',mi dice che un'amante single non lo vorrebbe mai,perche'crea solo complicazioni,ha solo un'innegabile vantaggio:che lui ha la casa dove andare...


ti assicuro che i miei due amanti single mi hanno dato molti meno problemi di quello sposato...


----------



## Daniele (25 Febbraio 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> magari invece penserà: "Però, mio marito è un uomo coi controcazzi, allora non è vero che per lui non esisto più, allora mi ama se si è incazzato così tanto, cazzo però che botte che gli ha dato, che uomo... amore ti amo tanto... sì... sono solo tua... quello lì mi aveva rintronata con tante belle parole... prendimi... sono tua..."


Oh, quintina, voi donne siete davvero non complicate...semplicemente sull'orlo della follia pura :rotfl:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (25 Febbraio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Oh, quintina, voi donne siete davvero non complicate...semplicemente sull'orlo della follia pura :rotfl:


hahahaha :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

ma non parlavo di me! Ma secondo me ce ne sono di donne che ragionano così... io ne conosco una che è così!


----------



## Daniele (25 Febbraio 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> hahahaha :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> ma non parlavo di me! Ma secondo me ce ne sono di donne che ragionano così... io ne conosco una che è così!


Quintina, scusa un poco, ma se una donna ha un marito che si mette a rischio di farsi del male per lei (perchè menare l'amante potrebbe fargli comunque far avere la peggio), in effetti potrebbe essere anche una forma (strana) di dimostrazione di amore. Io ne conosco molte così Quinti, ne conosco troppe e la cosa mi sembra assurda.


----------



## Sabina (25 Febbraio 2011)

zona del disastro ha detto:


> Ciao Lothar, io ho 47 anni e gli amici del Conte sono ovviamente miei amici:carneval:...ho capito che l amante serve a quello ma io, a parte che ne sono innamorato come un cazzo di 15enne, non riesco neanche a scoparci quanto vorrei perche' si fa venire i sensi di colpa e se va bene 2 max 3 volte( ma va) al mese e devo pure ringraziare gli Dei:rotfl:!!
> Stamattina al tel, dopo che non le ho risposto per un ora, oltre a fare l'incazzata mi ha chiesto di smetterla di fare il mieloso. Mieloso? Ma che roba e'? Ma che cazzo dice? Poi la smettero' davvero e voglio vedere...


Zona... sei insoddisfatto della tua storia ma non ce la fai a chiudere? Allora visto che sei in ballo gioca! 
Parlare con lei dei tuoi bisogni non ha senso.
Trovati degli impegni reali o fittizi che siano (meglio se reali così conosci gente nuova), magari qualcosa che ti renda più affascinante ai suoi occhi. Poi fatti desiderare, ma non deve sembrare un dispetto nei suoi confronti. Se non rispondi subito al telefono o non la richiami e' perché eri impegnato. Non devi farlo sempre pero' altrimenti diventi uno stronzo. Magari talvolta quando diete al telefono interrompila e dille che la richiami dopo perché ti stanno chiamando. Non deve essere più così sicura di te, non deve darti per scontato, comportati con lei come se non fosse il primo dei tuoi pensieri. Misura le parole, soprattutto certe parole (ti amo, ecc.), farle sparire e se lei chiede conferme dosale con il contagocce.
Esci con altre donne... se adesso non ne hai inventane qualcuna. E quando lo dirtai s lei non deve sembrare che glielo dici per ingelosirla. Magari ti chiede di vederti quel giorno e tu fatalità quel giorno non puoi perché esci con un'altra. Se giochi bene e lei ci tiene vedrai che ci saranno i risultati.
Un bacio


----------



## Sabina (25 Febbraio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Beato te,io 6 in piu......sbagli l'amico,l'amante si scopa e basta,ma che amore,ma che tesoro,se fai cosi' rischi molto sai,se ci tieni al matrimonio,ovvio.
> Ma sei fortunato perche'lei,ti tiene a freno;3 volte al mese??ringrazia Dio,se no diventa abitudine,cioe'surrogato di moglie.....
> Per me il bello e'l'andrenalina del proibito,e tutto quello che ne consegue,mai e poi innamorarsi,si fa',si torna in auto e via....che ne dici?


L'adrenalina quando sei innamorato va a mille.... e la testa sulle spalle ci può stare comunque. Senti, se e' solo sesso ci si stanca dopo un po'. Qualcosa in più nasce, sara' anche semplicemente la piacevolezza nello stare insieme a quella persona. O per te una vale l'altra?


----------



## Sabina (25 Febbraio 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Guarda che io sono stata amante, ma questa cosa che il pericolo sia qualcosa di bello proprio non l'ho mai capita...


:up:


----------



## Tubarao (25 Febbraio 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Comunque...
> 
> 
> vediamo cosa dice Zona:
> ...


Occam e il suo rasoio insegnano: il nostro Zona ha evidenziato sintomi ben definiti di Sindrome della Cozza. Lei si è impaurita di ciò. Le ultime quote SNAI danno la presenza di un ulteriore amante oltre a Zona a 1.10


----------



## Daniele (25 Febbraio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Occam e il suo rasoio insegnano: il nostro Zona ha evidenziato sintomi ben definiti di Sindrome della Cozza. Lei si è impaurita di ciò. Le ultime quote SNAI danno la presenza di un ulteriore amante oltre a Zona a 1.10


Vero vero, lei vuole solo chiacchere e cazzo, niente storia o altro, mentre Zona vorrebbe qualcosa di più, cosa che lei evidentemente non può e comunque non vuole dargli.


----------



## contepinceton (25 Febbraio 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> magari invece penserà: "Però, mio marito è un uomo coi controcazzi, allora non è vero che per lui non esisto più, allora mi ama se si è incazzato così tanto, cazzo però che botte che gli ha dato, che uomo... amore ti amo tanto... sì... sono solo tua... quello lì mi aveva rintronata con tante belle parole... prendimi... sono tua..."


Sono scelte no?
Ma in genere va a finire così...lei gli dice...maddai...figurati se ti ho tradito con quel nanerottolo lì, ma non lo vedi che è la sfiga impersonificata...tu sei un uomo...lui un bamboccio...


----------



## contepinceton (25 Febbraio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Vero vero, lei vuole solo chiacchere e cazzo, niente storia o altro, mentre Zona vorrebbe qualcosa di più, cosa che lei evidentemente non può e comunque non vuole dargli.


Ragazzi non capite un cazzo...non qualcosa di più XD, ma qualcosa di meglio...
Per me è sempre stato fondamentale la qualità del tempo che passo con una donna, non la quantità...XD...

Ma ovvio più lui chiede, meno lei concede...


----------



## Daniele (25 Febbraio 2011)

Si, ma cavoli in giro di donne ce ne sono tante, perchè intestardirsi con una che....è sposata, ha figli, spacca i maroni e così via??? In nome dell'amore o di masochismo?


----------



## Sabina (25 Febbraio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Vero vero, lei vuole solo chiacchere e cazzo, niente storia o altro, mentre Zona vorrebbe qualcosa di più, cosa che lei evidentemente non può e comunque non vuole dargli.


Lei vuole quello che si può permettere di avere.... oltre ha messo una barriera. 
La storia di Zona ha un'evoluzione in cui si capisce (leggendola tutta) che questa donna ha fatto a pugni con la sua coscienza e probabilmente ora ha raggiunto un equilibrio (forse). Perché se fosse solo per il cazzo ragazzi le cose sarebbero molto ma molto più semplici.


----------



## Sabina (25 Febbraio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Si, ma cavoli in giro di donne ce ne sono tante, perchè intestardirsi con una che....è sposata, ha figli, spacca i maroni e così via??? In nome dell'amore o di masochismo?


Perché e' quella che per te ha quel qualcosa di speciale che nessun altra ha. E per lei senti un'attrazione così forte che delle altre non t'importa più niente.
Perché e' lei..... e non ce la fai a togliertela dalla testa. 
L'unico modo penso sia non vederla più.


----------



## Nocciola (25 Febbraio 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Perché e' quella che per te ha quel qualcosa di speciale che nessun altra ha. E per lei senti un'attrazione così forte che delle altre non t'importa più niente.
> Perché e' lei..... e non ce la fai a togliertela dalla testa.
> L'unico modo penso sia non vederla più.


:up:


----------



## Tubarao (25 Febbraio 2011)

zona del disastro ha detto:


> Ora faccio la persona seria, non mi va di scherzare sempre con queste cose. E chiedo un po' a tutti, ma alle donzelle qui' bazzicanti in particolare, e solo al fine di capire: ma e' possibile che una moglie tradisca il marito solo a letto? Si, direte, SOLO? *Beh, una che riduce tutto o quasi a una scopata, quando le gira, e poi si qualche telefonata in cui mi parla di cose che potrebbe dire anche con una qualsiasi amica, robe di lavoro, pettegolezzi e poco piu', e non c e' verso di portarla su livelli piu' intimi, piu' affettivi non so come spiegare*. Non ne vuole parlare, dice, perche' e' stanca di fare psicoanalisi e vuole vivere questa storia con me tranquillamente, senza problemi. Prima non era cosi', c'era complicita' e si discuteva spesso di noi, ora sembra quasi che si faccia sentire per farmi contento ma poi mi accorgo che se non mi faccio sentire io allora ne risente. *E' come se avesse creato una frattura tra la sua vita a casa e quella con me, praticamente inesistente tranne che per un paio di fugaci incontri mensili, qualche svogliato messaggino, qualche telefonata.* Mi cerca ma poi e' come se si ritraesse, accontentandosi del mio desiderio di lei. Non capisco. Non la capisco, so solo che sono ormai quasi 4 anni che va avanti questa nostra storia, e se non mi vuole piu' perche' poi torna con me, e se e' contenta del marito *perche' poi le piace venire a letto con me e parlare con me, *e avere questa sorta di matrimonio ombra che mi sta facendo diventare l'ombra di me stesso?
> Se mi lascia, come spesso fa, sto male, se torniamo amanti sto male uguale...e a volte rimpiango la pacata serenita' della mia vita di PRIMA.
> E non avrei mai pensato di poter arrivare a questo.


Sabina, i grassetti a me fanno semplicemente pensare che questa donna con Zona ci stà bene e ci si diverte, ma appena ha subdorato che lui ambisce a qualcosa di più, *o di meglio*, ha messo i paletti. Non è questione di creapopoli o meno, è semplicemente, come dici anche te, questione di : questo voglio, o te lo fai bastare o ciccia


----------



## Sabina (25 Febbraio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Sabina, i grassetti a me fanno semplicemente pensare che questa donna con Zona ci stà bene e ci si diverte, ma appena ha subdorato che lui ambisce a qualcosa di più ha messo i paletti. Non è questione di creapopoli o meno, è semplicemente, come dice anche te, questione di : questo voglio, o te lo fai bastare o ciccia




Ho scritto quello che ho scritto non basandomi solo su quello che Zona ha scritto in questo thread, ma ricordando anche quelli precedenti che risalgono se non mi sbaglio anche ad un anno fa. Me li ricordo perché mi aveva colpito particolarmente la sua storia.


----------



## Tubarao (25 Febbraio 2011)

E allora alzo le manO in segno di resa :mrgreen:

Anzi, mi vado a cercare il thread, me lo leggo, e poi ti rispondo.


----------



## lothar57 (25 Febbraio 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> ti assicuro che i miei due amanti single mi hanno dato molti meno problemi di quello sposato...


Strano,almeno che quello sposato non volesse separarsi,oppure che gli altri due fossero strafelici,come li invidio....,di essere single,ma all'opportunita'avere la donna di un'altro...deve essere bello


----------



## lothar57 (25 Febbraio 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> L'adrenalina quando sei innamorato va a mille.... e la testa sulle spalle ci può stare comunque. Senti, se e' solo sesso ci si stanca dopo un po'. Qualcosa in più nasce, sara' anche semplicemente la piacevolezza nello stare insieme a quella persona. O per te una vale l'altra?


Sabina io non sono sentimentale,guardo al sodo,innamorarsi??
No,una non vale l'altra, a me interessa,sesso a parte,intelligenza,classe,eleganza,...e non sbagliare i congiuntivi.


----------



## Tubarao (25 Febbraio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Strano,almeno che quello sposato non volesse separarsi,oppure che gli altri due fossero strafelici,come li invidio....,di essere single,*ma all'opportunita'avere la donna di un'altro...deve essere bello*


Dio non voglia che capiti mai, ma se un giorno tu dovessi scoprire di essere l'altro, a te te leggeremo sulle pagine di cronaca......


----------



## lothar57 (25 Febbraio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Dio non voglia che capiti mai, ma se un giorno tu dovessi scoprire di essere l'altro, a te te leggeremo sulle pagine di cronaca......


 
caro mio io sono realista,mica penso che non possa capitare forse becco lo sono gia'oi scusa se mi ripeto,lei ci mette 2 secondi se vuole....con il lavoro che fa'uomini ne vede tanti tutti i giorni,poi vedo come la guardano quando e'con me...

stesera dovrebbe uscire con le amiche...dice,mi metti dubbi Tubarao...:mexican::mexican::mexican:


----------



## Daniele (25 Febbraio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> stesera dovrebbe uscire con le amiche...dice,mi metti dubbi Tubarao...:mexican::mexican::mexican:


Per me siete entrambi cornutazzi.


----------



## Amoremio (25 Febbraio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> caro mio io sono realista,mica penso che non possa capitare forse becco lo sono gia'oi scusa se mi ripeto,lei ci mette 2 secondi se vuole....con il lavoro che fa'uomini ne vede tanti tutti i giorni,poi vedo come la guardano quando e'con me...
> 
> stesera dovrebbe uscire con le amiche...dice,mi metti dubbi Tubarao...:mexican::mexican::mexican:


una donna con la testa sulle spalle che sta tradendo il marito, salvo casi particolari, organizza uscite vere con le amiche
(e se non ha amiche se le trova apposta)
meglio se il marito ha possibilità di verificare
con l'amante ci son tanti altri modi per vedersi


----------



## Amoremio (25 Febbraio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Per me siete entrambi cornutazzi.


lo penso anch'io


----------



## Tubarao (25 Febbraio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Per me siete entrambi cornutazzi.


E mò che c'entro io ?:rotfl:


----------



## Amoremio (25 Febbraio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> E mò che c'entro io ?:rotfl:


ahhh!
finalmente ammetti di essere la moglie del macho retard


----------



## Sabina (25 Febbraio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> E mò che c'entro io ?:rotfl:


:rotfl:
Chi "parla" con lo zoppo....


----------



## Tubarao (25 Febbraio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> caro mio io sono realista,mica penso che non possa capitare forse becco lo sono gia'oi scusa se mi ripeto,lei ci mette 2 secondi se vuole....con il lavoro che fa'uomini ne vede tanti tutti i giorni,poi vedo come la guardano quando e'con me...
> 
> stesera dovrebbe uscire con le amiche...dice,mi metti dubbi Tubarao...:mexican::mexican::mexican:


A volte sono presuntuoso. Me ne rendo conto. E questo è uno di quei casi in cui ho la presunzione di averti bene o male inquadrato 

E' mia impressione, e per definizione quindi opinabile, che tanta sicumera da parte tua forse serva anche a nascondere *una più che legittima paura.*

Detto in parole povere: la botta di sapere che un _pischello single che gode dell'opportunità di cavalcarsi la donna di un altro, stasera si cavalchi tua moglie _* non l'assorbiresti così bene come vorresti dare a intendere.

Ma chi l'assorbirebbe bene ? Nessuno  E allora dai, Lothar, levate stà maschera e vieni a divertirti con noi poveri mortali :mrgreen:

* ho volutamente usato parole tue


----------



## lothar57 (25 Febbraio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> A volte sono presuntuoso. Me ne rendo conto. E questo è uno di quei casi in cui ho la presunzione di averti bene o male inquadrato
> 
> E' mia impressione, e per definizione quindi opinabile, che tanta sicumera da parte tua forse serva anche a nascondere *una più che legittima paura.*
> 
> ...


 

Vabbe'plebe in via eccezzionale......

Non hai capito un...tubo, o un belin. se preferisci,scusa,solo Amoremio ha visto giusto.
Molte volte ci vede solo alle 8 della sera, ,e siccome fessa non e'figurati se aspetta la sera, e si fa'coprire dalle amiche...

Poi sinceramente ripeto per l'ennesima volta:cosa potrei dire io??''come hai osato?? io che non ti ho mai tradito''...,mi vedi a dirlo??faccia tosta l'ho,ma non cosi''.........buona serata amico


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (25 Febbraio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Strano,almeno che quello sposato non volesse separarsi,oppure che gli altri due fossero strafelici,come li invidio....,di essere single,ma all'opportunita'avere la donna di un'altro...deve essere bello


Quello sposato alla fine è stato beccato e si è separato, ma non sono sicura che fosse quello che voleva.

Gli altri due... boh... strafelici non saprei. Il primo forse sì: è un single impenitente che non vuole impegni e ha diverse trombamiche. Il secondo invece non credo proprio che sia strafelice, anzi è piuttosto depresso. Ci stava molto male nel ruolo dell'amante (forse anche perché 20 anni fa era stato il mio primo e ufficialissimo fidanzato). Infatti mi ha scaricata in fretta


----------



## lothar57 (25 Febbraio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Per me siete entrambi cornutazzi.


 
Personalissima idea:che da qualche tempo ci possa pensare,lei,forse,ma in passato,cioe...24 anni,direi di no,poi Daniele tu sai che...come dice il Conte tanto va la gatta al lardo che..


----------



## passante (25 Febbraio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Personalissima idea:che da qualche tempo ci possa pensare,lei,forse,ma in passato,cioe...24 anni,direi di no,poi Daniele tu sai che...come dice il Conte tanto va la gatta al lardo che..


lothar, te l'ho già chiesto una volta ma non mi hai risposto. ma tu davvero, proprio sinceramente, se tua moglie ti scoprisse e lei, tua moglie, ci soffrisse moltissimo, a te davvero non importerebbe? tu non hai paura di farla soffrire?


----------



## lothar57 (25 Febbraio 2011)

passante ha detto:


> lothar, te l'ho già chiesto una volta ma non mi hai risposto. ma tu davvero, proprio sinceramente, se tua moglie ti scoprisse e lei, tua moglie, ci soffrisse moltissimo, a te davvero non importerebbe? tu non hai paura di farla soffrire?


Certo che mi dispiacerebbe..anche se ora se lo stramerita,ieri sera mi anche dato una bella graffiata..non le avevo fatto niente,solo discussioni.
Caro amico,purtroppo ci sta'.......ciao passante,buon fine settimana


----------



## contepinceton (25 Febbraio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Per me siete entrambi cornutazzi.


Tu dici?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ftk7lIESmnA


----------



## Amoremio (25 Febbraio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Certo che mi dispiacerebbe..*anche se ora se lo stramerita*,ieri sera mi anche dato una bella graffiata..non le avevo fatto niente,solo discussioni.
> Caro amico,purtroppo ci sta'.......ciao passante,buon fine settimana


ma fammi il piacere

trombi per ripicca?
diciamo che questa è la giustificazione (debolucci, eh) che hai scelto di darti

giusto all'asilo si ragiona così
"tu mi hai tirato i capelli e io ti calpesto le macchinine, gnè gnè gnè"


----------



## zona del disastro (25 Febbraio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Beato te,io 6 in piu......sbagli l'amico,l'amante si scopa e basta,ma che amore,ma che tesoro,se fai cosi' rischi molto sai,se ci tieni al matrimonio,ovvio.
> Ma sei fortunato perche'lei,ti tiene a freno;3 volte al mese??ringrazia Dio,se no diventa abitudine,cioe'surrogato di moglie.....
> Per me il bello e'l'andrenalina del proibito,e tutto quello che ne consegue,mai e poi innamorarsi,si fa',si torna in auto e via....che ne dici?


Dico che non e' per me, caro Lothar: ho, come diceva qualcuno che nn ricordo, l immaginazione di un libertino ma i geni di un santo

Quanto alle 2-3 volte, sai che e' un po' di giorni che ci penso: io a questa donna la sto costringendo a fare cose forzate: scrivermi, chiamarmi, scopare e altro. Ma lei mi vede come un rifugio proprio da abitudini e costrizioni. Sto sbagliando in qualcosa.


----------



## zona del disastro (25 Febbraio 2011)

:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:





quintina ha detto:


> ma guarda che è Zona che è l'amante


----------



## zona del disastro (25 Febbraio 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> o è sposato anche lui?
> 
> non mi ricordo più.......
> 
> ...


Sono separato.
Gia' dato:mrgreen:
Sono libero da quell arpia di moglie e ho una strega per amante.
Giusto cosi', mi stanno facendo a pezzi ste maledette.
Magari divento gay che dite?:carneval:


----------



## zona del disastro (25 Febbraio 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Trovato:
> 
> lui è separato. Giusto Zona?
> 
> ...


Ehi Quintina, usciamo insieme?:rotfl:


----------



## zona del disastro (25 Febbraio 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Zona... sei insoddisfatto della tua storia ma non ce la fai a chiudere? Allora visto che sei in ballo gioca!
> Parlare con lei dei tuoi bisogni non ha senso.
> Trovati degli impegni reali o fittizi che siano (meglio se reali così conosci gente nuova), magari qualcosa che ti renda più affascinante ai suoi occhi. Poi fatti desiderare, ma non deve sembrare un dispetto nei suoi confronti. Se non rispondi subito al telefono o non la richiami e' perché eri impegnato. Non devi farlo sempre pero' altrimenti diventi uno stronzo. Magari talvolta quando diete al telefono interrompila e dille che la richiami dopo perché ti stanno chiamando. Non deve essere più così sicura di te, non deve darti per scontato, comportati con lei come se non fosse il primo dei tuoi pensieri. Misura le parole, soprattutto certe parole (ti amo, ecc.), farle sparire e se lei chiede conferme dosale con il contagocce.
> Esci con altre donne... se adesso non ne hai inventane qualcuna. E quando lo dirtai s lei non deve sembrare che glielo dici per ingelosirla. Magari ti chiede di vederti quel giorno e tu fatalità quel giorno non puoi perché esci con un'altra. Se giochi bene e lei ci tiene vedrai che ci saranno i risultati.
> Un bacio


Hai ragione, certo.
Magari pero' sto sbagliando anch io, la sto chiudendo in una serialita' fatta di gesti automatici che ci stanno togliendo spontaneita'. Non la faccio sentire libera. Lei e' con me perche' evade dalla routine e dalle costrizioni della famiglia e cade dalla padella alla brace, un po' e' cosi'.
Non mi ci raccapezzo piu'.
E' pero' vero che devo smettere di avere lei come mio orizzonte assoluto. Mi devo volere piu' bene, me l ha detto pure lei
Forse dovrei solo essere piu' leggero. 
La vita e' breve.
Devo ritrovarmi.
Grazie delle tue parole, piccola


----------



## zona del disastro (25 Febbraio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ragazzi non capite un cazzo...non qualcosa di più XD, ma qualcosa di meglio...
> Per me è sempre stato fondamentale la qualità del tempo che passo con una donna, non la quantità...XD...
> 
> Ma ovvio più lui chiede, meno lei concede...


Perche'? Cos e' un gioco sadomaso?:rotfl:


----------



## zona del disastro (25 Febbraio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Si, ma cavoli in giro di donne ce ne sono tante, perchè intestardirsi con una che....è sposata, ha figli, spacca i maroni e così via??? In nome dell'amore o di masochismo?


Ecco, questa e' una bella domanda, Daniele:rotfl:
Non ne ho idea...


----------



## zona del disastro (25 Febbraio 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Perché e' quella che per te ha quel qualcosa di speciale che nessun altra ha. E per lei senti un'attrazione così forte che delle altre non t'importa più niente.
> Perché e' lei..... e non ce la fai a togliertela dalla testa.
> L'unico modo penso sia non vederla più.


Gia' fatto. 
Risultati inapprezzabili.
Nell assenza era ancora piu' presente


----------



## passante (25 Febbraio 2011)

zona del disastro ha detto:


> Gia' fatto.
> Risultati inapprezzabili.
> Nell assenza era ancora piu' presente


comunque no, non si può stare sempre in guerra. dovresti fare qualcosa. una bella vacanza, un viaggio entusiasmente, un hobby, un impegno, una passione. ecco, ti ci vorrebbe una passione. non ne hai, passioni?


----------



## zona del disastro (26 Febbraio 2011)

passante ha detto:


> comunque no, non si può stare sempre in guerra. dovresti fare qualcosa. una bella vacanza, un viaggio entusiasmente, un hobby, un impegno, una passione. ecco, ti ci vorrebbe una passione. non ne hai, passioni?


Affermativo. 
Ma fuoco di copertura inefficace.
 Ripeto, inefficace.
 Il nemico non ha subito danni apprezzabili.

A parte le cazzate:carneval:, si certo, hai voglia se ne ho di passioni e hobby.
Ma come dicevo sopra, metaforizzando...fuoco di copertura inefficace


----------



## contepinceton (26 Febbraio 2011)

zona del disastro ha detto:


> Affermativo.
> Ma fuoco di copertura inefficace.
> Ripeto, inefficace.
> Il nemico non ha subito danni apprezzabili.
> ...


Zona scrivimi per mail, ti dico come fare...qua troppi occhi femminili leggono...ti passo io l'arma segreta. Ok?


----------



## Nocciola (26 Febbraio 2011)

zona del disastro ha detto:


> Hai ragione, certo.
> Magari pero' sto sbagliando anch io, la sto chiudendo in una serialita' fatta di gesti automatici che ci stanno togliendo spontaneita'. Non la faccio sentire libera. Lei e' con me perche' evade dalla routine e dalle costrizioni della famiglia e cade dalla padella alla brace, un po' e' cosi'.
> Non mi ci raccapezzo piu'.
> E' pero' vero che devo smettere di avere lei come mio orizzonte assoluto. Mi devo volere piu' bene, me l ha detto pure lei
> ...


Quoto ogni parola.
Più premi per avere più il rischio di perderla sarà alto.
Questa donna avrà già i suoi pensieri il tuo ruolo è quello di alleviarla dalla quotidianità, di esserci ma di non crearle le stesse situazioni che già vive con il marito.
Mi rendo conto che per te non sia facile, essere single amante di una donna sposata ed esserne innamorato è proprio il peggio che si possa chiedere.
Credo che essento tu single sia giusto tu cerchi di crearti una vita al di fuori del vostro rapporto.
Secondo me dovresti frequentare altre persone, ma non per ingelosire lei, che non è nella posizione di potersi ingelosire ma solo per te stesso.
Vivi una vita tua in cui lei fa parte nello stesso modo in cui lei ti considera parte della tua.


----------



## Minerva (26 Febbraio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quoto ogni parola.
> Più premi per avere più il rischio di perderla sarà alto.
> Questa donna avrà già i suoi pensieri il tuo ruolo è quello di alleviarla dalla quotidianità, di esserci ma di non crearle le stesse situazioni che già vive con il marito.
> Mi rendo conto che per te non sia facile, essere single amante di una donna sposata ed esserne innamorato è proprio il peggio che si possa chiedere.
> ...


 il discorso fila ed ha una sua logica ...però c'è da chiedersi che senso abbiano ,a questo punto, rapporti del genere.
è normale che una donna abbia chi la allevia dalla quotidianità che essa stessa ha scelto?
so che la risposta sarà che del raziocinio in queste  situazioni ce ne possiamo fare  coriandoli in bianco e nero.
tant'è......


----------



## Nocciola (26 Febbraio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> il discorso fila ed ha una sua logica ...però c'è da chiedersi che senso abbiano ,a questo punto, rapporti del genere.
> è normale che una donna abbia chi la allevia dalla quotidianità che essa stessa ha scelto?
> so che la risposta sarà che del raziocinio in queste situazioni ce ne possiamo fare coriandoli in bianco e nero.
> tant'è......


No non è normale. Bisognerebbe avere il coraggio di prendere delle dicisioni, non sempre lo si ha...
Non la sto giustificando ma mi piacerebbe solo che lui accettasse questa situazione, visto che non ha la forza di troncare, e la vivesse nel miglior modo possibile capendo che non esiste nessuna possibilità di un'evoluzione in altre direzioni


----------



## Irene (26 Febbraio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quoto ogni parola.
> Più premi per avere più il rischio di perderla sarà alto.
> Questa donna avrà già i suoi pensieri il tuo ruolo è quello di alleviarla dalla quotidianità, di esserci ma di non crearle le stesse situazioni che già vive con il marito.
> Mi rendo conto che per te non sia facile, essere single amante di una donna sposata ed esserne innamorato è proprio il peggio che si possa chiedere.
> ...


ti pigio 3 volte....:up::up::up:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (26 Febbraio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> il discorso fila ed ha una sua logica ...però c'è da chiedersi che senso abbiano ,a questo punto, rapporti del genere.
> *è normale che una donna abbia chi la allevia dalla quotidianità che essa stessa ha scelto?*
> so che la risposta sarà che del raziocinio in queste  situazioni ce ne possiamo fare  coriandoli in bianco e nero.
> tant'è......


Tutti abbiamo dei sistemi per alleviare la quotidianità, che a tratti risulta pesante qualsiasi sia lo stato in cui ci troviamo (accoppiati, single, innamorati o meno...) e nonostante il fatto che ce la siamo scelta consapevolmente.

Io penso che questi sistemi possono essere utilizzati col raziocinio, evitando come la peste il sentimentalismo. Lo so. la parte dei sentimenti è molto importante, ma nelle situazioni di cui parli è vero che scade spesso in un deleterio sentimentalismo.


----------



## Minerva (26 Febbraio 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> *Tutti abbiamo dei sistemi per alleviare la quotidianità, che a tratti risulta pesante* qualsiasi sia lo stato in cui ci troviamo (accoppiati, single, innamorati o meno...) e nonostante il fatto che ce la siamo scelta consapevolmente.
> 
> Io penso che questi sistemi possono essere utilizzati col raziocinio, evitando come la peste il sentimentalismo. Lo so. la parte dei sentimenti è molto importante, ma nelle situazioni di cui parli è vero che scade spesso in un deleterio sentimentalismo.


 certo, questo è uno , però, che va a mancare di rispetto all'altro esponente della coppia .
e in fatto che sia solo per leggerezza e non per sentimento ...rende la cosa (per me) più squallida .


----------



## MK (26 Febbraio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> certo, questo è uno , però, che va a mancare di rispetto all'altro esponente della coppia .
> e in fatto che sia solo per leggerezza e non per sentimento ...*rende la cosa (per me) più squallida *.


Pure per me. Credo ci sia una grande componente in questi rapporti, è quella del raccontarsela. Come se, avere un amante e usarlo solo come evasione dalla quotidianità (quotidianità che però si continua a volere con l'altro partner, quello ufficiale), senza sentimenti (quali sentimenti?) fosse maggiormente giustificabile. Agli occhi di chi?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (26 Febbraio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> certo, questo è uno , però, *che va a mancare di rispetto all'altro esponente della coppia* .
> e in fatto che sia solo per leggerezza e non per sentimento ...rende la cosa (per me) più squallida .



In un sistema di riferimento in cui la fedeltà sessuale è un valore basilare: sì


----------



## MK (26 Febbraio 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> In un sistema di riferimento in cui la fedeltà sessuale è un valore basilare: sì


Chiara non è questione di fedeltà sessuale, ma di sesso unito al sentimento.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (26 Febbraio 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Pure per me. Credo ci sia una grande componente in questi rapporti, è quella del raccontarsela. Come se, *avere un amante* e usarlo solo come evasione dalla quotidianità (quotidianità che però si continua a volere con l'altro partner, quello ufficiale), senza sentimenti (quali sentimenti?) fosse maggiormente giustificabile. Agli occhi di chi?


E avendone più di uno?


----------



## MK (26 Febbraio 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> E avendone più di uno?


Amplifica il concetto


----------



## Chiara Matraini (26 Febbraio 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Chiara non è questione di fedeltà sessuale, ma di sesso unito al sentimento.


Eh, per la maggior parte degli esseri umani è così, ma io sono io.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (26 Febbraio 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Amplifica il concetto



Io invece trovo strano che per giustificare l'amante nella propria vita si faccia leva sui sentimenti, sull'innamoramento e sul legame, sulla relazione sostitutiva di quella in corso che potrebbe svilupparsi.


Ok, mi annovero fra gli squallidi. :condom:


----------



## MK (26 Febbraio 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Io invece trovo strano che per giustificare l'amante nella propria vita si faccia leva sui sentimenti, sull'innamoramento e sul legame, sulla relazione sostitutiva di quella in corso che potrebbe svilupparsi.
> 
> 
> Ok, mi annovero fra gli squallidi. :condom:


Ma non era un giudizio sulle persone ma sulla situazione. Almeno secondo me è così. Non ti trovo affatto squallida!


----------



## dottor manhattan (26 Febbraio 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> *Io invece trovo strano che per giustificare l'amante nella propria vita si faccia leva sui sentimenti,* sull'innamoramento e sul legame, sulla relazione sostitutiva di quella in corso che potrebbe svilupparsi.
> 
> 
> Ok, mi annovero fra gli squallidi. :condom:


E' anche vero però che spesso gli amanti associano al loro rapporto una valenza settimentale che spesso ha un certo peso.


----------



## Minerva (26 Febbraio 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Io invece trovo strano che per giustificare l'amante nella propria vita si faccia leva sui sentimenti, sull'innamoramento e sul legame, sulla relazione sostitutiva di quella in corso che potrebbe svilupparsi.
> 
> 
> *Ok, mi annovero fra gli squallidi*. :condom:


 io no.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (26 Febbraio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> io no.


vorrei ben vedere.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (26 Febbraio 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> E' anche vero però che spesso gli amanti associano al loro rapporto una valenza settimentale che spesso ha un certo peso.


E' la situazione più frequente, infatti.
Creare un nuovo rapporto che esprima sentimenti e sesso associati, praticamente un doppione di quello che si ha già in casa (parlo per le persone accoppiate).
E' questo che a mio avviso ha poco senso, perchè si tratterebbe comunque di una malacopia:

altrimenti si ha a che fare con la voglia di cambiare una vita e un rapporto che non si sentono più consoni, e allora sarebbe giusto cambiare del tutto.


----------



## Minerva (26 Febbraio 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> vorrei ben vedere.


ma se proprio insisti ad annoverarticisimi che ci posso fare?:mrgreen:


:sorriso3:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (26 Febbraio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma se proprio insisti ad annoverarticisimi che ci posso fare?:mrgreen:
> 
> 
> :sorriso3:


ah no, era giusto il contrario.

se mi ci annovero io non puoi annoverarticisi  unhappy tu ^^


----------



## contepinceton (26 Febbraio 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Tutti abbiamo dei sistemi per alleviare la quotidianità, che a tratti risulta pesante qualsiasi sia lo stato in cui ci troviamo (accoppiati, single, innamorati o meno...) e nonostante il fatto che ce la siamo scelta consapevolmente.
> 
> Io penso che questi sistemi possono essere utilizzati col raziocinio, evitando come la peste il sentimentalismo. Lo so. la parte dei sentimenti è molto importante, ma nelle situazioni di cui parli è vero che scade spesso in un deleterio sentimentalismo.


Beh io non so che cosa sia il deleterio sentimentalismo.
Ma so cosa sono i sentimenti eh?
Per me essi sono moti spontanei dell'animo.
O li provi o non li provi.
Per me è molto importante avere il coraggio di provarli fino all'estreme conseguenze.
Non sono disposto che la mente rovini il cuore.
La mente sovente è la rovina del cuore.
Nel caso di zona...il suo problema non è il sentimentalismo..ma la dedizione ad una persona che magari oggettivamente non può stare con lui come lui vorrebbe se non pagando prezzi altissimi. 
Per esempio io posso amare alla follia una donna che sta dall'altra parte del mondo eh? Le occasioni per vederci saranno quotidiane?
Dipende sempre da chi incroci e che cosa ci fai assieme.
Magari ognuno di noi ha un modo di vivere le relazioni amorose.
Magari è profondamente deluso da quel che ha vissuto ed esperito.
Deluso da quello che sta vivendo e si chiede...ma che cosa mi sta dando sta roba? Piacere o dolore?
Allora si tira in disparte.
Un giorno conosce na tipa, si difende come può, con ogni cinismo del caso...anche lei magari è così...
Si guardando negli occhi e paffette sono tutti e due innamorati persi. A sto punto?
E' come la questione del santo graal, o di Atlantide...
Se mi fossi arreso al fatto che Atlantide non esiste...non l'avrei mai trovata.
L'ho trovata e adesso me la pappo.
Anzi, tutto quello che ho vissuto, è stato solo propedeutico a capire certe dinamiche.
Poi seduto sul trono puoi dire...a chi recrimina...ma io non ti faccio nessun torto...

Quindi zona...tirati in disparte...accetta solo quello che passa il convento...ma non fartene nessuna aspettativa e coltiva la tua vita. Che poi non ti capiti di darti le sberle in faccia per aver sprecato una montagna di tempo inutile dietro a sta qua.

A me sembra che il raziocinio sia solo dire...casso controllo i sentimenti se no poi ci soffro e sto male, ma ha un vantaggio incanfutabile e pieno di intelligenza, aiuta a non sognare e a vedere le cose per quello che sono.

Aiuta a smettere di vivere come un Don Chisciotte contro i mulini a vento.
Aiuta a misurare le situazioni e a dirsi, da questa situazione ricaverò solo questo: inutile ricamarci sopra, o aspettare scenari che non ci saranno mai.


----------



## Nausicaa (8 Marzo 2011)

zona del disastro ha detto:


> :aereo:
> Ora faccio la persona seria, non mi va di scherzare sempre con queste cose. E chiedo un po' a tutti, ma alle donzelle qui' bazzicanti in particolare, e solo al fine di capire: ma e' possibile che una moglie tradisca il marito solo a letto? Si, direte, SOLO? Beh, una che riduce tutto o quasi a una scopata, quando le gira, e poi si qualche telefonata in cui mi parla di cose che potrebbe dire anche con una qualsiasi amica, robe di lavoro, pettegolezzi e poco piu', e non c e' verso di portarla su livelli piu' intimi, piu' affettivi non so come spiegare. Non ne vuole parlare, dice, perche' e' stanca di fare psicoanalisi e vuole vivere questa storia con me tranquillamente, senza problemi. Prima non era cosi', c'era complicita' e si discuteva spesso di noi, ora sembra quasi che si faccia sentire per farmi contento ma poi mi accorgo che se non mi faccio sentire io allora ne risente. E' come se avesse creato una frattura tra la sua vita a casa e quella con me, praticamente inesistente tranne che per un paio di fugaci incontri mensili, qualche svogliato messaggino, qualche telefonata. Mi cerca ma poi e' come se si ritraesse, accontentandosi del mio desiderio di lei. Non capisco. Non la capisco, so solo che sono ormai quasi 4 anni che va avanti questa nostra storia, e se non mi vuole piu' perche' poi torna con me, e se e' contenta del marito perche' poi le piace venire a letto con me e parlare con me, e avere questa sorta di matrimonio ombra che mi sta facendo diventare l'ombra di me stesso?
> Se mi lascia, come spesso fa, sto male, se torniamo amanti sto male uguale...e a volte rimpiango la pacata serenita' della mia vita di PRIMA.
> E non avrei mai pensato di poter arrivare a questo.


Perchè, perchè, perchè...
Può essere che tu non abbia mai una risposta, almeno una risposta soddisfacente. 
Capire il perchè degli altri, è raro, rarissimo.
Chiediti perchè *tu* accetti questo.


----------



## contepinceton (8 Marzo 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Perchè, perchè, perchè...
> Può essere che tu non abbia mai una risposta, almeno una risposta soddisfacente.
> Capire il perchè degli altri, è raro, rarissimo.
> Chiediti perchè *tu* accetti questo.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AzpXdYUa14o


----------



## zona del disastro (11 Marzo 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Perchè, perchè, perchè...
> Può essere che tu non abbia mai una risposta, almeno una risposta soddisfacente.
> Capire il perchè degli altri, è raro, rarissimo.
> Chiediti perchè *tu* accetti questo.


Ecco, questa e' una buona domanda.
Non lo so. 
Solo perche' la amo? Sono innamorato ma non stupido, e' ovvio che c e' dell altro.
Io lo so che in fondo non tollererei una situazione normale di coppia, non saprei gestirla. Non e' quello che voglio. La vorrei, lei dico, solo piu' complice e meno controllata. Piu'...pazza, come i primi tempi. Tutto diventa scontato, ok, ma io dico che lei cosi' si sta comportando male doppiamente: col marito, al quale cmq nasconde come minimo una crisi tra loro( non so, non dico che dovrebbe dirgli che le cose vanno male, ma manco fare il teatrino che fa); con me, e mi sta facendo davvero male cazzo...e dunque? Che fa questa donna?


----------



## Daniele (11 Marzo 2011)

zona del disastro ha detto:


> Che fa questa donna?


Si sta facendo in cazzi suoi fottendosene del prossimo, che sia tu o suo marito. Sei contento ora???


----------



## Sabina (11 Marzo 2011)

zona del disastro ha detto:


> Ecco, questa e' una buona domanda.
> Non lo so.
> Solo perche' la amo? Sono innamorato ma non stupido, e' ovvio che c e' dell altro.
> Io lo so che in fondo non tollererei una situazione normale di coppia, non saprei gestirla. Non e' quello che voglio. La vorrei, lei dico, solo piu' complice e meno controllata. Piu'...pazza, come i primi tempi. Tutto diventa scontato, ok, ma io dico che lei cosi' si sta comportando male doppiamente: col marito, al quale cmq nasconde come minimo una crisi tra loro( non so, non dico che dovrebbe dirgli che le cose vanno male, ma manco fare il teatrino che fa); con me, e mi sta facendo davvero male cazzo...e dunque? Che fa questa donna?


Forse ha trovato il modo di poter vivere questa storia con te... controllandosi. Più ci si vede, più ci si lascia andare a gesti e parole e più difficile e' gestire emotivamente una certa situazione.
Non dicevi in vecchi post che aveva grossi sensi di colpa e che a volte ti "lasciava" per questo?


----------



## lothar57 (12 Marzo 2011)

zona del disastro ha detto:


> Ecco, questa e' una buona domanda.
> Non lo so.
> Solo perche' la amo? Sono innamorato ma non stupido, e' ovvio che c e' dell altro.
> Io lo so che in fondo non tollererei una situazione normale di coppia, non saprei gestirla. Non e' quello che voglio. La vorrei, lei dico, solo piu' complice e meno controllata. Piu'...pazza, come i primi tempi. Tutto diventa scontato, ok, ma io dico che lei cosi' si sta comportando male doppiamente: col marito, al quale cmq nasconde come minimo una crisi tra loro( non so, non dico che dovrebbe dirgli che le cose vanno male, ma manco fare il teatrino che fa); con me, e mi sta facendo davvero male cazzo...e dunque? Che fa questa donna?


Ce'una cosa che qui'nessuno vuole dire,e allora come al solito tocca a me.
Intanto tanti/e,vorrebbero vivere la tua situazione,incontrarsi,scopare,e arrivederci tra 15 gg,senza tanti ''amore''o ''tesoro''......
Poi una donna traditrice sarebbe la peggiore compagna da prendersi;lo sai gia' da prima ,come ha fatto becco il marito,lo stesso fara'con te.
Mi chiamo in causa,ma e'la verita',un traditore/trice,e'assolutamente inaffidabile,non bisogna assolutamente innamorarsene,se non vuoi guai.


----------



## Sabina (12 Marzo 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ce'una cosa che qui'nessuno vuole dire,e allora come al solito tocca a me.
> Intanto tanti/e,vorrebbero vivere la tua situazione,incontrarsi,scopare,e arrivederci tra 15 gg,senza tanti ''amore''o ''tesoro''......
> Poi una donna traditrice sarebbe la peggiore compagna da prendersi;lo sai gia' da prima ,come ha fatto becco il marito,lo stesso fara'con te.
> Mi chiamo in causa,ma e'la verita',un traditore/trice,e'assolutamente inaffidabile,non bisogna assolutamente innamorarsene,se non vuoi guai.


Ma sai, dipende anche dal motivo che ha portato al tradimento. In fondo tradire e' sempre una scelta....


----------



## Daniele (12 Marzo 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Ma sai, dipende anche dal motivo che ha portato al tradimento. In fondo tradire e' sempre una scelta....


Il motivo è una giustificazione del traditore, la realtà è che il traditore tradisce perchè mancandogli alcune qualità vede questa strada come possibile, poi il condizionamento della società gli fanno trovare giustificazioni assurde, come il rapporto che non va e così via.
Anzi, una motivazione ancora più forte per il tradimento non centra proprio nulla con la coppia in sè!


----------



## lothar57 (12 Marzo 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Il motivo è una giustificazione del traditore, la realtà è che il traditore tradisce perchè mancandogli alcune qualità vede questa strada come possibile, poi il condizionamento della società gli fanno trovare giustificazioni assurde, come il rapporto che non va e così via.
> Anzi, una motivazione ancora più forte per il tradimento non centra proprio nulla con la coppia in sè!


 
Daniele non e'cosi',io parlo per me ovvio.
Ci puo'stare dopo 24 anni di matrimonio,sinceramente pero'quando leggo di gente che dopo 3 anni tradisce,mi chiedo che cavolo vi siete sposati a fare??
Ciao buon fine settimana


----------



## contepinceton (12 Marzo 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ce'una cosa che qui'nessuno vuole dire,e allora come al solito tocca a me.
> Intanto tanti/e,vorrebbero vivere la tua situazione,incontrarsi,scopare,e arrivederci tra 15 gg,senza tanti ''amore''o ''tesoro''......
> Poi una donna traditrice sarebbe la peggiore compagna da prendersi;lo sai gia' da prima ,come ha fatto becco il marito,lo stesso fara'con te.
> Mi chiamo in causa,ma e'la verita',un traditore/trice,e'assolutamente inaffidabile,non bisogna assolutamente innamorarsene,se non vuoi guai.


Amico mio...sei già nei guai fino al collo...
La tua assenza di peli sulla lingua...sarà la tua rovina qui dentro...:carneval:


----------



## contepinceton (12 Marzo 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Daniele non e'cosi',io parlo per me ovvio.
> Ci puo'stare dopo 24 anni di matrimonio,sinceramente pero'quando leggo di gente che dopo 3 anni tradisce,mi chiedo che cavolo vi siete sposati a fare??
> Ciao buon fine settimana


Eh si sono sposati...
Per poi poter tradire in santa pacetissima no?
Altrimenti se non si sposavano come facevano a tradire?
Lothar...lapalisse ti fa un baffo a te eh?


----------



## zona del disastro (16 Marzo 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ce'una cosa che qui'nessuno vuole dire,e allora come al solito tocca a me.
> Intanto tanti/e,vorrebbero vivere la tua situazione,incontrarsi,scopare,e arrivederci tra 15 gg,senza tanti ''amore''o ''tesoro''......
> Poi una donna traditrice sarebbe la peggiore compagna da prendersi;lo sai gia' da prima ,come ha fatto becco il marito,lo stesso fara'con te.
> Mi chiamo in causa,ma e'la verita',un traditore/trice,e'assolutamente inaffidabile,non bisogna assolutamente innamorarsene,se non vuoi guai.


Cerchero' di entrare in quest'ottica, e' giusto cosi'.
Ma che delusione totale...


----------



## zona del disastro (16 Marzo 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Si sta facendo in cazzi suoi fottendosene del prossimo, che sia tu o suo marito. Sei contento ora???


Grazie della franchezza, a volte ci vuole, se ne ha bisogno.
Io lo sapevo gia' che si sta facendo i cazzi suoi.
Eppero' ancora non ci riesco a credere.
Delusione totale.


----------



## Sabina (16 Marzo 2011)

zona del disastro ha detto:


> Grazie della franchezza, a volte ci vuole, se ne ha bisogno.
> Io lo sapevo gia' che si sta facendo i cazzi suoi.
> Eppero' ancora non ci riesco a credere.
> Delusione totale.


Ma scusa, perché non ne parli apertamente con lei mettendo tutte le carte in tavola? Hai paura di perderla?


----------



## lothar57 (16 Marzo 2011)

zona del disastro ha detto:


> Cerchero' di entrare in quest'ottica, e' giusto cosi'.
> Ma che delusione totale...


Ma non dire cosi',credo sia il sogno di molte donne,anche mia moglie tra il serio e il faceto ogni tanto mi dice...non deve essere male..vedersi scopare e tanti saluti.


----------



## Amoremio (16 Marzo 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Ma scusa, perché non ne parli apertamente con lei mettendo tutte le carte in tavola? Hai paura di perderla?


ma scusa sabi che gli dovrebbe dire?

cara, 
non ho alcuna intenzione di rifarmi una vita con te
non voglio certo che lasci tuo marito,
ma non è che puoi trombarmi dandomi ad intendere che da me vuoi solo quello:
il sentimento ce lo devi mettere.

così
se lei vuole solo trombare senza complicazioni: lo manda a cagare
se lo tromba cercando di tenere a freno i sentimenti che prova: lo manda a cagare
:mexican:


----------



## Sabina (16 Marzo 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ma scusa sabi che gli dovrebbe dire?
> 
> cara,
> non ho alcuna intenzione di rifarmi una vita con te
> ...


Guardando i post in passato di Zona, e' da anni che sta male per questa storia. Perciò si', dovrebbe parlarne con lei per comunicare anche le sue esigenze. Se non riescono ad "incontrarsi" allora forse e' meglio che finisca qui. In una storia, anche extraconiugale, si e' in due ed e' giusto comunicare.
Oppure lui prende quello che lei gli da' investendo meno in questo rapporto e più nella sua vita.
In ogni caso così non può stare. E' più facile fare un passo alla volta di un brusco taglio.


----------



## melania (16 Marzo 2011)

zona del disastro ha detto:


> Grazie della franchezza, a volte ci vuole, se ne ha bisogno.
> Io lo sapevo gia' che si sta facendo i cazzi suoi.
> Eppero' ancora non ci riesco a credere.
> Delusione totale.


Abbi pazienza.
Sì, perché forse dirò cose scontate. Non sono la persona più adatta a dare consigli a te, per la situazione in cui ti trovi.
Però leggendo il post, mi viene una domanda: dici che sai che si sta facendo i cazzi suoi ( veramente a me pare i vostri...quello tuo e di suo marito per la precisione), in ogni modo, a me pare che tu la disprezzi per questo. Però dici che l'ami anche. Come fai?


----------



## zona del disastro (16 Marzo 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Ma scusa, perché non ne parli apertamente con lei mettendo tutte le carte in tavola? Hai paura di perderla?


Si.
Anche se non so: perdere cosa? I suoi silenzi? Le scopate? E queste: ne vale ancora la pena? Sto male senza lei, sto male con lei. Non ne vengo fuori.
Tuttavia, con mia moglie le dicevo sempre: non tirare troppo la corda del disprezzo, c'e' un limite che io fatico a raggiungere ma oltrepassato il quale per me non sarai piu' niente. A torto o a ragione( anche a ragione, perche' stronzo lo sono stato) lei ha perseverato nei suoi atteggiamenti sprezzanti e alla fine chi semina vento raccoglie tempesta.
 Si ,mi ha lasciato, ma sono io che ho lasciato lei in realta' e ora per me lei non e' piu' niente. Niente. La rispetto e la stimo anche, ma non mi suscita piu' niente. 
Succedera' cosi' anche con questa. E giuro che sono molto triste per questa cosa.
Credevo fosse amore...invece era un cazzo di calesse. Si, per scarrozzarla nella sua vanita'. Che tristezza.


----------



## zona del disastro (16 Marzo 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Guardando i post in passato di Zona, e' da anni che sta male per questa storia. Perciò si', dovrebbe parlarne con lei per comunicare anche le sue esigenze. Se non riescono ad "incontrarsi" allora forse e' meglio che finisca qui. In una storia, anche extraconiugale, si e' in due ed e' giusto comunicare.
> Oppure lui prende quello che lei gli da' investendo meno in questo rapporto e più nella sua vita.
> In ogni caso così non può stare. E' più facile fare un passo alla volta di un brusco taglio.


Gli investimenti saranno ridotti.
Se riesco


----------



## zona del disastro (16 Marzo 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Guardando i post in passato di Zona, e' da anni che sta male per questa storia. Perciò si', dovrebbe parlarne con lei per comunicare anche le sue esigenze. Se non riescono ad "incontrarsi" allora forse e' meglio che finisca qui. In una storia, anche extraconiugale, si e' in due ed e' giusto comunicare.
> Oppure lui prende quello che lei gli da' investendo meno in questo rapporto e più nella sua vita.
> In ogni caso così non può stare. E' più facile fare un passo alla volta di un brusco taglio.





melania ha detto:


> Abbi pazienza.
> Sì, perché forse dirò cose scontate. Non sono la persona più adatta a dare consigli a te, per la situazione in cui ti trovi.
> Però leggendo il post, mi viene una domanda: dici che sai che si sta facendo i cazzi suoi ( veramente a me pare i vostri...quello tuo e di suo marito per la precisione), in ogni modo, a me pare che tu la disprezzi per questo. Però dici che l'ami anche. Come fai?


Non la disprezzo. Ma non la stimo piu'. 
La amo ancora, certo. Non so come faccio. Non lo so


----------



## Sole (16 Marzo 2011)

zona del disastro ha detto:


> Non la disprezzo. Ma non la stimo piu'.
> La amo ancora, certo. Non so come faccio. Non lo so


Ho la sensazione che non sia amore, ma bisogno.
Non si può amare qualcosa che ci fa male. A meno che non ne abbiamo bisogno.

Qual è la tua idea di amore?


----------



## zona del disastro (16 Marzo 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Ho la sensazione che non sia amore, ma bisogno.
> Non si può amare qualcosa che ci fa male. A meno che non ne abbiamo bisogno.
> 
> Qual è la tua idea di amore?


Il confine tra amore e bisogno e' labile, credo. 
Amo lei? O la sua immagine che mi sono costruito? Io piano piano ho dovuto guardarla, la mia mitica amante, per quello che e'. Una donna normale, molto normale, che spesso non sa che dirmi e forse in me cercava solo un frammento di se, una sua vanita', non so forse dico solo sciocchezze...sono amareggiato.
Quanto, pero', alla impossibilita' di amare qualcosa che ci fa male, cara Sole, non saprei...a volte, spesso, e' quello l'amore piu' puro, quello che va oltre i nostri meri utilitarismi di benessere...ma magari dico cazzate anche ora:sonar:...cmq grazie dello spunto riflessivo.


----------



## zona del disastro (16 Marzo 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Forse ha trovato il modo di poter vivere questa storia con te... controllandosi. Più ci si vede, più ci si lascia andare a gesti e parole e più difficile e' gestire emotivamente una certa situazione.
> Non dicevi in vecchi post che aveva grossi sensi di colpa e che a volte ti "lasciava" per questo?


Si, lo diceva sempre...
" Io ho una vita normale in famiglia- ha ribadito- e mi sento un mostro per questa cosa"...
Io la capisco, non sono stupido. Pero' ripeto: lei sta sbagliando col marito( in ogni caso) e anche con me.
Un giorno in un impeto di sincerita' e di intimita' disse: " Io in questa storia ho pensato solo a me, mai a te e alle tue esigenze..."
 Sabina, tu non pensi che stia sbagliando su entrambi i fronti, lei dico?


----------



## Sabina (16 Marzo 2011)

zona del disastro ha detto:


> Il confine tra amore e bisogno e' labile, credo.
> Amo lei? O la sua immagine che mi sono costruito? Io piano piano ho dovuto guardarla, la mia mitica amante, per quello che e'. Una donna normale, molto normale, che spesso non sa che dirmi e forse in me cercava solo un frammento di se, una sua vanita', non so forse dico solo sciocchezze...sono amareggiato.
> Quanto, pero', alla impossibilita' di amare qualcosa che ci fa male, cara Sole, non saprei...a volte, spesso, e' quello l'amore piu' puro, quello che va oltre i nostri meri utilitarismi di benessere...ma magari dico cazzate anche ora:sonar:...cmq grazie dello spunto riflessivo.


Penso proprio che tu abbia amato l'immagine che ti sei costruito di lei. Tirala giu' dal piedistallo e vedi come va.


----------



## Amoremio (16 Marzo 2011)

zona del disastro ha detto:


> Si, lo diceva sempre...
> " Io ho una vita normale in famiglia- ha ribadito- e mi sento un mostro per questa cosa"...
> Io la capisco, non sono stupido. Pero' ripeto: lei sta sbagliando col marito( in ogni caso) e anche con me.
> Un giorno in un impeto di sincerita' e di intimita' disse: " *Io in questa storia ho pensato solo a me, mai a te e alle tue esigenze..."*
> Sabina, tu non pensi che stia sbagliando su entrambi i fronti, lei dico?


e ....?


----------



## Sole (16 Marzo 2011)

zona del disastro ha detto:


> Il confine tra amore e bisogno e' labile, credo.
> 
> Quanto, pero', alla impossibilita' di amare qualcosa che ci fa male, cara Sole, non saprei...a volte, spesso, e' quello l'amore piu' puro, quello che va oltre i nostri meri utilitarismi di benessere...ma magari dico cazzate anche ora:sonar:...cmq grazie dello spunto riflessivo.


Io invece vedo nell'amore vero e puro proprio l'assenza di bisogno. A meno che non si parli dell'amore di un figlio, allora il discorso cambia.

Quanto all'amare qualcosa che ci fa male, non intendevo qualcosa che ci fa soffrire (l'amore fa soffrire, a volte!) ma qualcosa che ci è nocivo, che non ci arricchisce, anzi, ci delude e ci svuota. Può essere amore questo?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (16 Marzo 2011)

zona del disastro ha detto:


> Non la disprezzo. Ma non la stimo piu'.
> La amo ancora, certo. Non so come faccio. Non lo so


 
Amare/ Bene velle

Una volta dicevi, Lesbia: " Per me non c'è che Catullo,
neanche Giove vorrei al posto suo".

A quel tempo t'amavo, non come la gente un'amante,
ma come un padre ama i figli, ama i generi.

*Adesso ti conosco. Per questo, se brucio di più,*
*mi vali molto meno. Mi sei molto di meno.*

E' tanto strano. Ma un'offesa così ti costringe 
ad amare di più e a voler bene meno.

Leggendoti mi è sovvenuta questa poesia di Catullo.
Te la dedico con una carezza


----------



## Chiara Matraini (16 Marzo 2011)

zona del disastro ha detto:


> Si, lo diceva sempre...
> " Io ho una vita normale in famiglia- ha ribadito- e mi sento un mostro per questa cosa"...
> Io la capisco, non sono stupido. Pero' ripeto: lei sta sbagliando col marito( in ogni caso) e anche con me.
> Un giorno in un impeto di sincerita' e di intimita' disse: *" Io in questa storia ho pensato solo a me, mai a te e alle tue esigenze..."*
> Sabina, tu non pensi che stia sbagliando su entrambi i fronti, lei dico?


 
No. Anche se l'hai chiesto a Sabina. (e mi scuso per l'intromissione )

Voi non siete una coppia. Ognuno fa per sè ed è giusto così.
Le sue (eventuali) sofferenze sono cavoli suoi.


----------



## lothar57 (16 Marzo 2011)

zona del disastro ha detto:


> Si, lo diceva sempre...
> " Io ho una vita normale in famiglia- ha ribadito- e mi sento un mostro per questa cosa"...
> Io la capisco, non sono stupido. Pero' ripeto: lei sta sbagliando col marito( in ogni caso) e anche con me.
> Un giorno in un impeto di sincerita' e di intimita' disse: " Io in questa storia ho pensato solo a me, mai a te e alle tue esigenze..."
> Sabina, tu non pensi che stia sbagliando su entrambi i fronti, lei dico?


Non sbaglia niente,lei,se tu che ti sei innamorato della donna sbagliata.
Scusa l'avrai scritto ma non ricordo,quanti anni ha lei,??e i figli??
Faccio per capire,se non ti dispiace,ciao


----------



## Nausicaa (16 Marzo 2011)

zona del disastro ha detto:


> Il confine tra amore e bisogno e' labile, credo.
> Amo lei? O la sua immagine che mi sono costruito? Io piano piano ho dovuto guardarla, la mia mitica amante, per quello che e'. Una donna normale, molto normale, che spesso non sa che dirmi e forse in me cercava solo un frammento di se, una sua vanita', non so forse dico solo sciocchezze...sono amareggiato.
> Quanto, pero', alla impossibilita' di amare qualcosa che ci fa male, cara Sole, non saprei...a volte, spesso, e' quello l'amore piu' puro, quello che va oltre i nostri meri utilitarismi di benessere...ma magari dico cazzate anche ora:sonar:...cmq grazie dello spunto riflessivo.



Una domanda importante che mi faccio è "che cosa amo in lui?" 
Lo chiedo anche alle amiche/amici quando mi sembrano confusi.
Se non so rispondere, se non sanno rispondere, se quello che diciamo sembra "povero"... bè, secondo me non è amore.
Amare l'altra persona assieme a tutti i difetti -che lo rendono la persona che è- non vuol dire, IMHO, che si riesca ad amare una persona di cui vediamo solo i difetti.
Magari l'amavi... e non l'ami più e non riesci a staccarti da quella che era una grande, per te, storia d'amore.


----------



## Nausicaa (16 Marzo 2011)

Vai alla fermata dell'autobus; se ti dicono che passerà tra mezz'ora, te ne vai. Se aspetti 5 minuti, aspetterai anche un'ora... perchè ormai hai investito il tuo tempo, e se te ne vai saranno 5 minuti persi. Poi 10, 15, etc etc.

E' quello che dicevo in un altro post... prima di decidere di chiudere una relazione, matrimonio o altro che sia, bisogna stare davvero, davvero male, da non farcela più. Perchè è una parte della tua vita su cui hai investito.

Non è normale stare così male in una relazione, sai? Le storie d'amore non sono così. Le coppie non sono così. Non sono così neppure le relazioni adulterine. (non dovrebbero, leggasi)
Hai il diritto di stare male in questa situazione. Hai il diritto di chiedere di più, e di chiudere se non te lo può dare. 
Avresti il dovere verso te stesso, se hai davvero così paura di restare solo e di renderti conto che il tuo investimento non lo recupererai... di cercare di estraniarti tu pure, fino a che non ti sentirai pronto per cambiare questa situazione che ti fa stare male.


----------



## Sabina (16 Marzo 2011)

zona del disastro ha detto:


> Si, lo diceva sempre...
> " Io ho una vita normale in famiglia- ha ribadito- e mi sento un mostro per questa cosa"...
> Io la capisco, non sono stupido. Pero' ripeto: lei sta sbagliando col marito( in ogni caso) e anche con me.
> Un giorno in un impeto di sincerita' e di intimita' disse: " Io in questa storia ho pensato solo a me, mai a te e alle tue esigenze..."
> Sabina, tu non pensi che stia sbagliando su entrambi i fronti, lei dico?


Se tu stai così male allora non va bene... e stai in questa situazione da tanto tempo.
Tu vorresti di più da questa donna e lei l'ha capito ma non riesce a dartelo. Chi ama da', anzi e' felice di dare.
Stai già cambiando nei suoi confronti. Lascia passare il tempo e cerca di guardare la storia per quello che e'. Se non ti basterà quello che ti da' ti stancherai e la lascerai andare. 
Sei libero, guardati intorno, ma solo donne libere.


----------



## contepinceton (17 Marzo 2011)

zona del disastro ha detto:


> Si.
> Anche se non so: perdere cosa? I suoi silenzi? Le scopate? E queste: ne vale ancora la pena? Sto male senza lei, sto male con lei. Non ne vengo fuori.
> Tuttavia, con mia moglie le dicevo sempre: non tirare troppo la corda del disprezzo, c'e' un limite che io fatico a raggiungere ma oltrepassato il quale per me non sarai piu' niente. A torto o a ragione( anche a ragione, perche' stronzo lo sono stato) lei ha perseverato nei suoi atteggiamenti sprezzanti e alla fine chi semina vento raccoglie tempesta.
> Si ,mi ha lasciato, ma sono io che ho lasciato lei in realta' e ora per me lei non e' piu' niente. Niente. La rispetto e la stimo anche, ma non mi suscita piu' niente.
> ...


Capisco...
Zona a volte si resta come intossicati...
E i conti non tornano...
Come mai "l'amore" mi rende così infelice?
Per molte persone non va così...

Poi un giorno è lui che trova te....
Ne resti folgorato...
E l'amore ti dice...grazie, grazie per esserti fidato di me...grazie...


----------



## contepinceton (17 Marzo 2011)

zona del disastro ha detto:


> Il confine tra amore e bisogno e' labile, credo.
> Amo lei? O la sua immagine che mi sono costruito? Io piano piano ho dovuto guardarla, la mia mitica amante, per quello che e'. Una donna normale, molto normale, che spesso non sa che dirmi e forse in me cercava solo un frammento di se, una sua vanita', non so forse dico solo sciocchezze...sono amareggiato.
> Quanto, pero', alla impossibilita' di amare qualcosa che ci fa male, cara Sole, non saprei...a volte, spesso, e' quello l'amore piu' puro, quello che va oltre i nostri meri utilitarismi di benessere...ma magari dico cazzate anche ora:sonar:...cmq grazie dello spunto riflessivo.


Perchè alla fine della fiera...ti guardi e ti dici...io zona (forse) non mi merito di meglio.


----------



## lorelai (17 Marzo 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Capisco...
> Zona a volte si resta come intossicati...
> E i conti non tornano...
> Come mai "l'amore" mi rende così infelice?
> ...


Speriamo Conte, speriamo


----------



## zona del disastro (17 Marzo 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> e ....?


e... niente
Aggiunse: " ma nn e' facile per me capire quello che e' bene per te"


----------



## Daniele (17 Marzo 2011)

Il beene per te che sei succube di lei è che lei sparisca ed in fretta. Cavoli non sei vecchio e sei già nella dirittura di arrivo per una non vita!!! Ma pensati tra 10 anni con questa storia ancora in piedi, ma ti rendi conto che perdita di tempo colossale, ti rendi conto quante cose non puoi fare con una donna sposata e che rimarrà sposata??? Quella se ne fotte di suo marito e di te, se ne frega solo di se stessa e forse dei suoi figli, ma manco di questi, perchè chi è così egoista ha fatto dei figli solo per alimentare un suo desiderio, non per altro.


----------



## zona del disastro (17 Marzo 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Io invece vedo nell'amore vero e puro proprio l'assenza di bisogno. A meno che non si parli dell'amore di un figlio, allora il discorso cambia.
> 
> Quanto all'amare qualcosa che ci fa male, non intendevo qualcosa che ci fa soffrire (l'amore fa soffrire, a volte!) ma qualcosa che ci è nocivo, che non ci arricchisce, anzi, ci delude e ci svuota. Può essere amore questo?


 No.
Credo di no.


----------



## zona del disastro (17 Marzo 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Non sbaglia niente,lei,se tu che ti sei innamorato della donna sbagliata.
> Scusa l'avrai scritto ma non ricordo,quanti anni ha lei,??e i figli??
> Faccio per capire,se non ti dispiace,ciao


Ha poco piu' di 40 anni, 2 figli
Perche' secondo te lei non sbaglia?


----------



## zona del disastro (17 Marzo 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Amare/ Bene velle
> 
> Una volta dicevi, Lesbia: " Per me non c'è che Catullo,
> neanche Giove vorrei al posto suo".
> ...


Grazie:blank:


----------



## zona del disastro (17 Marzo 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Vai alla fermata dell'autobus; se ti dicono che passerà tra mezz'ora, te ne vai. Se aspetti 5 minuti, aspetterai anche un'ora... perchè ormai hai investito il tuo tempo, e se te ne vai saranno 5 minuti persi. Poi 10, 15, etc etc.
> 
> E' quello che dicevo in un altro post... prima di decidere di chiudere una relazione, matrimonio o altro che sia, bisogna stare davvero, davvero male, da non farcela più. Perchè è una parte della tua vita su cui hai investito.
> 
> ...


Mai avuto paura di restare solo, tutto sommato un po' lo sono sempre stato, godendomi ampiamente il mio solipsismo
Cerchero' pero' di estraniarmi anch io, perche' lei ha interrotto la mia autosufficienza. Solo lei ci e' riuscita.
No mas
Never more


----------



## zona del disastro (17 Marzo 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Se tu stai così male allora non va bene... e stai in questa situazione da tanto tempo.
> Tu vorresti di più da questa donna e lei l'ha capito ma non riesce a dartelo. Chi ama da', anzi e' felice di dare.
> Stai già cambiando nei suoi confronti. Lascia passare il tempo e cerca di guardare la storia per quello che e'. Se non ti basterà quello che ti da' ti stancherai e la lascerai andare.
> Sei libero, guardati intorno, ma solo donne libere.


Grazie Sabina
Lascero' fare al tempo. 
La cosa che mi crea rammarico e' che per non soffrire bisogna a quanto pare fare gli stronzi, i tosti...ok, faro' cosi', non e' difficile...ma che tristezza
Un bacio


----------



## zona del disastro (17 Marzo 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Il beene per te che sei succube di lei è che lei sparisca ed in fretta. Cavoli non sei vecchio e sei già nella dirittura di arrivo per una non vita!!! Ma pensati tra 10 anni con questa storia ancora in piedi, ma ti rendi conto che perdita di tempo colossale, ti rendi conto quante cose non puoi fare con una donna sposata e che rimarrà sposata??? Quella se ne fotte di suo marito e di te, se ne frega solo di se stessa e forse dei suoi figli, ma manco di questi, perchè chi è così egoista ha fatto dei figli solo per alimentare un suo desiderio, non per altro.


Vorrei tu avessi torto...vorrei


----------



## Daniele (17 Marzo 2011)

zona del disastro ha detto:


> Vorrei tu avessi torto...vorrei


ma sai che non ce l'ho, quindi perchè ti vuoi così male da donarti ad una donna del genere? Cosa ti da una donna che non sa essere sincera neppure con se stessa, figuriamoci con il marito e poi con te che sei l'ultima ruota del carro di questo carrozzone???
Dai su, ma pensa quanto meglio sarebbe una vita senza questi dubbi, senza dei pensieri su di lei, sul fatto di essere ignorati, meglio essere soli che avere una relazione di sudditanza come tu dimostri di avere.
Se fino ad ora non hai vissuto mai un amore, perchè ti sei svenduto per questa cosa??? E' come una persona che criticasse gli interni in pelle per le automobili e si comprasse una con gli interni di similpelle!!!! 
Suvvia, se un poco ti vuoi bene sai anche tu come me che se solo volessi del sesso lo troveresti, che se  solo volessi un rapporto sano lo troveresti, allora perchè ti rifugi in un rapporto evidentmente impossibile? Dici di amarla? Se lei ti amasse sceglierebbe te sempre e comunque, non ti sceglierebbe solo 1 o 2 giorni al mese, quindi tu sei uomo per lei 1/15 del tempo, per il resto cosa sei???
Dai, sei una persona intelligente e capace penso, prova ad uscirne da questa dipendenza stupida e fallo inziando ad usare dei mezzi, per esempio conoscere altre donne, potrebbe servire.


----------



## contepinceton (17 Marzo 2011)

lorelai ha detto:


> Speriamo Conte, speriamo


Non ho mai perso quella speranza...
Ma al tempo stesso non avrei mai sperato che fosse così naturale e facile...


----------



## contepinceton (17 Marzo 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> ma sai che non ce l'ho, quindi perchè ti vuoi così male da donarti ad una donna del genere? Cosa ti da una donna che non sa essere sincera neppure con se stessa, figuriamoci con il marito e poi con te che sei l'ultima ruota del carro di questo carrozzone???
> Dai su, ma pensa quanto meglio sarebbe una vita senza questi dubbi, senza dei pensieri su di lei, sul fatto di essere ignorati, meglio essere soli che avere una relazione di sudditanza come tu dimostri di avere.
> Se fino ad ora non hai vissuto mai un amore, perchè ti sei svenduto per questa cosa??? E' come una persona che criticasse gli interni in pelle per le automobili e si comprasse una con gli interni di similpelle!!!!
> Suvvia, se un poco ti vuoi bene sai anche tu come me che se solo volessi del sesso lo troveresti, che se  solo volessi un rapporto sano lo troveresti, allora perchè ti rifugi in un rapporto evidentmente impossibile? Dici di amarla? Se lei ti amasse sceglierebbe te sempre e comunque, non ti sceglierebbe solo 1 o 2 giorni al mese, quindi tu sei uomo per lei 1/15 del tempo, per il resto cosa sei???
> Dai, sei una persona intelligente e capace penso, prova ad uscirne da questa dipendenza stupida e fallo inziando ad usare dei mezzi, per esempio conoscere altre donne, potrebbe servire.


Ma mentre non esiste una persona capace di tanta rabbia come te, vorrei che per una volta tu capisci come si sentono certi uomini quando sono innamorati...e mi metto io prima in fila, poi chiamo zona, daniel75, papero, tenebroso...cazzo abbiamo un cuore sai?
E alla fine restiamo dei pochi per cui le donne, anche se alle volte, perfide troie bastarde, ci hanno ferito...restano per noi persone che ci hanno dato qualcosa...
Bisognerebbe essere senza cuore come te per fare certi calcoli del cazzo...

Non è dipendenza è solo quell'ingenuità che viene dal cuore buono...XD..


----------



## Daniele (17 Marzo 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> .
> 
> Non è dipendenza è solo quell'ingenuità che viene dal cuore buono...XD..


Conte, qui son serio e se non te ne accorgi Zona del disastro sta perdendo del tempo prezioso che potrà trasformarsi in anni ed anni dietro ad una cosa che non è amore, ma desiderio di avere quello che non può avere. Che cosa è amore? Di certo questo non è amore e neppure avere una amante è amore, innamoramento forse, ma per un adolescenziale innamoramento di una idea di una persona che così non è non ci si può rovinare l'unica vita che abbiamo. Cavoli, zona del disastro non ha più 18 anni per pensare di avere tempo per pensare a queste stronzate.
Solo un poco più di utilitarismo terra terra può fare del bene.


----------



## contepinceton (17 Marzo 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Conte, qui son serio e se non te ne accorgi Zona del disastro sta perdendo del tempo prezioso che potrà trasformarsi in anni ed anni dietro ad una cosa che non è amore, ma desiderio di avere quello che non può avere. Che cosa è amore? Di certo questo non è amore e neppure avere una amante è amore, innamoramento forse, ma per un adolescenziale innamoramento di una idea di una persona che così non è non ci si può rovinare l'unica vita che abbiamo. Cavoli, zona del disastro non ha più 18 anni per pensare di avere tempo per pensare a queste stronzate.
> Solo un poco più di utilitarismo terra terra può fare del bene.


Sono scelte...
Daniele sono scelte...
Lui sa che dentro di lui, lei ha qualcosa di speciale...
Deve togliersela solo dalla testa...ma non dal cuore...non ci si riesce...
Lei è la sua strega...


----------



## contepinceton (17 Marzo 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Conte, qui son serio e se non te ne accorgi Zona del disastro sta perdendo del tempo prezioso che potrà trasformarsi in anni ed anni dietro ad una cosa che non è amore, ma desiderio di avere quello che non può avere. Che cosa è amore? Di certo questo non è amore e neppure avere una amante è amore, innamoramento forse, ma per un adolescenziale innamoramento di una idea di una persona che così non è non ci si può rovinare l'unica vita che abbiamo. Cavoli, zona del disastro non ha più 18 anni per pensare di avere tempo per pensare a queste stronzate.
> Solo un poco più di utilitarismo terra terra può fare del bene.


Daniele dritto dritto e tu ti accorgi di che montagna di tempo continui a perdere pensando alle to corna? Eh?
TI stancherai un giorno di fare il cornuto? EH?
TUtto il forum te l'ha detto...e tu che passi hai fatto?
In ogni 3d trovi il modo di parlarci di lei la stronza che ti ha tradito...

Facile vero insegnare la vita agli altri eh?
Quanta supponenza e presunzione XD...


----------



## Daniele (17 Marzo 2011)

Io non ho parlato assolutamente delle mie corna in questo campo, mentre per un drogato del cazzo si fa di tutto per farlo smettere, perchè è una perdita di tempo pericolosa, con Zona del Disastro che manda parte della sua vita a rotoli (quella sentimentale che ha una parte grossa in noi) dovremmo comprenderlo e dargli buffetti??? Lui è come un drogato, se lei non si fosse fatta desiderare così tanto lui non si sarebbe fatto così tante domande e non sarebbe finito succube di lei. Meno domande e più fatti e nel suo caso i fatti parlano non chiaro, ma chiarissimo. Lui può scoparsi quante più donne sposate vuole, ma se vuole essere coerente con la visione d'amante dovrebbe averne una per ogni 1/15 del mese che quella ha voglia di lui con magari una parte dedicata al riposo, cioè o le cose si fanno bene e poi si finisce sotto un caterpillar se scoperti o non si fanno.


----------



## contepinceton (17 Marzo 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Io non ho parlato assolutamente delle mie corna in questo campo, mentre per un drogato del cazzo si fa di tutto per farlo smettere, perchè è una perdita di tempo pericolosa, con Zona del Disastro che manda parte della sua vita a rotoli (quella sentimentale che ha una parte grossa in noi) dovremmo comprenderlo e dargli buffetti??? Lui è come un drogato, se lei non si fosse fatta desiderare così tanto lui non si sarebbe fatto così tante domande e non sarebbe finito succube di lei. Meno domande e più fatti e nel suo caso i fatti parlano non chiaro, ma chiarissimo. Lui può scoparsi quante più donne sposate vuole, ma se vuole essere coerente con la visione d'amante dovrebbe averne una per ogni 1/15 del mese che quella ha voglia di lui con magari una parte dedicata al riposo, cioè o le cose si fanno bene e poi si finisce sotto un caterpillar se scoperti o non si fanno.


Ma mio caro Zona vuole solo una donna.
Una donna che gli voglia bene.
Vedrai che se incontra quella; lui è ok.
Scommetti?


----------



## zona del disastro (17 Marzo 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sono scelte...
> Daniele sono scelte...
> Lui sa che dentro di lui, lei ha qualcosa di speciale...
> Deve togliersela solo dalla testa...ma non dal cuore...non ci si riesce...
> Lei è la sua strega...


Cazzo si che lo e'!!!!:nuke:


----------



## Daniele (17 Marzo 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma mio caro Zona vuole solo una donna.
> Una donna che gli voglia bene.
> Vedrai che se incontra quella; lui è ok.
> Scommetti?


Ma questa non solo non lo ama, nonli vuole neppure bene, perchè se ne volesse non ci andrebbe con lui o lascerebbe la sua vita per lui. Lei ama solo se stessa!
Perchè allora zona si accontenta di una relazione con sentimenti così minimi e poco appaganti? perchè si vuole male??
Zona, ma che hai fatto di male nella vita per te stesso per darti questa orribile punizione???


----------



## zona del disastro (17 Marzo 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ma questa non solo non lo ama, nonli vuole neppure bene, perchè se ne volesse non ci andrebbe con lui o lascerebbe la sua vita per lui. Lei ama solo se stessa!
> Perchè allora zona si accontenta di una relazione con sentimenti così minimi e poco appaganti? perchè si vuole male??
> Zona, ma che hai fatto di male nella vita per te stesso per darti questa orribile punizione???


L'amore e' una malia, un incanto...si, la mando a cagare, ok bene...me ne trovo un altra con cui scopare e magari avere una relazione piu' "ricca"( cosa di cui me ne sbatto, sto bene da solodetto en passant)...ma sono cosi' amareggiato cazzo...non so, caro tosto Daniele, cosa ho fatto nella vita...magari in un'altra vita ...cmq in sostanza hai ragione, e' cosi'. Prima realizzo questa cosa, meglio e'.
Intanto, non ci starebbe male se diventassi meno ingenuo, meno innamorato e piu' stronzo...E' cosi'.


----------



## Daniele (17 Marzo 2011)

Non è essere più stronzi...ma essere meno fessi (ma non prendertela). Quella donna l'ha capito ed ha agito vedendo una tua debolezza, come una vulnerabilità che faceva bene per lei. Ti chiedo, credi che non ti rimpiazzerebbe con un'altro se tu non ci fossi? Poi la frequenza che tu dici è tipica di chi vuole avere l'amante a lungo corso senza essere scoperto, pensaci bene!!! Leggi Lothar e capirai che una volta ogni 15 giorni...è un metodo per essere più sicuri di non essere beccati, per avere la scusa pronta.

Suvvia, vivi meglio, al massimo ti trovi un'altra donna che te la da tutti i santi giorni...meglio di questa che è freddina e te la da di rado  (mi scusino gli utenti per la volgarità)


----------



## Nausicaa (17 Marzo 2011)

zona del disastro ha detto:


> L'amore e' una malia, un incanto...si, la mando a cagare, ok bene...me ne trovo un altra con cui scopare e magari avere una relazione piu' "ricca"( cosa di cui me ne sbatto, sto bene da solodetto en passant)...ma sono cosi' amareggiato cazzo...non so, caro tosto Daniele, cosa ho fatto nella vita...magari in un'altra vita ...cmq in sostanza hai ragione, e' cosi'. Prima realizzo questa cosa, meglio e'.
> Intanto, non ci starebbe male se diventassi meno ingenuo, meno innamorato e piu' stronzo...E' cosi'.



Il punto, forse, non è diventare più stronzo verso un'altra, ma volere più bene a te...
Meriti di sicuro di più.


----------



## zona del disastro (17 Marzo 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Il punto, forse, non è diventare più stronzo verso un'altra, ma volere più bene a te...
> Meriti di sicuro di più.


Grazie della fiducia, cara Nausicaa...tuttavia, io quando sento dire che bisogna volersi piu' bene, a se stessi dico, metto subito mano a metaforiche pistole...odio chi si vuole bene. Trovo la cosa meschina e misera.
Parlerei di rispetto.Mi suona meglio.
Un bacio


----------



## Chiara Matraini (17 Marzo 2011)

zona del disastro ha detto:


> Intanto, non ci starebbe male se diventassi meno ingenuo, meno innamorato e piu' stronzo...E' cosi'.


Non sarebbe certo un male, magari solo per un periodo 

Finchè ti riprendi.


----------



## Amoremio (17 Marzo 2011)

zona del disastro ha detto:


> e... niente
> Aggiunse: " ma nn e' facile per me capire quello che e' bene per te"


 
parole vuote che avrebbe potuto risparmiarsi

ma che tu avresti potuto usare per dirle cosa vorresti da lei
(e magari lei le ha dette apposta)

tu cosa le hai detto?


----------



## zona del disastro (17 Marzo 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> parole vuote che avrebbe potuto risparmiarsi
> 
> ma che tu avresti potuto usare per dirle cosa vorresti da lei
> (e magari lei le ha dette apposta)
> ...


Che la volevo come era i primi tempi di quella cosa pazza che stavamo facendo, quando ci scrivevamo 50 mess al giorno, quando ci vedevamo e i vestiti volavano via in un secondo, quando io dovevo partire e lei scappava dalla cena a casa col marito esterefatto e mi chiedeva di non partire di restare un altro giorno...quando mi sentivo in un altro universo, felice, appagato, stordito da sensazioni dimenticate....mi ha risposto che non si puo' mantenere la stessa tensione sempre e che quei giorni bellissimi erano irripetibili...
 Ma, aggiunsi, in fondo mi sarei accontentato di molto meno, solo di qualcosa di piu' di quel triste spegnersi tra sensi di colpa e parole non dette...


----------



## zona del disastro (17 Marzo 2011)

zona del disastro ha detto:


> Che la volevo come era i primi tempi di quella cosa pazza che stavamo facendo, quando ci scrivevamo 50 mess al giorno, quando ci vedevamo e i vestiti volavano via in un secondo, quando io dovevo partire e lei scappava dalla cena a casa col marito esterefatto e mi chiedeva di non partire di restare un altro giorno...quando mi sentivo in un altro universo, felice, appagato, stordito da sensazioni dimenticate....mi ha risposto che non si puo' mantenere la stessa tensione sempre e che quei giorni bellissimi erano irripetibili...
> Ma, aggiunsi, in fondo mi sarei accontentato di molto meno, solo di qualcosa di piu' di quel triste spegnersi tra sensi di colpa e parole non dette...


Io non riesco a darti di piu'...vorrei, ma non e' possibile...ha risposto cosi', Vostro Onore anticipo la Sua domanda successiva.:carneval:
E mi appello alla clemenza della corte per la mia idiozia:mexican:...ero, sono, solo innamorato come un deficiente di una forma creata dalla mia mente.


----------



## Amoremio (17 Marzo 2011)

zona del disastro ha detto:


> Che la volevo come era i primi tempi di quella cosa pazza che stavamo facendo, quando ci scrivevamo 50 mess al giorno, quando ci vedevamo e i vestiti volavano via in un secondo, quando io dovevo partire e lei scappava dalla cena a casa col marito esterefatto e mi chiedeva di non partire di restare un altro giorno...quando mi sentivo in un altro universo, felice, appagato, stordito da sensazioni dimenticate....mi ha risposto che non si puo' mantenere la stessa tensione sempre e che quei giorni bellissimi erano irripetibili...
> Ma, aggiunsi, in fondo mi sarei accontentato di molto meno, solo di qualcosa di piu' di quel triste spegnersi tra sensi di colpa e parole non dette...


in sintesi

voglio che resti con tuo marito
ma che mi faccia capire che sei stra-pazza di me

francamente
non una proposta irrinunciabile


----------



## zona del disastro (17 Marzo 2011)

zona del disastro ha detto:


> Io non riesco a darti di piu'...vorrei, ma non e' possibile...ha risposto cosi', Vostro Onore anticipo la Sua domanda successiva.:carneval:
> E mi appello alla clemenza della corte per la mia idiozia:mexican:...ero, sono, solo innamorato come un deficiente di una forma creata dalla mia mente.


Grande , ora mi rispondo da solo:carneval:
Pronto per l'internamento


----------



## Nausicaa (17 Marzo 2011)

zona del disastro ha detto:


> Grande , ora mi rispondo da solo:carneval:
> Pronto per l'internamento



Bè, piuttosto che fare domande a cui non avrai risposta, cominciare a darti delle risposte, di qualunque tipo, è già qualcosa 
Coraggio, vedo che sei incredibilmente giù, ma io spero che questo momento sia per te l'inizio di una consapevolezza che ti aiuterà a tirartene fuori


----------



## Amoremio (17 Marzo 2011)

zona del disastro ha detto:


> Io non riesco a darti di piu'...vorrei, ma non e' possibile...ha risposto cosi', Vostro Onore anticipo la Sua domanda successiva.:carneval:
> E mi appello alla clemenza della corte per la mia idiozia:mexican:...ero, sono, solo innamorato come un deficiente di una forma creata dalla mia mente.



innamorato?
di che?
di chi?

non di lei
forse di te stesso

se fossi innamorato la vorresti tutta per te


----------



## zona del disastro (17 Marzo 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> in sintesi
> 
> voglio che resti con tuo marito
> ma che mi faccia capire che sei stra-pazza di me
> ...


Molto spiritosa
Tuttavia non era una proposta.
Io non faccio mai proposte.


----------



## zona del disastro (17 Marzo 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> innamorato?
> di che?
> di chi?
> 
> ...


Di una forma creata dalla mia mente, mi pare di aver scritto.
Innamorato di me stesso?:mexican: Ti giustifico solo per il nick molto simpatico, cara/o Amore mio, quindi giustifico anche la boutade( si scrive cosi'?) alla Melanie Klein.
Infine: non si puo' volere seriamente qualcuno TUTTO PER SE...e' una sciocchezza megagalattica e stramaledettamente egotica


----------



## Amoremio (17 Marzo 2011)

zona del disastro ha detto:


> Molto spiritosa
> Tuttavia non era una proposta.
> Io non faccio mai proposte.


----------



## Sabina (17 Marzo 2011)

zona del disastro ha detto:


> Io non riesco a darti di piu'...vorrei, ma non e' possibile...ha risposto cosi', Vostro Onore anticipo la Sua domanda successiva.:carneval:
> E mi appello alla clemenza della corte per la mia idiozia:mexican:...ero, sono, solo innamorato come un deficiente di una forma creata dalla mia mente.


Se mi trovassi con LUI "libero" come sei tu, mi ritaglierei diversi spazi per andarlo a trovare, stare con lui, preparargli qualche volta la cena... 
Ma se mi accorgessi che lui vive male tutta la situazione ne parlerei insieme per capirne i motivi reali, cercherei di fare chiarezza in me per fare una scelta. Una relazione squilibrata non va bene.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (17 Marzo 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Se mi trovassi con LUI "libero" come sei tu, *mi ritaglierei diversi spazi per andarlo a trovare, stare con lui, preparargli qualche volta la cena... *
> Ma se mi accorgessi che lui vive male tutta la situazione ne parlerei insieme per capirne i motivi reali, cercherei di fare chiarezza in me per fare una scelta. Una relazione squilibrata non va bene.




Cioè vorresti essere una moglie per LUI :mexican:


----------



## contepinceton (17 Marzo 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> innamorato?
> di che?
> di chi?
> 
> ...


Sbagliato:
Se fosse innamorato vorrebbe lui essere tutto per lei..
Questo è un punto che molte donne non capiscono...
Questo è uno dei cardini del fraintendimento amoroso...
Ma il problema di zona è solo che sta aprendo gli occhi su una che non è innamorata di lui.
E come dice Herman Hesse, c'è anche un dolore grande nel non essere in grado di corrispondere un sentimento in egual misura...ci si sente di imbrogliare capisci?
Alla fine non si sopporta più tutto questo...e per quanto doloroso dovrebbe anche lei avere le palle di dirgli...senti...vedo che sei pazzo di me, ma io non sono la donna per te...vorrei tanto esserlo, ma non ne sono capace...
Invece lei sa benissimo che lui cederà sempre come uno stupido idiota...
Poi Zona si guarda allo specchio e si chiede...ma sta donna cosa mi dà? Mi fa felice? No...
Amoremio...lì ti monta l'angoscia dentro...


----------



## contepinceton (17 Marzo 2011)

zona del disastro ha detto:


> Di una forma creata dalla mia mente, mi pare di aver scritto.
> Innamorato di me stesso?:mexican: Ti giustifico solo per il nick molto simpatico, cara/o Amore mio, quindi giustifico anche la boutade( si scrive cosi'?) alla Melanie Klein.
> Infine: non si puo' volere seriamente qualcuno TUTTO PER SE...e' una sciocchezza megagalattica e stramaledettamente egotica


Ma questo però ti dà la misura dell'amore femminile fagocitante...e se non stai attento ti ritrovi un cagnolino con la padrona e sei lì che aspetti l'osso...:up::up::up:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (17 Marzo 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sbagliato:
> Se fosse innamorato vorrebbe lui essere tutto per lei..
> Questo è un punto che molte donne non capiscono...
> Questo è uno dei cardini del fraintendimento amoroso...
> ...



Ma l'angoscia si può combattere
Perchè alla fine non è codesta donna a non dare, non è lei a farlo felice.

E questo è il cardine di fraintendimento di VOI uomini, che vi aspettate tutto e di più da una donna.

La donna deve darvi, deve soddisfarvi, deve rendervi felici?
Così poi andate meglio a darle la colpa della vostra infelicità e/o insoddisfazione?


----------



## contepinceton (17 Marzo 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ma l'angoscia si può combattere
> Perchè alla fine non è codesta donna a non dare, non è lei a farlo felice.
> 
> E questo è il cardine di fraintendimento di VOI uomini, che vi aspettate tutto e di più da una donna.
> ...


Mi dispiace Chiara...ma questa è la più colossale sega mentale che hai impiantata nella testa.
Ci sono uomini e uomini. 
Casomai non diamo la colpa della nostra infelicità a una donna, ma solo al fatto che abbiamo creduto alle sue lusinghe, alle sue promesse, alle sue parole...
Insomma nessuno di noi, al posto di un bacio si aspetta un ceffone.
Invece qua arriva il ceffone e ti si dice pure, eh ma ero incazzata per i cazzi miei, quindi ero in diritto di darti il ceffone, e tu SE MI AMI, sopporti il ceffone in silenzio.

L'unica cosa che molti di noi si aspettano è:
1) Essere riconosciuti come validi
2) Sentirci amati...

L'idea del maschio padrone che vanta diritti, mi sa che oramai è ammuffita da un pezzo...
Più le donne sono diventati coraggiose e capaci di comunicare con l'universo maschile, più esso ha fatto concessioni sul piano emotivo...

Quando un uomo si fida di una donna, impara a vivere con lei, anche l'aspetto emotivo, anche quello sentimentale, e lo prendo con estrema serietà...diremo che l'uomo si evolve, si orna, si completa...

Un uomo è già oberato da mille e più competizioni sul lavoro, ecc...ecc..ecc..ecc...non ha certo bisogno di competere anche con gli affetti...si snerva e basta.

Se poi vi fate mancare di rispetto...bisogna verificare...colpa vostra o nostra?

Nessun uomo del mondo manca di rispetto ad una donna che rappresenti un valore per lui. Nessuno.


----------



## Sabina (17 Marzo 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Cioè vorresti essere una moglie per LUI :mexican:


Guarda, veramente non vorrei essere una moglie più per nessuno. 
Vorrei passare del tempo con lui condividendo qualcosa di più di quello che condividiamo ora. Amo cucinare, anche per gli amici e quando capita li invito con figli al seguito.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (17 Marzo 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> *Guarda, veramente non vorrei essere una moglie più per nessuno*.
> Vorrei passare del tempo con lui condividendo qualcosa di più di quello che condividiamo ora. Amo cucinare molto, anche per gli amici e quando capita li invito con figli al seguito.


Infatti, volevo ben dire.  

Si tratterebbe di manifestargli una tua passione per farti conoscere meglio, insomma.
Non un prenderti cura di lui.....


----------



## contepinceton (17 Marzo 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Infatti, volevo ben dire.
> 
> Si tratterebbe di manifestargli una tua passione per farti conoscere meglio, insomma.
> Non un prenderti cura di lui.....


Ma non capisco cosa ci sia così brutto del prendersi pochino cura di una persona...a me fa molto felice sta cosa eh?
Poi condividere è bellissimo...non trovi?


----------



## Sabina (17 Marzo 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Infatti, volevo ben dire.
> 
> Si tratterebbe di manifestargli una tua passione per farti conoscere meglio, insomma.
> Non un prenderti cura di lui.....


Ma anche un prendermi cura di lui... coccolarlo. Non ci vedo nulla di male, senza che diventi un obbligo, ma che resti una scelta... quando lo sento... quando posso.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (17 Marzo 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma non capisco cosa ci sia così brutto del prendersi pochino cura di una persona...a me fa molto felice sta cosa eh?
> Poi condividere è bellissimo...non trovi?





Sabina ha detto:


> Ma anche un prendermi cura di lui... coccolarlo. Non ci vedo nulla di male, senza che diventi un obbligo, ma che resti una scelta... quando lo sento... quando posso.



Ma dico... ci siete con la testa?

Bon, dai...prendetevi cura l'uno dell'altra 
Leggetevi e riflettete, vi prego.

*Ci si prenda cura del marito/moglie.*

Saby, se non sbaglio il tuo ha già qualcuna che si prende cura di lui.
Vuoi rischiare di prendere il suo posto?
Vuoi replicare il tuo ruolo di moglie e madre?

Ricordati che l'amante/amico è uno che gode di te per grazia ricevuta.
Non è tuo e tu non sei sua.
Non devi avere pietà per lui, coccolarlo o dargli più del dovuto.
Non devi nemmeno comprenderlo.


----------



## Nausicaa (17 Marzo 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ma dico... ci siete con la testa?
> 
> Bon, dai...prendetevi cura l'uno dell'altra
> Leggetevi e riflettete, vi prego.
> ...


Se nel tradire si cerca di avere qualcosa di cui si ha bisogno, non vedo perchè in questi bisogni non ci possa essere il gusto di prendersi cura dell'altro e di vedere che ciò è gradito e apprezzato.
Se per te i bisogni da soddisfare sono di un certo tipo, non significa che altri non li abbiano diversi.
Il gusto di preparare una cenetta speciale, io lo capisco.

In fin dei conti, chi decide cosa è "dovuto" in un rapporto extraconiugale? Chi decide che cosa sia lecito dare o non dare? Chi ci sta dentro, e basta, no?

Ancora, io sono una persona con diverse qualità. Una sarà la mia straordinaria bravura tra le lenzuola  ma poi ne ho altre. Sono brava all'uncinetto e a fare paralumi con le bottiglie di latte  perchè mai dovrei farmi apprezzare solo per una cosa? Non vedo perchè dovrei limitarmi a forza.


----------



## Daniele (17 Marzo 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ancora, io sono una persona con diverse qualità. Una sarà la mia straordinaria bravura tra le lenzuola  ma poi ne ho altre. Sono brava all'uncinetto e a fare paralumi con le bottiglie di latte  perchè mai dovrei farmi apprezzare solo per una cosa? Non vedo perchè dovrei limitarmi a forza.


Perchè l'amante non è un rapporto! Un amico è un rapporto, l'amante è meno, una cosa che può essere eliminata all'occorrenza e senza che ci siano troppi problemi, è solo un OGGETTO, un poco più di un sex toys, ma molto meno di una persona con anima in quello che deve fare, è più comodo che sia così, se no si vanno a ricreare le stesse cose per cui si è tradito il cretino di prima, perchè...solitamente chi tradisce è anche la molla del tradimento stesso, la causa della crisi personale che ci sarebbe a prescindere dalla persona.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (17 Marzo 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Se nel tradire si cerca di avere qualcosa di cui si ha bisogno, non vedo perchè in questi bisogni non ci possa essere il gusto di prendersi cura dell'altro e di vedere che ciò è gradito e apprezzato.
> Se per te i bisogni da soddisfare sono di un certo tipo, non significa che altri non li abbiano diversi.
> Il gusto di preparare una cenetta speciale, io lo capisco.
> 
> ...


Il tuo ragionamento non fa una piega.
Tu descrivi lo sviluppo di un rapporto di affetto, stima, comprensione, amore.....in cui ci si mette in gioco per apprezzarsi e costruire qualcosa.

Prendersi cura di una persona, lasciare che una persona si prenda cura di noi: ti rendi senz'altro conto dell'importanza di questo modo di interagire.

Se due persone vogliono mettere QUESTO dentro un rapporto extraconiugale sono liberissime di farlo.
Consapevoli dei rischi che comporta.


----------



## Nausicaa (17 Marzo 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Il tuo ragionamento non fa una piega.
> Tu descrivi lo sviluppo di un rapporto di affetto, stima, comprensione, amore.....in cui ci si mette in gioco per apprezzarsi e costruire qualcosa.
> 
> Prendersi cura di una persona, lasciare che una persona si prenda cura di noi: ti rendi senz'altro conto dell'importanza di questo modo di interagire.
> ...


Teoricamente bisognerebbe sempre essere consapevoli dei rischi che si corre.

Ma un certo grado di "crescita" del rapporto extra è estremamente difficile impedirlo, a meno di forzarsi in un modo che, per me, è impensabile.
Se non apprezzi per qualche motivo il tuo amante, allora ti riduci davvero a fare l'amore con un giocattolo umano, al quale puoi pure mettere un sacchetto in testa già che ci sei.

Per me, per me, impedirsi di preparare una cena non è sufficiente per evitare certi rischi. Alla fine è questione di carattere. Se, come me, non ti è possibile non mettere affetto e amore dentro, puoi pure metter in un canto mestolo e ramaiolo, ma non sfuggi.


----------



## Sabina (17 Marzo 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ma dico... ci siete con la testa?
> 
> Bon, dai...prendetevi cura l'uno dell'altra
> Leggetevi e riflettete, vi prego.
> ...



Di mio marito e della mia famiglia mi prendo cura.
Guarda di fare la madre ne ho le palle piene (ed e' una cosa che qui non posso spiegare ma non e' diretta ai miei figli). 
Per lui non c'è compassione o pietà... volerlo comprendere si, sempre; ma e' una cosa che faccio con tutti. Diventare altra moglie neanche.
Io sono fatta  così... amo condividere qualcosa di più se anche lui lo vuole, e' un piacere. Coccolarci? Si, spesso dopo la passione sfrenata lo facciamo.... e' una sorta di compensazione


----------



## Mari' (17 Marzo 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Prendersi cura di una persona, lasciare che una persona si prenda cura di noi: ti rendi senz'altro conto dell'importanza di questo modo di interagire.
> 
> Se due persone vogliono mettere QUESTO dentro un rapporto extraconiugale sono liberissime di farlo.
> Consapevoli dei rischi che comporta.


... e' un po scimmiottare un matrimonio, un'unione (mia opinione) ... puo' avere un senso se l'amante e' singol, ma se c'e gia' un matrimonio in atto e' un non senso :singleeye: per me e' grottesco e basta.


----------



## Daniele (17 Marzo 2011)

Io continuo a dire che questi eccessi nei rapporti extra sono la causa di molti omicidi ed ora posso aggiungere anche la frase, giustamente!!! Penso al cretino o cretina di turno che scopre i due in belle effusioni di amore...sincermanente è il momento buono di pigliare un coltello e piantarlo nel petto a qualcuno, no???
Cosa serve avere un amante se lo si tratta da merito 2 o moglie 2??? Già si è delle teste di cazzo a non aver capito perchè si è tradito e si ricrea un rapporto simile??? ma perchè al posto di queste cavolate non ci si mette un poco a pensare??? Ah, si emozioni del cazzo!!!!


----------



## Sabina (17 Marzo 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Perchè l'amante non è un rapporto! Un amico è un rapporto, l'amante è meno, una cosa che può essere eliminata all'occorrenza e senza che ci siano troppi problemi, è solo un OGGETTO, un poco più di un sex toys, ma molto meno di una persona con anima in quello che deve fare, è più comodo che sia così


Tu vedi questo in un rapporto tra amanti...


----------



## Daniele (17 Marzo 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Tu vedi questo in un rapporto tra amanti...


E' questo un rapporto tra amanti, quello che fai tu ed il tuo sfigatissimo coso è un pesudo rapporto adolescenziale condito dal fatto che siete uniti contro tutti! Sai, in ogni cosa che parli di quel tuo rapporto c'è tutto tranne amore, pensa un poco che strano.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (18 Marzo 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Teoricamente bisognerebbe sempre essere consapevoli dei rischi che si corre.
> 
> Ma un certo grado di "crescita" del rapporto extra è estremamente difficile impedirlo, a meno di forzarsi in un modo che, per me, è impensabile.
> Se non apprezzi per qualche motivo il tuo amante, allora ti riduci davvero a fare l'amore con un giocattolo umano, al quale puoi pure mettere un sacchetto in testa già che ci sei.
> ...


Certo, la cena era un esempio.

Non è questione di non apprezzare l'amante, ma di rivestire un rapporto che vive nella bugia e nella clandestinità di parvenze d'amore domestico. Perchè? A quale fine, dico io?
Certo, è un percorso anche questo.
Non mi piace più condividere con mio marito, allora comincio a condividere con qualcun altro. 
Condividi il sesso, lo sballo, il divertimento, non il caffè della mattina.
Così la vedo io.

Poi.
La crescita del rapporto extra è inevitabile: 
più cresce e più ti mette di fronte a una inevitabile scelta.

Il rapporto con l'amante non è un amore che può esprimersi liberamente perchè nasce e vive nella menzogna. E' nella sua natura.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (18 Marzo 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... e' un po scimmiottare un matrimonio, un'unione (mia opinione) ... puo' avere un senso se l'amante e' singol, ma se c'e gia' un matrimonio in atto e' un non senso :singleeye: per me e' grottesco e basta.


Però se l'amante è single diventa oltremodo rischioso.

Anch'io lo vedo come un doppione.


----------



## Mari' (18 Marzo 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Però se l'amante è single diventa oltremodo rischioso. *Peggio, diventa un dramma.*
> 
> Anch'io lo vedo come un doppione.


:up:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (18 Marzo 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Di mio marito e della mia famiglia mi prendo cura.
> Guarda di fare la madre ne ho le palle piene (ed e' una cosa che qui non posso spiegare ma non e' diretta ai miei figli).
> Per lui non c'è compassione o pietà... volerlo comprendere si, sempre; ma e' una cosa che faccio con tutti. Diventare altra moglie neanche.
> Io sono fatta  così... amo condividere qualcosa di più *se anche lui lo vuole*, e' un piacere. Coccolarci? Si, spesso dopo la passione sfrenata lo facciamo.... e' una sorta di compensazione


Sono convinta che tu non abdichi al tuo ruolo di madre.

Da come ti descrivi sei una madre anche per LUI.
Subordini te stessa ai suoi desideri (leggi il grassetto), come si fa solitamente per i figli.

Anche se ne hai le palle piene.

No, io non sono una psicologa.....però quello che scrivi mi preoccupa.


----------



## Daniele (18 Marzo 2011)

Chiara quello che fa lei è evdientemente una doppia vita sdoppiata. Ma non sdoppiata come pregio di riuscire a dividere le due cose, ma come qualcosa di malato. Due vite, una come madre e come moglie, l'altra come una donna che ha un rappporto che c'è finchè si vuole farlo andare avanti...come quello dei 20 enni!  Due persone diverse che si alternano consciamente nella vita e lei che ha bisogno di sfogarsi qui perchè??? perchè se no crollerebbe.
Considera che io sono conoscio di avere due personalità distinte anche se simili che si alternano in dipendenza dal dolore e quindi cambiano anche le mie reazioni, il tutto con una bella memoria comune. Una volta posso essere pericoloso, un'altra posso essere calmo e comprensivo. Che dirti il dolore mi ha fatto crescere questa nuova difesa.


----------



## contepinceton (18 Marzo 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ma dico... ci siete con la testa?
> 
> Bon, dai...prendetevi cura l'uno dell'altra
> Leggetevi e riflettete, vi prego.
> ...


CHI LO DICE XD...
Ma ti rendi conto quanto è pesante prendersi cura di una persona...solo perchè ti tocca farlo per decreto ministeriale?
Solo perchè magari sei incastrata dentro un ruolo? Un ruolo che altri ti hanno imposto, o che tu ti sei autoimposta...

Guarda ti scuso solo perchè conosco la bassezza, il grettume, la perfidia pecoreccia delle nostre donne di paese...che oramai NON SOPPORTO PIU'...

Basta faccio fuoco dagli occhi...
Chiara CHI erano quelle che mi coglionavano al supermercato...
UOMNINI? NO...

Ma donne...Mogli...
" Ah ma sito separà? Che te toca far la spesa da solo?"
" AH ma la te ga messo soto ben la to dona eh?"

La to dona un cazzo XD....
UN CAZZO...

Ma cosa è prendersi cura di una persona?
Me lo spieghi?
Dove cazzo è la mia compagna? Dove sta?
Prendersi cura è fare trovare il pasto caldo?
Lavare i calzini, stirare, pulire ecc..ecc..ecc...

Tutto questo è estremamente deresponsabilizzante...

Gode per grazia ricevuta?
Ma dove siamo?

Per fortuna che so nella mia pelle cosa significa per me prendersi cura di me...ma porc...ma porc...

Godere di una donna per grazia ricevuta mi fa semplicemente cascare il ciccio in fondo alle braghe...

Piuttosto mi pare che Sabina lotti giorno per giorno per non fare in modo che l'altro non diventi troppo importante per lei...in altri termini che non sono certo quelli emotivi o affettivi...

Siamo esseri umani...non cose, non funzioni, non ruoli, siamo esseri umani...

Casomai di le cose come stanno...
I prezzi da pagare sovente sono alti, i rischi troppi...ecc..ecc..ecc...
Magari prova a dire che coltivare seriamente una relazione adulterina provoca uno snervamento interiore non da poco...

Ma non siamo macchine...
Cazzo...la tenerezza...xd...cazzo...


----------



## contepinceton (18 Marzo 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Chiara quello che fa lei è evdientemente una doppia vita sdoppiata. Ma non sdoppiata come pregio di riuscire a dividere le due cose, ma come qualcosa di malato. Due vite, una come madre e come moglie, l'altra come una donna che ha un rappporto che c'è finchè si vuole farlo andare avanti...come quello dei 20 enni!  Due persone diverse che si alternano consciamente nella vita e lei che ha bisogno di sfogarsi qui perchè??? perchè se no crollerebbe.
> Considera che io sono conoscio di avere due personalità distinte anche se simili che si alternano in dipendenza dal dolore e quindi cambiano anche le mie reazioni, il tutto con una bella memoria comune. Una volta posso essere pericoloso, un'altra posso essere calmo e comprensivo. Che dirti il dolore mi ha fatto crescere questa nuova difesa.


Non è che crollerebbe...sciocco uomo...ha capito invece che suo malgrado o per fortuna...non è affatto sola...a vivere in un certo modo certe cose...


----------



## Daniele (18 Marzo 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Non è che crollerebbe...sciocco uomo...ha capito invece che suo malgrado o per fortuna...non è affatto sola...a vivere in un certo modo certe cose...


No no, lei è proprio sola ed è anche preoccupante, quasi a livello della Elisa dei migliori tempi (che oltretutto non si fa sentire, sarà andata dal suo finto ammmmore???), una mancanza di lucidità totale nella quale ruba tanto ma davvvero tanto ai suoi figli e a suo marito. Perchè dico questo? Perchè certe cose si vedono e si sentono, uno può essere capace di sdoppiarsi ma suo marito avrà compreso che c'è qualcosa di sbagliato e questa condizione va indirettamente sui figli. Non si vede, è impalpabile ma c'è!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (18 Marzo 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> CHI LO DICE XD...
> Ma ti rendi conto quanto è pesante prendersi cura di una persona...solo perchè ti tocca farlo per decreto ministeriale?
> Solo perchè magari sei incastrata dentro un ruolo? Un ruolo che altri ti hanno imposto, o che tu ti sei autoimposta...
> 
> ...


 
Che dirti.

Puoi continuare a raccontartela da qui al giorno del giudizio, puoi inventarti il tipo di relazione che vuoi con gli ingredienti che vuoi.

Puoi costruirti una realtà parallela dove ficcarci tutto quello che cerchi.

*Tu continui a dimenticare che quando si parla di tradimento ci si muove in un sistema di riferimento non ufficiale, dove non esistono diritti.*

Diritti alla tenerezza, alla comprensione, all'amore....
in una relazione clandestina questi diritti sai bene dove puoi attaccarteli.

:mrgreen:  (IMHO, of course)


----------



## lothar57 (18 Marzo 2011)

Venerdi'sera,casualmente,ho visto un servizio che le Iene hanno fatto su Gleeden,l'argomento stuzzica perche'ci riguarda..qualcuno l'ha visto??


----------



## Chiara Matraini (18 Marzo 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> *Ma non siamo macchine...*
> Cazzo...la tenerezza...xd...cazzo...


 
E poi parla per te.

Io sono una macchina da guerra.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (18 Marzo 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Venerdi'sera,casualmente,ho visto un servizio che le Iene hanno fatto su Gleeden,l'argomento stuzzica perche'ci riguarda..qualcuno l'ha visto??


 
Tesoro...hai proprio un _esprit d'éscalier_ 

Arrivi tardi.


----------



## Daniele (18 Marzo 2011)

Non so, trovo soltanto io in Chiara una certa coerenza di forma e di modi??? (solo un piccolo difetto nella forma), non chiede da un rapporto extra quello che non le serve, non chiede da un rapporto che non è considerato come tale diritti, non chiede nulla.
Chiara non mi piace il tradimento, ma il tuo modo è lo stato dell'arte, decisamente (non lo condivido, eh!)


----------



## Sabina (18 Marzo 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Sono convinta che tu non abdichi al tuo ruolo di madre.
> 
> Da come ti descrivi sei una madre anche per LUI.
> Subordini te stessa ai suoi desideri (leggi il grassetto), come si fa solitamente per i figli.
> ...


Credo di poterti rassicurare per la mia salute mentale. Mi rendo conto che sto facendo un percorso, ma se ne sentirò il bisogno sarò la prima a decidere di farmi aiutare.

Io non ci trovo nulla di poco sano nel desiderare di condividere qualcosa di più con lui, ma non cerco un altro rapporto matrimoniale, visto che mi sta stretto quello che ho.
Non subordino me stessa ai suoi desideri, veramente non lo faccio neanche per i figli. Ho una vita così impegnata che sarebbe veramente difficile essere sempre disponibile per lui. Ci si viene incontro in base agli impegni di entrambi. Posso sembrare fragile da quello che scrivo qui, ma non lo sono.... in apparenza sembro una fragile gattina, ma c'è una tigre dentro di me.
Non capisco... ne ho passate tante. Quando finirà anche questa si andrà avanti con la vita... forte come sempre.


----------



## lothar57 (18 Marzo 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Tesoro...hai proprio un _esprit d'éscalier_
> 
> Arrivi tardi.


Scusa e'la maledetta festa....penso sempre oggi sia lunedi'....
Le Iene erano mercoledi'sera....ieri l'altro insomma..ma ne avete gia'parlato qua'??


----------



## Sabina (18 Marzo 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Che dirti.
> 
> Puoi continuare a raccontartela da qui al giorno del giudizio, puoi inventarti il tipo di relazione che vuoi con gli ingredienti che vuoi.
> 
> ...


Questi non sono diritti... si da' e si riceve quel che si sente, sia in una relazione coniugale, che da compagni che clandestina.
Quando questa relazione non mi darà più niente allora sara' giunto il momento di andare via.


----------



## Sabina (18 Marzo 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> No no, lei è proprio sola ed è anche preoccupante, quasi a livello della Elisa dei migliori tempi (che oltretutto non si fa sentire, sarà andata dal suo finto ammmmore???), una mancanza di lucidità totale nella quale ruba tanto ma davvvero tanto ai suoi figli e a suo marito. Perchè dico questo? Perchè certe cose si vedono e si sentono, uno può essere capace di sdoppiarsi ma suo marito avrà compreso che c'è qualcosa di sbagliato e questa condizione va indirettamente sui figli. Non si vede, è impalpabile ma c'è!


Io non sono e non mi sento sola... dirò di più, la solitudine non mi fa paura.
I figli lasciali fuori... sono sempre la stessa mamma, attenta e disponibile... anzi forse più tranquilla. Mio marito non e' uno stupido.


----------



## Mari' (18 Marzo 2011)




----------



## Daniele (18 Marzo 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Io non sono e non mi sento sola... dirò di più, la solitudine non mi fa paura.
> I figli lasciali fuori... sono sempre la stessa mamma, attenta e disponibile... anzi forse più tranquilla. Mio marito non e' uno stupido.


Essere disponibile, attenta e via dicendo non basta per nascondere uno status sbagliato ai figli, che sono quelli che si accorgono per primi se qualcosa non va in un genitore ma non sanno contestualizzare. Sai quanti figli senza sapere il perchè sono convinti di essere la causa della separazione dei genitori ed invece c'è in mezzo solo un fatto di corna del cazzo? Puoi dire quello che vuoi ad un ragazzino, puoi dirgli che sono il papà e a mamma che non vanno più daccordo, ma dentro di sè ci sarà sempre il dubbio che la colpa sia sua.
Purtroppo Sabina per quanto dici, tuo marito o è un grande stupido (essere usato per anni da una donna come te è da stupidi) oppure ha semplicemente una fiducia enorme in te, una fiducia che pochi uomini proverebbero per la propria donna e questa spezzandosi non creerebbe solo dolore, ma danni, ma in fondo che ti frega, se ci scopi ancora con il tuo riccetto e sei consapevole di questo dimostri che del padre dei tuoi figli non te ne frega una beneamata cippa. Sabina, lascialo e non dire figli destra e figli sinistra, lascialo per lui, ha pari diritto dei tuoi figli di vivere bene o almeno di non subire una ferita mortale come quella che vorresti infliggergli tu.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (18 Marzo 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> *Questi non sono diritti...* si da' e si riceve quel che si sente, sia in una relazione coniugale, che da compagni che clandestina.
> Quando questa relazione non mi darà più niente allora sara' giunto il momento di andare via.


 
Rispondevo al Conte, infatti.


----------



## Daniele (18 Marzo 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Rispondevo al Conte, infatti.


Chiara, però noti in Sabina un concetto Kleenex ddei rapporti umani? Utili finchè c'è bisogno come dei kleenex quando c'è il raffreddore, subito dimenticati dopo. Sembra tutta una grande pubblicità Vodafone " E tutto gira intorno a te!". Ovvio che pensando solo a sè stessi le cose vanno bene, ma c'è da dire che non tutti pensano solo a sè stessi e quindi che succede? C'è chi prende e a prescindere supponendo che tutti facciano così (per i ladri sono tutti ladri) e c'è chi in buona fede crede alle balle dette ed è capace di dare felicemente...finendo ad essere usato come persona. Non so, ma in questo atteggiamento Kleenex della persona ci vedo moto poco rispetto per l'essere umano che ha un minimo di intelligenza.


----------



## Simy (18 Marzo 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Chiara, però noti in Sabina un concetto Kleenex ddei rapporti umani? Utili finchè c'è bisogno come dei kleenex quando c'è il raffreddore, subito dimenticati dopo. Sembra tutta una grande pubblicità Vodafone " E tutto gira intorno a te!". Ovvio che pensando solo a sè stessi le cose vanno bene, ma c'è da dire che non tutti pensano solo a sè stessi e quindi che succede? C'è chi prende e a prescindere supponendo che tutti facciano così (per i ladri sono tutti ladri) e c'è chi in buona fede crede alle balle dette ed è capace di dare felicemente...finendo ad essere usato come persona. Non so, ma in questo atteggiamento Kleenex della persona ci vedo moto poco rispetto per l'essere umano che ha un minimo di intelligenza.


 mi dispice Daniele ma non ritengo che Saby sia la persona che descrivi tu...:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


----------



## Tubarao (18 Marzo 2011)

Ma se a me _dopo _venisse fame e mi venisse voglia di farmi, ad esempio, una carbonara, dite che a lei dovrei lasciarla digiuna e prepararla solo per me perchè fra amanti niente coccole ? Basta saperle certe cose 

:mrgreen:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (18 Marzo 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ma se a me _dopo _venisse fame e mi venisse voglia di farmi, ad esempio, una carbonara, dite che a lei dovrei lasciarla digiuna e prepararla solo per me perchè fra amanti niente coccole ? Basta saperle certe cose
> 
> :mrgreen:



Ma sei tu che la fai a lei !!!!!

Dici niente, tesoro.......:mexican:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (18 Marzo 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Credo di poterti rassicurare per la mia salute mentale. Mi rendo conto che sto facendo un percorso, ma se ne sentirò il bisogno sarò la prima a decidere di farmi aiutare.
> 
> Io non ci trovo nulla di poco sano nel desiderare di condividere qualcosa di più con lui, ma non cerco un altro rapporto matrimoniale, visto che mi sta stretto quello che ho.
> Non subordino me stessa ai suoi desideri, veramente non lo faccio neanche per i figli. Ho una vita così impegnata che sarebbe veramente difficile essere sempre disponibile per lui. Ci si viene incontro in base agli impegni di entrambi. Posso sembrare fragile da quello che scrivo qui, ma non lo sono.... in apparenza sembro una fragile gattina, ma c'è una tigre dentro di me.
> Non capisco... ne ho passate tante. Quando finirà anche questa si andrà avanti con la vita... forte come sempre.


Leggi questa storia, Sabina.

Un giorno Marì mi chiese se non mi sentissi abbruttita nello spirito, per quello che facevo e faccio.
E io le risposi che sì, mi sentivo come imbarbarita nei pensieri e nei costumi. 

Ti ricordi la storia dei regni romano-barbarici?

C'erano delle popolazioni barbare che vivevano ai confini dell'Impero Romano, libere e selvagge. Ogni tanto facevano qualche bella incursione all'interno dell'Impero, superando momentaneamente quei confini.
Rubavano, razziavano, stupravano,uccidevano e poi scappavano.
Per il resto del tempo però, cominciarono anche a instaurare relazioni pacifiche con i romani che vivevano presso i confini.

Ad un certo punto si misero in testa di raggiungere Roma, il cuore stesso dell'Impero, perchè pensavano di essere forti abbastanza: in realtà erano soggiogati dal suo potere, dalla sua cultura e dalla sua regalità. Approfondirono le incursioni, le trasformarono in viaggi lunghi e pericolosi, con l'illusione di conquistare di più.
In realtà furono conquistati loro, e si accorsero a proprie spese che non c'era più nulla di regale, che la città da essi sognata non esisteva più , ma era rimasto solo il suo MITO.

Da questa compenetrazione di culture, da questo VENIRSI INCONTRO si formarono dei regni molto instabili, precari, momentanei...nessuno di essi si avvicinò anche solo pallidamente allo splendore dell' Impero Romano 

Ecco, vedi un pò tu: rifletti.


----------



## Tubarao (18 Marzo 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Da questa compenetrazione di culture, da questo VENIRSI INCONTRO si formarono dei regni molto instabili, precari, momentanei...nessuno di essi si avvicinò anche solo pallidamente allo splendore dell' Impero Romano
> 
> Ecco, vedi un pò tu: rifletti.


Del resto, se al motto di DIVIDE et Impera, ci abbiamo fatto quel pòpò di Impero un motivo ci sarà


----------



## Sabina (18 Marzo 2011)

antarctica ha detto:


> semplicemente perfetto!
> 
> stavo leggendo un po', e non capivo cosa avessero a che fare molti post col "tradimento" o l'esser "amanti"; cominciava a sembrare un Forum di "innamorati" e non capivo dove ero finito...
> 
> ...


Ciao e benvenuto 

Se tu vuoi questo troverai una persona a cui va bene questo. Sarò io la "diversa". Il sesso da solo non mi dice niente... e non mi piace il sesso dolce per intenderci. Solo che ci deve essere qualcosa di più da parte sua... dolcezza (ma non eccessiva), senso dell'humour, intelligenza. Pretendo troppo... beh altrimenti piuttosto vado a fare shopping o un qualsiasi corso e per il resto mi arrangio da sola. 
Il mondo e' vario


----------



## Daniele (18 Marzo 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> mi dispice Daniele ma non ritengo che Saby sia la persona che descrivi tu...:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


Io la descrivo come si descrive da sola, dietro tutte quelle belle parole ci sono tanti "Io", "io", "io" ecc. ecc. Semplicemente è una opportunista velata da tante belle parole, si sa vendere benissimo, ma rimane una opportunista. 
Simy ci sono persone che in maniera superficiale giudichiamo male ed altre bene perchè guardiamo solo i modi, la realtà  è che i modi sono solo un modo usato da alcuni per dissimulare la loro vera natura.
Perchè dico questo??? Faccio una domanda a Sabina direttamente, non ti mettesti con tuo marito perchè era un porto sicuro? Non ti innamorasti poi di un altro lasciandolo? Poi quando finì non tornasti al tuo porto sicuro? Adesso hai forse un amante e quindi senza dire niente per quel legame che tu chiami sempre figli non ti sei allontanata ancora? Quando finirai non tornerai come sempre al porto sicuro? Adesso come lo vogliamo chiamare questo???
Io lo chiamo opportunismo, senza troppe belle parole e senza tanta simpatia.
Totale? Lei potrà risultare una romantica e bla bla bla, ma tolta questa cosa, lei tradisce sessualmente suo marito con un altrettanto squallido personaggio altrettanto sposato che fu beccato e continua la cosa...quindi cosa è tutto questo se non uno squallido opportunismo medio borghese?


----------



## Sabina (18 Marzo 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Leggi questa storia, Sabina.
> 
> Un giorno Marì mi chiese se non mi sentissi abbruttita nello spirito, per quello che facevo e faccio.
> E io le risposi che sì, mi sentivo come imbarbarita nei pensieri e nei costumi.
> ...


Questa parte storica la sto facendo con mio figlio adesso.
Quello che mi chiedo Chiara e' che problema c'è?  Perché io non sono più quella pre-tradimento, ma non sono neanche quella di qualche mese fa. Tu vivi le tue storie alla tua maniera e io alla mia. 
Hai paura che mi faccia male? Io no. 
Temi che stia soffrendo? Anzi... 
Temi che faccia qualche sconsideratezza quale lasciare mio marito per l'altro? Se dovessi arrivare a separarmi non lo farei per questo, come non sono arrivata a tradire perché innamorata (anche se durante ci siamo innamorati). Non sono neanche così sicura che vorrei convivere ancora con un altro uomo. Ho i figli (non riuscirei portare in casa un altro uomo) e un'anima libera.


----------



## Mari' (18 Marzo 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Io la descrivo come si descrive da sola, dietro tutte quelle belle parole ci sono tanti "Io", "io", "io" ecc. ecc. Semplicemente è una opportunista velata da tante belle parole, si sa vendere benissimo, ma rimane una opportunista.
> Simy ci sono persone che in maniera superficiale giudichiamo male ed altre bene perchè guardiamo solo i modi, la realtà  è che i modi sono solo un modo usato da alcuni per dissimulare la loro vera natura.
> Perchè dico questo??? Faccio una domanda a Sabina direttamente, non ti mettesti con tuo marito perchè era un porto sicuro? Non ti innamorasti poi di un altro lasciandolo? Poi quando finì non tornasti al tuo porto sicuro? Adesso hai forse un amante e quindi senza dire niente per quel legame che tu chiami sempre figli non ti sei allontanata ancora? Quando finirai non tornerai come sempre al porto sicuro? Adesso come lo vogliamo chiamare questo???
> Io lo chiamo opportunismo, senza troppe belle parole e senza tanta simpatia.
> Totale? Lei potrà risultare una romantica e bla bla bla, ma tolta questa cosa, lei tradisce sessualmente suo marito con un altrettanto squallido personaggio altrettanto sposato che fu beccato e continua la cosa...quindi cosa è tutto questo se non uno squallido opportunismo medio borghese?


Daniele a volte sei tenero  ... questa tua ostinazione a voler cambiare le persone  fortunatamente non siamo tutti uguali (sai che noia se lo fossimo? :rotfl e, ognuno e' norma di se stesso ... rassegnati, lascia la liberta' agli altri di essere quello che vogliono essere ... fai il bravo, suvvvia! :mrgreen: :up:


----------



## Sabina (18 Marzo 2011)

antarctica ha detto:


> ciao e massimo rispetto della tua posizione, sia chiaro!
> 
> mi va bene anche lo humor e l'uso del cervello ancor prima;
> ma tradire per me non è innamorarsi ancora ed ancora...
> ...


Ti sei spiegato benissimo... mi sa che sono io che non sono fatta per tradire 
Ma raccontaci la tua storia in un nuovo thread quando e se avrai voglia...


----------



## Daniele (18 Marzo 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> .


Tuo marito non sarà stupido, ma mi sa proprio che sia il re degli allocchi, ma per davvero!!! Se tu gli avessi chiuso la porta in faccia, non pensi forse che avrebbe avuto una vita stupenda comunque davanti? pensaci bene al gioco degli "E se..." perchè gli e se valgono per chiunque.
Io per esempio anche se in reale disagio con una persona non mi svendo tradendo e tradendomi, vivere sapendo di essere una merdaccia non fa per me, lascio sapendo che darò un dolore, ma io a prescindere ci sarò sempre per quella persona...cosa che fu usata dalla mia ex per la morte di suo nonno, pur sapendo che io non avrei mai agito in quel modo se tradito.


----------



## Sabina (18 Marzo 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Tuo marito non sarà stupido, ma mi sa proprio che sia il re degli allocchi, ma per davvero!!! Se tu gli avessi chiuso la porta in faccia, non pensi forse che avrebbe avuto una vita stupenda comunque davanti? pensaci bene al gioco degli "E se..." perchè gli e se valgono per chiunque.
> Io per esempio anche se in reale disagio con una persona non mi svendo tradendo e tradendomi, vivere sapendo di essere una merdaccia non fa per me, lascio sapendo che darò un dolore, ma io a prescindere ci sarò sempre per quella persona...cosa che fu usata dalla mia ex per la morte di suo nonno, pur sapendo che io non avrei mai agito in quel modo se tradito.


Guarda mi sono esposta anche già troppo... trovo inutile un confronto in questo modo perché mancano tante cose di cui non posso parlare.
Se ora tornassi indietro forse non rifarei le stesse scelte. Ma quando le ho fatte non erano scelte per opportunismo.
Il tuo rancore, i tuoi pensieri spesso mi provocano ansia.... se il mio lui fosse così e me ne accorgessi dopo anni, mi sentirei ancora più tradita che non da un tradimento con un'altra.


----------



## zona del disastro (18 Marzo 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Tuo marito non sarà stupido, ma mi sa proprio che sia il re degli allocchi, ma per davvero!!! Se tu gli avessi chiuso la porta in faccia, non pensi forse che avrebbe avuto una vita stupenda comunque davanti? pensaci bene al gioco degli "E se..." perchè gli e se valgono per chiunque.
> Io per esempio anche se in reale disagio con una persona non mi svendo tradendo e tradendomi, vivere sapendo di essere una merdaccia non fa per me, lascio sapendo che darò un dolore, ma io a prescindere ci sarò sempre per quella persona...cosa che fu usata dalla mia ex per la morte di suo nonno, pur sapendo che io non avrei mai agito in quel modo se tradito.


 
Ehi ehi...lasciatemi stare Sabina ok?:incazzato:
Una persona che trova la parola giusta al momento giusto, detta con garbo e delicatezza.
Non me la toccate ok?


----------



## Daniele (18 Marzo 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Guarda mi sono esposta anche già troppo... trovo inutile un confronto in questo modo perché mancano tante cose di cui non posso parlare.
> Se ora tornassi indietro forse non rifarei le stesse scelte. Ma quando le ho fatte non erano scelte per opportunismo.
> Il tuo rancore, i tuoi pensieri spesso mi provocano ansia.... se il mio lui fosse così e me ne accorgessi dopo anni, mi sentirei ancora più tradita che non da un tradimento con un'altra.


Se tuo marito lo scoprisse potrebbe diventare come me, non temere, poi gli daresti contro perchè il dolore lo ha sopraffatto e lui è un cattivone che ha rovinato tutto. Non ti preoccupare, cose già sentite. Io ti faccio venire ansia??? Ma cosa vuoi, comprensione per le tue merdate? Ma pigliati comprensione da chi è come te, dai tuoi simili di basso rango che se hanno un problema scopano con piacere, non temere da chi è peggio di te non potrai che avere gentilezze.
Io sono cambiato grazie a quella baldracca della mia ex, quello che sono non mi piace per nulla, ma ormai sono questa cosa e pensa la cosa peggiore devo sopportare questa mia condizione fino alla mia morte che provai ad anticipare, indovina perchè??? Alla fine prendo questa come la mia croce, sono diventato cattivo, orribile, un mostro, ma se è volere divino che io sia così, perfetto, farò la mia parte in questo merdoso mondo. Così avrò più forza per fare la cosa orribile che dovrò fare, questo si, questa vincenda mi ha tolto alcuni piccoli freni.


----------



## Sabina (18 Marzo 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Se tuo marito lo scoprisse potrebbe diventare come me, non temere, poi gli daresti contro perchè il dolore lo ha sopraffatto e lui è un cattivone che ha rovinato tutto. Non ti preoccupare, cose già sentite. Io ti faccio venire ansia??? Ma cosa vuoi, comprensione per le tue merdate? Ma pigliati comprensione da chi è come te, dai tuoi simili di basso rango che se hanno un problema scopano con piacere, non temere da chi è peggio di te non potrai che avere gentilezze.
> Io sono cambiato grazie a quella baldracca della mia ex, quello che sono non mi piace per nulla, ma ormai sono questa cosa e pensa la cosa peggiore devo sopportare questa mia condizione fino alla mia morte che provai ad anticipare, indovina perchè??? Alla fine prendo questa come la mia croce, sono diventato cattivo, orribile, un mostro, ma se è volere divino che io sia così, perfetto, farò la mia parte in questo merdoso mondo. Così avrò più forza per fare la cosa orribile che dovrò fare, questo si, questa vincenda mi ha tolto alcuni piccoli freni.


Io non sono qui per cercare comprensione. Perché dovrei?
E' solo che la tua e' spesso cattiveria gratuita che non serve a nessuno se non a te stesso per scaricare la tua rabbia. 
Le persone devono maturare le proprie decisioni, devono seguire un loro percorso per poter scegliere. Non possono farlo gli altri per loro, a prescindendere da quanto sia sbagliato quello che fanno.


----------



## Sabina (18 Marzo 2011)

zona del disastro ha detto:


> Ehi ehi...lasciatemi stare Sabina ok?:incazzato:
> Una persona che trova la parola giusta al momento giusto, detta con garbo e delicatezza.
> Non me la toccate ok?


Grazie Zona.


----------



## xfactor (18 Marzo 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Grazie Zona.




e voi non toccatemi Daniele, altrimenti son cazzi!:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


----------



## contepinceton (19 Marzo 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> No no, lei è proprio sola ed è anche preoccupante, quasi a livello della Elisa dei migliori tempi (che oltretutto non si fa sentire, sarà andata dal suo finto ammmmore???), una mancanza di lucidità totale nella quale ruba tanto ma davvvero tanto ai suoi figli e a suo marito. Perchè dico questo? Perchè certe cose si vedono e si sentono, uno può essere capace di sdoppiarsi ma suo marito avrà compreso che c'è qualcosa di sbagliato e questa condizione va indirettamente sui figli. Non si vede, è impalpabile ma c'è!


E tu continui a parlare di cose che non conosci.
Usciamo a cena io te e sabina...
Cosa scommetti che da me si sente capita e da te no?
Continui come un assurdo regista proiettare cose che esistono solo nella tua testa e che non hanno nessun riferimento reale con quello che vive sabina.
Infatti non c'è nessun sdoppiamento.
Nessuno.

Sembra che tu la veda così...Sabina è come lo sfigato Paperino che di notte si trasforma in Paperinik. 
Non è così...ma quanto insomma assomiglia...ad un equilibrio di forze in campo.
Ohi, se un giorno qualche fune si rompe ecc..ecc..vedrà il da farsi eh?

Grande adulta, vaccinata, responsabile, per nulla idiota...ecc..ecc.ecc...

Lei mi guarda e mi dice...Ciò Conte a me è successa così nella vita.


----------



## Mari' (19 Marzo 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XcAZln8pAak

​


----------



## contepinceton (19 Marzo 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Che dirti.
> 
> Puoi continuare a raccontartela da qui al giorno del giudizio, puoi inventarti il tipo di relazione che vuoi con gli ingredienti che vuoi.
> 
> ...


Non diritti...
Bisogni.
In amore (IMHO, of course), non esistono diritti.
Infatti molte relazione clandestine si basano sul reciproco bisogno di incontrarsi...non certo sul diritto che uno impone all'altro.
Caso mai tu parlavi di certe imposizioni maschili della serie:
Ci si vede quando lo dico io.
Dove lo dico io.
Quando lo dico io.
Prendere o lasciare.

Nel mio mondo 9 donne su 10, ti direbbero vai a fare in culo portatore si sacro membro.


----------



## Sterminator (19 Marzo 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XcAZln8pAak
> 
> ​


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

chi sa, fa...chi non sa, insegna...

(Uhe Chio Let...mi' zio...)

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (19 Marzo 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> chi sa, fa...chi non sa, insegna...
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



:updue:


:rofl::rofl:​


----------



## contepinceton (19 Marzo 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Credo di poterti rassicurare per la mia salute mentale. Mi rendo conto che sto facendo un percorso, ma se ne sentirò il bisogno sarò la prima a decidere di farmi aiutare.
> 
> Io non ci trovo nulla di poco sano nel desiderare di condividere qualcosa di più con lui, ma non cerco un altro rapporto matrimoniale, visto che mi sta stretto quello che ho.
> Non subordino me stessa ai suoi desideri, veramente non lo faccio neanche per i figli. Ho una vita così impegnata che sarebbe veramente difficile essere sempre disponibile per lui. Ci si viene incontro in base agli impegni di entrambi. Posso sembrare fragile da quello che scrivo qui, ma non lo sono.... in apparenza sembro una fragile gattina, ma c'è una tigre dentro di me.
> Non capisco... ne ho passate tante. Quando finirà anche questa si andrà avanti con la vita... forte come sempre.


Ma quello che io non riesco a capire è?
Ma siamo univoci?
Cosa siamo prese dell'energia elettrica ad un formato?
Sono basito...
Ma sono sicuro di una cosa...
Io non appaio mai identico a persone diverse, ne consegue, che ognuno di noi intesse con ogni persona che incontra un rapporto unico e speciale no?

Non penso si possa confrontare quello matrimoniale con altri.
Quello è unico...soprattutto nel male: nelle mancanze...ecc..ecc..ecc..


----------



## contepinceton (19 Marzo 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Venerdi'sera,casualmente,ho visto un servizio che le Iene hanno fatto su Gleeden,l'argomento stuzzica perche'ci riguarda..qualcuno l'ha visto??


Io no...
Ma mi dicono che tu sei esperto di quei siti...se tua moglie ti becca che hai speso soldi lì...sai cosa capita?


----------



## contepinceton (19 Marzo 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Questi non sono diritti... si da' e si riceve quel che si sente, sia in una relazione coniugale, che da compagni che clandestina.
> Quando questa relazione non mi darà più niente allora sara' giunto il momento di andare via.


Anch'io la penso così.
Se non si dà e non si riceve niente...una relazione muore nella noia. Nel nulla. Si spegne da sè...


----------



## contepinceton (19 Marzo 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


>


La bandiera del conte no?
E sai che rottura di maroni quando vengono:
1) A toglierti le mani dagli occhi
2) A ripeteterti all'infinito sempre le stesse cose che non ti interessano un cazzo, perchè sono cazzi altrui.
3) A chiederti all'infinito sempre le stesse cose?

Invece delle tre scimmie ci sono tre teschi no?


----------



## contepinceton (19 Marzo 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ma se a me _dopo _venisse fame e mi venisse voglia di farmi, ad esempio, una carbonara, dite che a lei dovrei lasciarla digiuna e prepararla solo per me perchè fra amanti niente coccole ? Basta saperle certe cose
> 
> :mrgreen:


Mio caro...
La mia unica fantastica cena al lume di candela...
Non l'ho certo avuta da mia moglie eh?


----------



## zona del disastro (19 Marzo 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Non diritti...
> Bisogni.
> In amore (IMHO, of course), non esistono diritti.
> Infatti molte relazione clandestine si basano sul reciproco bisogno di incontrarsi...non certo sul diritto che uno impone all'altro.
> ...


Veramente sono imposizioni che io ho subito e subisco dalla mia amante femmina quindi occhio a generalizzare, le femmine fanno quello che facevano solo i maschi fino a 50 anni fa.


----------



## Daniele (19 Marzo 2011)

zona del disastro ha detto:


> Veramente sono imposizioni che io ho subito e subisco dalla mia amante femmina quindi occhio a generalizzare, le femmine fanno quello che facevano solo i maschi fino a 50 anni fa.


E tu stai con una uoma???? ma lascia perdere!!!


----------



## Quibbelqurz (19 Marzo 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XcAZln8pAak
> 
> ​


 Per trovarlo si doveva sapere tutto :rotfl:


----------



## Sabina (19 Marzo 2011)

xfactor ha detto:


> e voi non toccatemi Daniele, altrimenti son cazzi!:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


:rotfl:


----------



## Daniele (19 Marzo 2011)

http://www.animaliitaliani.com/cervo.htm

Ok, andate a leggere nel link e licccate su "ascolta il verso"...potrebbe essere vostra moglie o vostro marito che si lamenta :mexican:


----------



## Mari' (19 Marzo 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> http://www.animaliitaliani.com/cervo.htm
> 
> Ok, andate a leggere nel link e licccate su "ascolta il verso"...potrebbe essere vostra moglie o vostro marito che si lamenta :mexican:



Daniele sii serio  .


----------



## Daniele (19 Marzo 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Daniele sii serio  .


Sono serio! Visto che è di moda chiamare i traditi "cornuti" voglio rendere noto a chi tradisce che prese per il culo subiranno i relativi partner, oltre il danno la beffa.


----------



## Mari' (19 Marzo 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Sono serio! Visto che è di moda chiamare i traditi "cornuti" voglio rendere noto a chi tradisce che prese per il culo subiranno i relativi partner, oltre il danno la beffa.


Pensi che a loro importa? :mrgreen:


----------



## Daniele (19 Marzo 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Pensi che a loro importa? :mrgreen:


Ma a lorro importa dei "figli" se ne hanno...il donatore di sperma o la affittuaria dell'utero contano poco davvero in quanto sono solo oggetti.


----------



## contepinceton (20 Marzo 2011)

zona del disastro ha detto:


> Veramente sono imposizioni che io ho subito e subisco dalla mia amante femmina quindi occhio a generalizzare, le femmine fanno quello che facevano solo i maschi fino a 50 anni fa.


Lo so...esistono ancora le comandone...
Ma il modello è in estinzione...
Difficile trovare una trentenne comandona...


----------



## contepinceton (20 Marzo 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ma a lorro importa dei "figli" se ne hanno...il donatore di sperma o la affittuaria dell'utero contano poco davvero in quanto sono solo oggetti.


Biologicamente e qui chiamo in causa alce...
Il maschio tende a ingravidare più femmine possibili, e al tempo stesso vuole essere certo di non allevare prole non sua...è genetica eh?


----------



## Mari' (21 Marzo 2011)

antarctica ha detto:


> ma non credo che vi sia bisogno di un nuovo thread!
> 
> ho una storia di sesso da circa vent'anni con una donna; lei era anche innamorata, ma io no! essendo molto coinvolti carnalmente, la storia è continuata senza alcun problema di ulteriori coinvolgimenti sentimentali!
> ognuno dei due, nel frattempo, si è sposato, ma la nostra relazione sempre basata solo su sesso, continua; inoltre, ho avuto occasione per avere altre brevi o brevissime storie, ma sempre e solo basate sul sesso!
> ...


Il post che hai quotato mi era scappato, grazie


----------



## Mari' (21 Marzo 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Ti sei spiegato benissimo... *mi sa che sono io che non sono fatta per tradire *
> Ma raccontaci la tua storia in un nuovo thread quando e se avrai voglia...





:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

:risata::risata::risata:

:rofl::rofl::rofl:​


----------



## Mari' (21 Marzo 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Leggi questa storia, Sabina.
> 
> Un giorno Marì mi chiese se non mi sentissi abbruttita nello spirito, per quello che facevo e faccio.
> E io le risposi che sì, mi sentivo come imbarbarita nei pensieri e nei costumi.
> ...




Chiara (non solo di nick ) dove sei finita  sono giorni che non ti leggo


----------



## Mari' (21 Marzo 2011)

Voglio fare una confessione  di tutte le donne traditrici del forum le mie preferite sono Chiara e Quintitina :yes: ammiro la loro sincerita', chiarezza ed onesta', punto. :linguaccia:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (21 Marzo 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Voglio fare una confessione  di tutte le donne traditrici del forum le mie preferite sono Chiara e Quintitina :yes: ammiro la loro sincerita', chiarezza ed onesta', punto. :linguaccia:



Ti ringrazio Marì

Io però sono sincera, chiara ed onesta qui dentro, con voi... perché non ho niente da perdere

però con altre persone (mio marito in primis) non lo sono affatto... anzi, tutt'altro

Come ho già detto altrove, non mi reputo una persona schifosa (o qual era l'aggettivo usato da Daniele per riferirsi ai traditori? non mi ricordo più...), però non sono nemmeno uno stinco di santa. E a dire il vero non capisco molto bene perché tu e Daniele (che siete sempre così intransigenti con tutti i traditori) mi abbiate presa in simpatia e siate così indulgenti con me


----------



## Chiara Matraini (21 Marzo 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Chiara (non solo di nick ) dove sei finita  sono giorni che non ti leggo



Ciao Marì...ho avuto un week end impegnativo 

Poi sta arrivando la primavera, finalmente!!!


----------



## Mari' (21 Marzo 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Ti ringrazio Marì
> 
> Io però sono sincera, chiara ed onesta qui dentro, con voi... perché non ho niente da perdere
> 
> ...


Nessuno lo e' 


Perche' ci sono tradimenti e Tradimenti.

Tu sei una donna forte che non la canta e non la canta agli altri, non sei in cerca di scuse (lo si e' capito) e sei pronta a pagarne il prezzo.

La tua sincerita' e onesta' e disarmante, non sei una  ipocrita ... stessa cosa vale per Chiara.  :mrgreen:


----------



## Mari' (21 Marzo 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ciao Marì...ho avuto un week end impegnativo
> 
> Poi sta arrivando la primavera, finalmente!!!



Da me piove, cazzo! :incazzato:


----------



## Amoremio (21 Marzo 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Da me piove, cazzo! :incazzato:


posto interessante 

dov'è che abiti esattamente? :carneval:


(ma togli la virgola chè mi interrompe il pensiero poetico, 
bè, ... poetico ....
diciamo ....prosaico)


----------



## Mari' (21 Marzo 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> posto interessante
> 
> dov'è che abiti esattamente? :carneval:



Sulla "Scacchiera dell'Etna"  esente di mosche e zanzare, garantito :mrgreen: :rotfl:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (21 Marzo 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Nessuno lo e'
> 
> 
> Perche' ci sono tradimenti e Tradimenti.
> ...



Magari io e Quintina siamo come due bambine un pò discole e come tali accettiamo anche qualche tiratina d'orecchi


----------



## Daniele (21 Marzo 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Come ho già detto altrove, non mi reputo una persona schifosa (o qual era l'aggettivo usato da Daniele per riferirsi ai traditori? non mi ricordo più...), però non sono nemmeno uno stinco di santa. E a dire il vero non capisco molto bene perché tu e Daniele (che siete sempre così intransigenti con tutti i traditori) mi abbiate presa in simpatia e siate così indulgenti con me


L'aggettivo è lurida o lurido per i maschi!! :up:
Quintina, tu e Chiara siete le uniche per me che saprebbero prendersi le loro responsabità, tutti gli altri parlano per frasi fatte, è questa la sensazione.


----------



## Mari' (21 Marzo 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> L'aggettivo è lurida o lurido per i maschi!! :up:
> Quintina, tu e Chiara siete le uniche per me che saprebbero prendersi le loro responsabità, *tutti gli altri parlano per frasi fatte*, è questa la sensazione.


... in piu' io le considero della mezze calze, e con questo ho detto tutto.


----------



## Daniele (21 Marzo 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... in piu' io le considero della mezze calze, e con questo ho detto tutto.


No, li considero anche meglio di me, ma comunque se le dicono da soli!!!


----------



## Mari' (21 Marzo 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> No, li considero anche meglio di me, ma comunque se le dicono da soli!!!



Non sono ne carne e ne pesce, sono un "ni" e "so" ... nella vita erriva il momento (per tutti) di fare delle scelte: Essere o non Essere, loro restano nell'anbiguo, rimandano le decisioni, vanno in cerca di giustificazioni, si piangono addosso del crudele destino, destino che si sono scelti da soli/e ... a loro fa comodo questa situazione ... Vizi privati e Pubbliche virtu'  .


----------



## zona del disastro (21 Marzo 2011)

*senza titolo:se lo mettono da soli*

Ergersi a giudice e censore degli altri utenti non mi pare corretto.
Credo che questo forum debba rispettare tutti quelli che lo frequentano.
Occhio alle scivolate.
Le torri d' avorio  sono per la vita di fuori, per chi ha le palle e i titoli, ovvio. Non per chi vomita veleno sugli altri al coperto dell' anonimato.
Un minimo di gentilezza non guasterebbe. La vita gia' e' tosta.
Saluti


----------



## Mari' (21 Marzo 2011)

zona del disastro ha detto:


> Ergersi a giudice e censore degli altri utenti non mi pare corretto.
> Credo che questo forum debba rispettare tutti quelli che lo frequentano.
> Occhio alle scivolate.
> Le torri d' avorio  sono per la vita di fuori, per chi ha le palle e i titoli, ovvio. Non per chi vomita veleno sugli altri al coperto dell' anonimato.
> ...


La vita non e' un sogno, la vita e' una realta' ... e qualche volta fa bene sbatterci il muso.


----------



## Nausicaa (21 Marzo 2011)

zona del disastro ha detto:


> Ergersi a giudice e censore degli altri utenti non mi pare corretto.
> Credo che questo forum debba rispettare tutti quelli che lo frequentano.
> Occhio alle scivolate.
> Le torri d' avorio  sono per la vita di fuori, per chi ha le palle e i titoli, ovvio. Non per chi vomita veleno sugli altri al coperto dell' anonimato.
> ...



Mi associo.


----------



## Mari' (21 Marzo 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> La vita non e' un sogno, la vita e' una realta' ... e qualche volta fa bene sbatterci il muso.


.


----------



## Mari' (21 Marzo 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Non sono ne carne e ne pesce, sono un "ni" e "so" ... nella vita erriva il momento (per tutti) di fare delle scelte: Essere o non Essere, loro restano nell'anbiguo, rimandano le decisioni, vanno in cerca di giustificazioni, si piangono addosso del crudele destino, destino che si sono scelti da soli/e ... a loro fa comodo questa situazione ... Vizi privati e Pubbliche virtu'  .



*.*

Grazie 


E come potresti?

La vita non e' buona e non e' cattiva, e' Reale ... spetta a noi la scelta e darle il giusto signicato.​


----------



## Mari' (21 Marzo 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Non sono ne carne e ne pesce, sono un "ni" e "so" ... nella vita erriva il momento (per tutti) di fare delle scelte: Essere o non Essere, loro restano nell'anbiguo, rimandano le decisioni, vanno in cerca di giustificazioni, si piangono addosso del crudele destino, destino che si sono scelti da soli/e ... a loro fa comodo questa situazione ... Vizi privati e Pubbliche virtu'  .



*.*

Grazie, amico mio discolo ​


----------



## Daniele (21 Marzo 2011)

Zona del disastro, ci sono traditori che raccontano quanto male stavano nel rapporto ed hanno tradito perchè portati a farlo (piece of shit, bastava lasciare prima), ci sono quelli che tradiscono per rompere un rapporto che se no non avrebbero coraggio di rompere, semplicemente rompono il giochetto e lo fanno per rendere quel rapporto merda liquida, anche qui, sempre vigliaccheria, poi ci sono i seriali che stanno in famiglia e scopano altrove perchè sessualmente insoddisfatti, sono quelli che fanno meno male forse, ma sono quelli che nessuno sinceramente vorrebbe in casa, gente inaffidabile, dice una cosa e ne fa un'altra.
Chi ha tradito ha scoperto una cosa di se stesso, di non essere una persona bella o di non essere una persona affidabile, chi ha avuto l'occasione di tradire e non lo ha fatto e magari è finito tradito, sinceramente è forse qualche gradino più in alto.
Ci vuole coerenza con quello che si è detto in passato, se una persona dice ad un'altra che la ama, almeno per il ricordo di quello che ha provato in passato non deve tradire, il tradimento equivale a tanta merda anche sul passato.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (21 Marzo 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Sulla "Scacchiera dell'Etna"  esente di mosche e zanzare, garantito :mrgreen: :rotfl:


 In bilico sul cratere? Quando vai in cucina qualcuno deve andare in salotto? :mrgreen:


----------



## Daniele (21 Marzo 2011)

antarctica ha detto:


> quanta retorica sprecata, quante pietre scagliate, per dei modesti peccatori...
> e, soprattutto, quanta acredine ed odio!
> 
> certo che non deve essere bello vivere con tanto veleno in corpo; come si fa ad ergersi a giudici senza essersi prima riappacificati con la vita e con il mondo?
> ...


Subendo certi comportamenti si impara a non pensare a certi traditori come esseri umani, ma più come "cose"! E certi sono trattati come oggetti.


----------



## Amoremio (22 Marzo 2011)

antarctica ha detto:


> quanta retorica sprecata, quante pietre scagliate, per dei modesti peccatori...
> e, soprattutto, quanta acredine ed odio!
> 
> certo che non deve essere bello vivere con tanto veleno in corpo; come si fa ad ergersi a giudici senza essersi prima riappacificati con la vita e con il mondo?
> ...


certo che non è bello
ma qui si viene anche per sfogarsi

e siccome quando si subisce un tradimento è fisiologico che la rabbia monti, meglio qui che in altro modo

d'altronde qui si legge anche tanta rabbia nei confronti dei traditi


----------



## contepinceton (22 Marzo 2011)

antarctica ha detto:


> penso che vi sia una netta differenza fra "sfogarsi" e "offendere" (viste le cose lette qui dentro) chi è espressione diversa da quel che siamo!
> 
> 
> ed ergersi a giudici delle vite altrui lo trovo presuntuoso...
> ...


Ma io trovo che ci siano persona divorate dall'odio eh?
Cosa capita?
Io vengo tradito.
Mi dico...mo sono l'unico sfigato tradito?
Quando un amico mi dice, non sapendo che sono tradito, sai mia moglie mi ha tradito...e me lo dice piangendo...io gli rispondo contento...mo me godo eh? Che qua non sia io l'unico sfigato del mondo ad essere tradito eh?

Così capita che ci siano persone che per noi diventano simulacri di chi ci ha ferito o fatto del male.
Hai avuto una pessima moglie?
Per soffrire meno, ti dici...maddai tutte le mogli sono pessime.


----------



## lothar57 (22 Marzo 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma io trovo che ci siano persona divorate dall'odio eh?
> Cosa capita?
> Io vengo tradito.
> Mi dico...mo sono l'unico sfigato tradito?
> ...


Caro Conte ora vengo pochissimo,ma mi pare che qualcuno sia stato trattato a pesci in faccia come il sottoscritto quando arrivo',vero??
Comunque come sempre hai dato la giusta risposta,ottimo,ciao


----------



## contepinceton (22 Marzo 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Caro Conte ora vengo pochissimo,ma mi pare che qualcuno sia stato trattato a pesci in faccia come il sottoscritto quando arrivo',vero??
> Comunque come sempre hai dato la giusta risposta,ottimo,ciao


Ciao Lothar...
So che sei molto impegnato con i siti dove si cucca eh?
Le iene si hanno fatto un bel servizio...
Ci sono stati una montagna di neo iscritti, poi sto cercando un bell'avatar giusto per te.
Lothar, se non vieni al raduno me la vedo brutta eh?
Mi massacreranno...


----------



## Amoremio (22 Marzo 2011)

antarctica ha detto:


> penso che vi sia una netta differenza fra "sfogarsi" e "offendere" (viste le cose lette qui dentro) chi è espressione diversa da quel che siamo!
> 
> 
> ed ergersi a giudici delle vite altrui lo trovo presuntuoso...
> ...


l'offesa è relativa
quando sai che viene da una persona che ha sofferto per le stesse cose che tu (tu ipotetico) professi
io quando venni qui dentro cominciai a riferirmi all'amante di mio marito con "la str..." invece che con "la tro..." come mi sarebbe venuto (e tale è anche se forse non per il numero di uomini, ma in senso più metafisico)
e lo feci perchè nessuno, dall'altra parte si sentisse offeso

eppure molte delle cose che scrivo vengono, per me incredibilmente, tacciate di essere offensive 

parallelamente io percepisco come offensivi, non per me ma in generale o addirittura per lo stesso autore, comportamenti o racconti che nulla hanno a che vedere con me


----------



## contepinceton (22 Marzo 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> l'offesa è relativa
> quando sai che viene da una persona che ha sofferto per le stesse cose che tu (tu ipotetico) professi
> io quando venni qui dentro cominciai a riferirmi all'amante di mio marito con "la str..." invece che con "la tro..." come mi sarebbe venuto (e tale è anche se forse non per il numero di uomini, ma in senso più metafisico)
> e lo feci perchè nessuno, dall'altra parte si sentisse offeso
> ...


L'offesa spesso è gratuita no?
E vittima di un pregiudizio.
Penso che Anctartica si riferisse agli insulti gratuiti che solo qualche utente si permette di lanciare, in nome delle sincerità e spontaneità, verso altri utenti.
Se io scrivessi...Ah Amoremio sei solo che una povera vecchiafigasecca invornitasfigatacornutatradita...ecc...
I discorsi cambiano eh?
Ah ma se tu provi tutto questo dolore è perchè sei una povera donnicciola fragile che non vale niente...
I discorsi cambiano eh?


----------



## lothar57 (22 Marzo 2011)

antarctica ha detto:


> quanta retorica sprecata, quante pietre scagliate, per dei modesti peccatori...
> e, soprattutto, quanta acredine ed odio!
> 
> certo che non deve essere bello vivere con tanto veleno in corpo; come si fa ad ergersi a giudici senza essersi prima riappacificati con la vita e con il mondo?
> ...


No qui'e'come in Corea del Nord o in Cina,ora seguo pochissimo il forum
ma immagino che ti abbiano impallinato le''maestre di vita'',vero???
Coraggio ci siamo io e il Conte a darti manforte...


----------



## lothar57 (22 Marzo 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ciao Lothar...
> So che sei molto impegnato con i siti dove si cucca eh?
> Le iene si hanno fatto un bel servizio...
> Ci sono stati una montagna di neo iscritti, poi sto cercando un bell'avatar giusto per te.
> ...


 
Ho visto la prova di gleeden,se ne pavoneggiano nella loro home page pensa...,e di sicuro ora sono certo che non sia una bufala acchiappa € e poi ti saluto.....certo che lo provo.....anzi se qualcuno qui'l'avesse gia'fatto..parliamone


----------



## contepinceton (22 Marzo 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ho visto la prova di gleeden,se ne pavoneggiano nella loro home page pensa...,e di sicuro ora sono certo che non sia una bufala acchiappa € e poi ti saluto.....certo che lo provo.....anzi se qualcuno qui'l'avesse gia'fatto..parliamone


Vai in avanscoperta...no?
Mi raccomando occhio al portafoglio e non farti beccare dalla moglie eh?
Mi raccomando...
Ma perchè le donne non pagano?
E' parità questa?


----------



## lothar57 (22 Marzo 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Vai in avanscoperta...no?
> Mi raccomando occhio al portafoglio e non farti beccare dalla moglie eh?
> Mi raccomando...
> Ma perchè le donne non pagano?
> E' parità questa?


Da quel capisco e'cosi'in tutti i siti similari,donne gratis.
Costano tutti un sacco,fanno un business mica da ridere...gran volpata,mi piacerebbe sapere quanto fatturano.
Ti tengo informato


----------



## contepinceton (22 Marzo 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Da quel capisco e'cosi'in tutti i siti similari,donne gratis.
> Costano tutti un sacco,fanno un business mica da ridere...gran volpata,mi piacerebbe sapere quanto fatturano.
> Ti tengo informato


Sai ho paura di quei siti...
Magari resto infigato e mangio del denaro per niente...restando poi a boccasciutta eh?
Vediamo se è volpata o invornata...
Che soc..mel...ciula qui e ciula là restiamo in mutande eh?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (22 Marzo 2011)

Ah ma Lothar era di qua!

Non me ne ero accorta!

Mi mancava!


----------



## contepinceton (22 Marzo 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Ah ma Lothar era di qua!
> 
> Non me ne ero accorta!
> 
> Mi mancava!


Donna, non romper i maroni.
Lothar non ha tempo per smancerie e sentimenti.
E' in missione segreta per conto del conte.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (22 Marzo 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> No qui'e'come in Corea del Nord o in Cina,ora seguo pochissimo il forum
> ma immagino che ti abbiano impallinato le''maestre di vita'',vero???
> Coraggio ci siamo io e il Conte a darti manforte...


Deciditi Lothar: o Corea o Cina!



Lothar! Ma dov'eri? che è successo?


----------



## Tubarao (22 Marzo 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Da quel capisco e'cosi'in tutti i siti similari,donne gratis.
> Costano tutti un sacco,fanno un business mica da ridere...gran volpata,mi piacerebbe sapere quanto fatturano.
> Ti tengo informato


 
Attento, 8 su 10 sono professioniste del settore. Fonte sicura.


----------



## contepinceton (22 Marzo 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Attento, 8 su 10 sono professioniste del settore. Fonte sicura.


Maddai...ma guarda...ehehehehehehehe...ma anche Tubarao conosce l'acqua calda...
Quelle non professioniste saranno...come dire...ben insomma...diremo...un po' formosette e avanti con l'età?


----------



## Tubarao (22 Marzo 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Maddai...ma guarda...ehehehehehehehe...ma anche Tubarao conosce l'acqua calda...
> Quelle non professioniste saranno...come dire...ben insomma...diremo...un po' formosette e avanti con l'età?


Scaltro come una faina......non me se pò nasconde niente a me. :mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (22 Marzo 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Scaltro come una faina......non me se pò nasconde niente a me. :mrgreen:


Io invece sono un tordo
Se non avessi le amiche che mi tengono per la capoccia mi infilerei sempre nei guai


----------



## Quibbelqurz (22 Marzo 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Da quel capisco e'cosi'in tutti i siti similari,donne gratis.
> Costano tutti un sacco,fanno un business mica da ridere...gran volpata,mi piacerebbe sapere quanto fatturano.
> Ti tengo informato


 Funziona così: si crea un sito di incontri e durante il periodo di collaudo tutti si possono iscrivere gratuitamente. Quando poi c'è un congruo numero di utenti (2-3000), si fa pagare un lato dell'utenza per mettersi in contatto con l'altro. Prima si sono conosciuti e magari si sono trovati interessanti, poi gli si chiude la faccia in porta.

Dal momento che si chiude, si apre un altro sito con le stesse caratteristiche di prima con un altro nome e dominio. E così si ripete la storia. Gli utenti da tutti i siti sono poi uniti, per gonfiare i numeri. In realtà si trovano solo N*3000 utenze.

La cosa brutta è che funziona. La gente ci casca e pagano in media 100 Euro per lo "Apriti Sesamo" per una durata non superiore ai 6 mesi.

Insomma, un affare. Però quanto è brutto di trattare la gente in questo modo!


----------



## contepinceton (22 Marzo 2011)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Funziona così: si crea un sito di incontri e durante il periodo di collaudo tutti si possono iscrivere gratuitamente. Quando poi c'è un congruo numero di utenti (2-3000), si fa pagare un lato dell'utenza per mettersi in contatto con l'altro. Prima si sono conosciuti e magari si sono trovati interessanti, poi gli si chiude la faccia in porta.
> 
> Dal momento che si chiude, si apre un altro sito con le stesse caratteristiche di prima con un altro nome e dominio. E così si ripete la storia. Gli utenti da tutti i siti sono poi uniti, per gonfiare i numeri. In realtà si trovano solo N*3000 utenze.
> 
> ...


Cosa non si fa per rimediare una ciuladina...cosa non si fa...


----------



## MK (22 Marzo 2011)

Che tristezza però...


----------



## passante (22 Marzo 2011)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> poi gli si chiude la faccia in porta.


:mexican: che non è da tutti :mexican::mexican:


----------



## contepinceton (22 Marzo 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Che tristezza però...


Mah...MK...la solitudine, l'incapacità di amare...tempi moderni...per molte persone non è sempre facile la vita. E viviamo in tempi di specchietti per le allodole. Pare che tutti abbiamo ancora bisogno dei mondi con le lucine colorate eh? 
Invece ci sono persone che accettato che la vita per loro sia una valle di lacrime, dicono: questo è il mondo reale con cui mi devo confrontare giorno per giorno, altre passano la vita a sognare un paradiso che non ci sarà mai.
Ma pitosto de un cancro...meglio la valle di lacrime no?

Sto imparando a godermi ogni piccolo piacere di ogni giornata.
Oggi ho avuto questa fantastica scopata? Ok...fantastico.
Domani non ho niente? Pazienza...
Ecc..ec...ecc


----------



## MK (22 Marzo 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mah...MK...la solitudine, l'incapacità di amare...tempi moderni...per molte persone non è sempre facile la vita. E viviamo in tempi di specchietti per le allodole. Pare che tutti abbiamo ancora bisogno dei mondi con le lucine colorate eh?
> Invece ci sono persone che accettato che la vita per loro sia una valle di lacrime, dicono: questo è il mondo reale con cui mi devo confrontare giorno per giorno, altre passano la vita a sognare un paradiso che non ci sarà mai.
> Ma pitosto de un cancro...meglio la valle di lacrime no?
> 
> ...


Cosa c'entrano la solitudine, l'incapacità di amare, tempi moderni coi siti dove si va per cercare la scopata?


----------



## Sterminator (22 Marzo 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Che tristezza però...


sempre mejo che ammazzarse de pippe pero'...

i soldi vanno e vengono...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## zona del disastro (22 Marzo 2011)

Io invece comincio a chiedermi cosa centrino queste menate di siti e di solipsismi vari con il mio problema cazzo volete aiutarmi a venirne fuori o no?:carneval:
No eh?
Sabinaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa 
HELP


----------



## Sterminator (22 Marzo 2011)

datte pace...
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JtyByefOvgQ


----------



## contepinceton (22 Marzo 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Cosa c'entrano la solitudine, l'incapacità di amare, tempi moderni coi siti dove si va per cercare la scopata?


Mah MK...chi non ha l'amore almeno si accontenta del sesso no?
Se hai chi ti appaga sessualmente non hai certo bisogno di ricorrere a sti siti no?


----------



## contepinceton (22 Marzo 2011)

zona del disastro ha detto:


> Io invece comincio a chiedermi cosa centrino queste menate di siti e di solipsismi vari con il mio problema cazzo volete aiutarmi a venirne fuori o no?:carneval:
> No eh?
> Sabinaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
> HELP


Ciò zona...ma tu sparisci...e ci lasci qui soli...allora i discorsi prendono deviazioni...ti ho invitato pure al raduno...forse viene anche sabina. 
Ti abbiamo dato tutte le ricette per uscirne eh?
Fai una cosa...
Fai finta che non esista.
Cerchi un'altra donna
ecc..ecc..ecc..


----------



## lothar57 (23 Marzo 2011)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Funziona così: si crea un sito di incontri e durante il periodo di collaudo tutti si possono iscrivere gratuitamente. Quando poi c'è un congruo numero di utenti (2-3000), si fa pagare un lato dell'utenza per mettersi in contatto con l'altro. Prima si sono conosciuti e magari si sono trovati interessanti, poi gli si chiude la faccia in porta.
> 
> Dal momento che si chiude, si apre un altro sito con le stesse caratteristiche di prima con un altro nome e dominio. E così si ripete la storia. Gli utenti da tutti i siti sono poi uniti, per gonfiare i numeri. In realtà si trovano solo N*3000 utenze.
> 
> ...


In effetti non mi torna del tutto,la prima che si presenta alla iena,e' straniera,e l'attore dice decisamente bella.
E anche le altre in seguito sono tutte belle donne,elementare domanda:una donna bella e giovane deve andare su gleeden per farsi 1 scopata extra??
No,basta che vada all'ipercoop e sorrida all'uomo che la punta da un po'.
Grazie del consiglio,ma anche a me puzza di bruciato,oltretutto ho scoperto che sono stramaledetti francesi,e miei € non li avranno.
Ciao


----------



## lothar57 (23 Marzo 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Deciditi Lothar: o Corea o Cina!
> 
> 
> 
> Lothar! Ma dov'eri? che è successo?


Buongiorno Quintina,come va'?
Niente di particolare oltre al fatto che ho piu'da fare,tanti impegni ma e'meglio cosi',e poi...vabbe'lo debbo dire,sono tornato ''single'',cioe'moglie e basta,per ora...
Adesso mi rilasso un po',poi ricomincia.
Ti prego di non chiedermi niente,e grazie agli amici che faranno altrettanto.


----------



## Sabina (23 Marzo 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Buongiorno Quintina,come va'?
> Niente di particolare oltre al fatto che ho piu'da fare,tanti impegni ma e'meglio cosi',e poi...vabbe'lo debbo dire,sono tornato ''single'',cioe'moglie e basta,per ora...
> Adesso mi rilasso un po',poi ricomincia.
> Ti prego di non chiedermi niente,e grazie agli amici che faranno altrettanto.


Buongiorno Lothar 
e buon lavoro!


----------



## contepinceton (23 Marzo 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> In effetti non mi torna del tutto,la prima che si presenta alla iena,e' straniera,e l'attore dice decisamente bella.
> E anche le altre in seguito sono tutte belle donne,elementare domanda:una donna bella e giovane deve andare su gleeden per farsi 1 scopata extra??
> No,basta che vada all'ipercoop e sorrida all'uomo che la punta da un po'.
> Grazie del consiglio,ma anche a me puzza di bruciato,oltretutto ho scoperto che sono stramaledetti francesi,e miei € non li avranno.
> Ciao



Ecco bravo parla sai?
Così adesso tutti hanno scoperto la riserva di caccia ipercoop...
Bravo Lothar missione compiuta!
Però potremmo aprire un 3d su sesso e denaro no? 
Su tutte le lucine colorate inventate per noi uomini, con l'unico scopo di spillarci denaro...lasciando pulito il 3d di zona...


----------



## Sabina (23 Marzo 2011)

zona del disastro ha detto:


> Io invece comincio a chiedermi cosa centrino queste menate di siti e di solipsismi vari con il mio problema cazzo volete aiutarmi a venirne fuori o no?:carneval:
> No eh?
> Sabinaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
> HELP


Ciao 
come sta andando? 
Hai cominciato a frequentare altre persone? Un interesse nuovo? Qualcosa che avresti sempre voluto fare e che hai rimandato? Corsi di ballo (sai quante donne a cui manca il ballerino?), università tempo libero, volontariato, palestra.....
Sai quante persone nuove si possono conoscere... hai bisogno di una ventata di novità'.
Un bacio grosso


----------



## lothar57 (23 Marzo 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Buongiorno Lothar
> e buon lavoro!


 
Grazie Sabi..contraccambio


----------



## contepinceton (23 Marzo 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Ciao
> come sta andando?
> Hai cominciato a frequentare altre persone? Un interesse nuovo? Qualcosa che avresti sempre voluto fare e che hai rimandato? Corsi di ballo (sai quante donne a cui manca il ballerino?), università tempo libero, volontariato, palestra.....
> Sai quante persone nuove si possono conoscere... hai bisogno di una ventata di novità'.
> Un bacio grosso


Zona...vai all'Ipercoop di borgo panigale a Bologna...si cucca là...no scemo lassa stare le donne ferme al distributore di benzina...quelle abitano in un residence dismesso...non fare confusion...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Zona dai vieni al raduno...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## lothar57 (23 Marzo 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ecco bravo parla sai?
> Così adesso tutti hanno scoperto la riserva di caccia ipercoop...
> Bravo Lothar missione compiuta!
> Però potremmo aprire un 3d su sesso e denaro no?
> Su tutte le lucine colorate inventate per noi uomini, con l'unico scopo di spillarci denaro...lasciando pulito il 3d di zona...


 
Bravo Conte..con tutto il rispetto per Zona....tutti gli abbiamo detto cosa fare ormai..hai come sempre ragione.
Ipercoop???E'la scoperta dell'acqua calda...
Piuttosto aprilo davvero il 3d,,almeno ci divertiamo un po'.
Cambio argomento;ma in A volete venirci o no..perche'ieri sera ad Ascoli...


----------



## lothar57 (23 Marzo 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Zona...vai all'Ipercoop di borgo panigale a Bologna...si cucca là...no scemo lassa stare le donne ferme al distributore di benzina...quelle abitano in un residence dismesso...non fare confusion...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Zona dai vieni al raduno...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


il brutto e'che ora cominciano a battere alle 14....e molte sono nello stradone che dalla Fiera va al Caab,ma forse quando tu eri  qua'non c'era.
Sono tutte giovanissime...che tristezza e che squallore..


----------



## contepinceton (23 Marzo 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> il brutto e'che ora cominciano a battere alle 14....e molte sono nello stradone che dalla Fiera va al Caab,ma forse quando tu eri  qua'non c'era.
> Sono tutte giovanissime...che tristezza e che squallore..


Ai miei tempi stavano le austriache sui viali...abitavo alla bolognina Lothar!
Ma Bologna è molto cambiata...questo mi fa tristezza...ma ripeto stiamo inquinando il 3d di zona...


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (23 Marzo 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Buongiorno Quintina,come va'?
> Niente di particolare oltre al fatto che ho piu'da fare,tanti impegni ma e'meglio cosi',e poi...vabbe'lo debbo dire,sono tornato ''single'',cioe'moglie e basta,per ora...
> Adesso mi rilasso un po',poi ricomincia.
> Ti prego di non chiedermi niente,e grazie agli amici che faranno altrettanto.




Lothar.........

..... mi dispiace......

ma io sono troppo curiosa!!! come faccio a non chiederti niente?

Sei triste? O non te ne frega niente?

e... poi ricomincia... CHE COSA???


----------



## Quibbelqurz (23 Marzo 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> In effetti non mi torna del tutto,la prima che si presenta alla iena,e' straniera,e l'attore dice decisamente bella.
> E anche le altre in seguito sono tutte belle donne,elementare domanda:*una donna bella e giovane deve andare su gleeden* per farsi 1 scopata extra??
> No,basta che vada all'ipercoop e sorrida all'uomo che la punta da un po'.
> Grazie del consiglio,ma anche a me puzza di bruciato,oltretutto ho scoperto che sono stramaledetti francesi,e miei € non li avranno.
> Ciao


 Infatti questi sono quasi tutti fake allo scopo di far guadagnare il sito tipo 30-60.000 Euri. Prendono la percentuale e chi rimane fregato sono gli utenti con l'onesto desiderio di farsi una scopata.

Per quanto riguarda l'origine invece, sono quasi tutti Americani e Russi. Per farlo in culo loro si dovrebbe tirare su un sito a luci rosse, farlo prosperare moltissimo (sempre per finta) e quando ha i numeri (SEO) allora gli si *cede *per una modica cifra con 5 o 6 zeri significativi. Mi piacerebbe tanto fargli questo scherzo, però è troppo impegnativo. Ci vorrebbero almeno 100 persone che si impegnano a "pubblicizzare" il sito e preparare la strada per l'incasso sproporzionato. :rotfl:


----------



## lothar57 (23 Marzo 2011)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Infatti questi sono quasi tutti fake allo scopo di far guadagnare il sito tipo 30-60.000 Euri. Prendono la percentuale e chi rimane fregato sono gli utenti con l'onesto desiderio di farsi una scopata.
> 
> Per quanto riguarda l'origine invece, sono quasi tutti Americani e Russi. Per farlo in culo loro si dovrebbe tirare su un sito a luci rosse, farlo prosperare moltissimo (sempre per finta) e quando ha i numeri (SEO) allora gli si *cede *per una modica cifra con 5 o 6 zeri significativi. Mi piacerebbe tanto fargli questo scherzo, però è troppo impegnativo. Ci vorrebbero almeno 100 persone che si impegnano a "pubblicizzare" il sito e preparare la strada per l'incasso sproporzionato. :rotfl:


Ok grazie...ma scusa il servizio delle iene??
Non credo sianoi d'accordo...o no?


----------



## Quibbelqurz (23 Marzo 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ok grazie...ma scusa il servizio delle iene??
> Non credo sianoi d'accordo...o no?


 Non so nulla delle Iene ... sono andato a cercarli ieri e trovato solo uno schifo di forum per l'altro spammato da pazzi


----------



## lothar57 (23 Marzo 2011)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Non so nulla delle Iene ... sono andato a cercarli ieri e trovato solo uno schifo di forum per l'altro spammato da pazzi


   hanno testato il sito,e sembrava tutto reale,hanno filmato gli incontri.


----------



## Tubarao (23 Marzo 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> hanno testato il sito,e sembrava tutto reale,hanno filmato gli incontri.


Non ho voglia di raccontare cavoli miei personali, ma ti posso assicurare che una buona percentuale dei servizi delle iene sono farlocchi.....


----------



## lothar57 (23 Marzo 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Non ho voglia di raccontare cavoli miei personali, ma ti posso assicurare che una buona percentuale dei servizi delle iene sono farlocchi.....


sai che possano falsare puo'essere,anch'io alle volte ho dubbi,ma stavolta sembrava una cosa abbastanza reale che puo'starci.
io comunque mi tengo alla larga ero solo curioso,lmeno che qualcuno attendibile non me lo dica


----------



## contepinceton (23 Marzo 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> sai che possano falsare puo'essere,anch'io alle volte ho dubbi,ma stavolta sembrava una cosa abbastanza reale che puo'starci.
> io comunque mi tengo alla larga ero solo curioso,lmeno che qualcuno attendibile non me lo dica


Lothar XD in privè ho aperto un 3d su di te, per parlare de ste robe del sito eccc...ecc...per non rovinare il 3d di zona...ma tu non capisci...non sarai mica un invornito no?

Poi dai vai là e ci racconti le tue nuove...no?
Dai Lothar c'è molto lavoro da fare eh?

QUando ho bisogno di te non ci sei mai...poi sapessi ho trovato un bellissimo avatar per te, stasera te lo spedisco, un avatar che parli di te!

Sarai il mio cerbero...il mio mastino....


----------



## MK (23 Marzo 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mah MK...chi non ha l'amore almeno si accontenta del sesso no?
> Se hai chi ti appaga sessualmente non hai certo bisogno di ricorrere a sti siti no?


Non ne sarei così sicura. Non è il sesso che manca, è lo stare dietro a un pc e raccontare balle.


----------



## contepinceton (23 Marzo 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Non ne sarei così sicura. Non è il sesso che manca, è lo stare dietro a un pc e raccontare balle.


Ma scusami, se poi avviene l'incontro...casca il palco no?
E verrebbe meno lo scopo del sito...ma non possiamo parlarne nel 3d dedicato a lothar?


----------

